# Kettlebell - alles rund um die "Kugelhantel"



## Ghoste (11. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
über die Suche habe ich bisher kein Thread zum Thema Kettlebell gefunden.
Seit kurzem trainiere ich mit diesm tollen Trainingsgerät und würde mich gerne austauschen über alles was das Thema betrifft.
- Hardware (welche Kettlebells, Trainingszubehör, etc.)
- Software (Workouts, Übungen, sontiges)
- und alles was sonst dazu passt.


Ich hoffe es finden sich einge Input-Geber.

ride (swing) on 

Ghoste


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. Mai 2016)

bin da auch seit kurzem wieder dabei^^ ich habe ja schon seit Jahren eine 16er Dragon Door Kettlebell, würde aber nur noch Competition Bells kaufen, hab mir jetzt eine 16er und 24er geholt und bin wieder fleißig am Swingen und Snatchen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghoste (18. Mai 2016)

Ah der erste Interessierte  

Komme gerade auch vom Training. 
Habe mir für zuhause auch gleich ein Competition KB bestellt. Finde ich "sinniger", obwohl ich für die "Arbeit" zunächst die günstige Fitness Variante bestellt habe.
Wo hast du dein bestellt?

Stellst du deine Workouts selber zusammen oder zb über eine App oder ähnliches?


----------



## flowbike (18. Mai 2016)

zum Thema Bike-spezifisches Training gibt des sehr viel Infos von James Wilson
auch auf YouTube
Ich habe jetzt auch wieder damit angefangen.
Hauptsächlich mach ich 3 Übungen:
Swing, gerne auch 1-armig
single leg deadlift
goblet squat.

Gelegentlich noch snatches und shoulder press.

Hier auch ein Artikel von James zu seinen 3 wichtigsten Übungen, wobei ich den TGU noch nicht wirklich trainiert habe.
Er hat auch ne ganze Weile Aaron Gwin trainiert, er weiß also von was er spricht


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. Mai 2016)

Trainiere schon etwa 4 Jahre mit der Kettlebell. Jedoch nicht ausschliesslich nur mit der Kugel sondern teils gemischt mit Kraftraum & Bulgarian Bag. Letztes Jahr jedoch nur mit der Kugel & Bag, daher habe ich mir auch meinen Fuhrpark komplettiert so das ich nun von 8kg bis 32kg (Dragon Door) alles habe.  Ich nehme die (meist nur die 24kg) auch gerne mal mit in den Urlaub wenn wir mit dem Auto gehen.


Bücher kann ich "Enter the Kettlebell" vom Pavel empfehlen bzw. alles von Ihm.

Videos: Der Johan Martin ist auch Spitze







Workout schaut bei mir immer etwas anders aus. Aber prinzipiell starte ich meist mit Goblet-Squats. Swings sind immer dabei. Die Übung ist so oder so essentiell und an und für sich kann sich ein Anfänger locker mal 1 Jahr damit auseinandersetzen.

Bei den Swings empfehlen sich einarmige mehr als beidhändige da hier der Rumpf mehr stabilisieren muss.

Lange Zeit habe ich mehrheitlich Statische Übungen gemacht. Das war m.E. ein Fehler, denn der Vorteil der Kugel liegt ganz klar bei den Ballistischen Übungen. Also Snatch, Clean&Press und Swing. Aber auch Russian Twist, TGU und Goblet-Squat sind essentiell.
Die Versuchung mit zwei gleichschweren Kugeln zu trainieren hat was für sich. Ich jedoch finde genau das Unilaterale ein sehr grosser Trumpf beim Ketlebelltraining. Denn ich selber hatte starke Unterschiede in der Muskelkraft links-rechts und vorne-hinten. Dies führte zu körperlichen Problemen. Diese habe ich mit der Kettlebell auf die Hälfte reduzieren können.


----------



## jota (22. Mai 2016)

wer hat die girya (kugelhantel) erfunden?  die russen!daher auch die gewichtseinteilungen...


----------



## Deleted 148456 (22. Mai 2016)

Wow, breaking news


----------



## jota (22. Mai 2016)

oh,ein klugscheisser....


----------



## Deleted 148456 (22. Mai 2016)

wers testen will,
kann diese Bells empfehlenhttp://www.amazon.de/Gorilla-Sports-Kettlebell-Competition-10000557/dp/B00ENFV3GS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1463950758&sr=8-1&keywords=competition+kettlebell


----------



## Deleted 148456 (22. Mai 2016)

is recht herr Lehrer wer weiß das nicht der sich damit beschäftigt?


----------



## Deleted 148456 (22. Mai 2016)

Auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen sind die Videos von Steve Cotter und Johannes Kwella! Pavel geht natürlich immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konstantin150 (22. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
nun will ich hier auch mal meinen ersten Beitrag schreiben. Ich trainieren auch schon eine Weile mit der Kettlebell und finde es klasse!
Als Trainingszubehör brauchst du eigentlich nichts außer der Kettlebell selbst, vielleicht ein paar Handschuhe gegen Schwielen und ein Schweißband o.ä. als Polster am Unterarm (Höhere Gewichte so ab 32/36 Kg können dort schon ganz schön drücken und auch blaue Flecke verursachen).
Generell ist die richtige Technik (z.B. Hardstyle) am wichtigsten, da man sich sonst auch böse verletzen kann. 
Sobald du die Technik drauf hast (was durchaus eine Weile dauern kann) stellen sich aber recht schnell Erfolge ein und du kannst nach und nach die Gewichte erhöhen.
Die klassischen Übungen sind wie schon geschrieben die verschiedenen Swings, Clean+Press und der Snatch.
Königsdisziplin ist mMn der Turkish Get Up, hier trainierst du eigentlich die meisten Körperpartien. Als Abwandlung kann man beim TGU z.b. auch in jeder Position einen Press einbauen.
Als Unterstützung zum Training mit der Kettlebell eignen sich jegliche rumpfstabiliserenden Übungen wie z.b. Planken und Kraftübungen wie Liegestützen oder Kniebeugen. Auch ein stabiles Handgelenk ist äußerst wichtig.
Learning by Doing über Videos etc. finde ich persönlich nicht so geeignet, am Besten lässt du dir die Techniken von einem professionellen Trainer zeigen, der dich auch während der Übung korrigieren kann.
Ansonsten viel Spaß beim Training

Gruß Konstantin


----------



## Ghoste (25. Mai 2016)

So langsam füllt sich der Thread ja!
Ich trainiere nicht "bike-spezifisch" auch ansonsten egtl. nicht, da ich nur in meiner "Freizeit" bzw. Urlaub zum Biken komme.
Da finde ich allgemeines Fitness- und Krafttraining sinniger. Aber kann ja jeder halten wie er will... ;-)
An Kettlebell find ich das "ganzheitliche" Training sehr interessant.
Die 16er steht schon auf der Einkaufsliste 

Im Wettkampf-Sport gibt es ja unterschiedliche Gewichtsklassen etc. 
Die Gewichte die Ihr oben genannt habt finde ich zum Teil schon recht hoch - hier spielt aaber natürlich uch die Relative Kraft eine gewisse Rolle.
Wie schnell waren bei euch die Anpassungen an die Gewichte?


----------



## mr.j0e (18. August 2016)

Welches Trainingsgewicht würdet ihr denn für Kettlebellanfänger empfehlen 12kg oder die "klassischen" 16kg? Ich bin so recht gut Kraftmäßig trainiert, ~130kg Squat ~150kg DL 60kg Press & Powerclean bei 83kg Körpergewicht und will mit Kettlebell ergänzendes bzw. Mobilitytraining durchführen.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. August 2016)

16kg ist zum Start für dich ein gutes Gewicht würde ich sagen! Bei deinen werten im DL und Kb kanns zwar seien das sie dir zu leicht vorkommt, aber die Technik ist entscheidend beim KB training, und um die zu lernen würde ich eine 16er empfehlen!


----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. August 2016)

Und auf jeden Fall eine Competition Bell!!
Bin mit denen von Gorilla Sports wirklich zufrieden! Fairer Preis für gutes Material


----------



## mr.j0e (18. August 2016)

Alles klar, danke. Hab heute im gym zum aufwärmen mal mit der 12er probiert und werd wohl wirklich zur 16er greifen. Daa Buch von pavel steht auch auf der Liste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 148456 (18. August 2016)

Pavel is a guter da machst du nichts falsch! Und wie schon weiter oben angepriesen, Kwella und Cotter haben echt super Videos


----------



## Ghoste (24. August 2016)

Barricade schrieb:


> Und auf jeden Fall eine Competition Bell!!



Ja, kann ich so unterschreiben.
Kannst auch mal bei SimpleProducts schauen, Preis-Leistung finde ich sehr gut!
(und bei einer Amazon Rezension bekommst einen Gutschein für den nächsten Einkauf - zweite Kettlebell ;-))


----------



## clemsi (29. August 2016)

moin zusammen!
Ich trainiere auch seit geraumer Zeit mit Kettlebells (anfangs nach dem J Wilson Programm), hatte jetzt aber eine lange Pause wegen Verletzung und Co und möchte gerne wieder richtig einsteigen.
Mein Problem mittlerweile: 72kg (ehemals ~85kg) auf 185cm, verursacht durch fehlendes Training, Ernährungsumstellung wegen Unverträglichkeiten usw..
Ich will die nächsten Monate unbedingt wieder 6-8 kg drauf packen, um wieder an die 80 zu kommen (ja, ich fühle mich momentan wirklich unwohl) und bräuchte dazu ein kurzes, aber effektives Programm (wenig cardio), welches im mehrmals die Woche abspulen kann. Gar nicht so viele Übungen, sondern etwas warm-up und dann ein paar wesentliche, mit denen man auch etwas Masse aufbauen kann. Hat da jemand einen Tip? Oder will mir jemand was zusammenstellen? Insbesondere Beine, Po und Rumpf dürfen wieder etwas zulegen ... 

edit: ich habe eine 10, 16 und 26kg kettlebell sowie klimmzugstange (welche ich schon regelmäßig nutze).

edit II: ich glaube, ich habe die Lösung gefunden: double kettlebell complex. 
Danke fürs zuhören


----------



## mr.j0e (7. September 2016)

Prinzipiell ist zum echten Masse-(und Kraft)training eine Kettlebell mMn nicht prädesteniert. Funktioniert sicherlich auch, optimal isses aber eher nicht. Würde da an deiner Stelle eher ein sinnvolles LH-Training (Standumsetzen, Kniebeuge, (rumänisches) Kreuzheben, (Push)Presses) vorziehen und die Kettlebell als Ergänzung reinnehmen um die Stabiliät zu trainieren mit TGUs, Swings, Cleans, Snatches und Presses mit Kugel nach oben (gibts da eine genaue Bezeichnung für?)
Falls du nicht die Möglichkeit für LH-Training hast, gehen aber die Kettlebellübungen sicher auch gut, gerade wenn du Sie mit Klimmzügen kombinierst und Goblet Squats ergänzt. Ansonsten versuch ein bisschen mit den Dingern rumzuspielen und spaßige Übungen mit reinzunehmen. Wenn du merkst du kommst locker über 20 wdh pro Satz hinaus, versuch die Schwierigkeit zu steigern. Overhead Squats, Sots Press etc. und alles mit sauberer Form bevor du mit dem Gewicht hoch gehst. Komplexe würde ich am Anfang noch raus lassen, die werden dir auch für Masseaufbau nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.


----------



## clemsi (12. September 2016)

Sind das alles eigene Erfahrungswerte oder hast du das in einem Buch gelesen?

Ich weiß, dass die Hantel weiterhin die Königin der Hypertrophie ist - ist aber keine Option für mich (sonst wäre ich ja auch nicht hier). Momentan mach ich die Complex (Swing - Clean - Press - GSquats) mit 2 x 10kg - das ist zu wenig (und (deutlich) zu wenig Gewicht ist in manchen Fällen für eine saubere Ausführung auch nicht dienlich); 2 x 16 ist stellenweise noch zu krass (insbesondere die Press). Aber ich hab ein gutes Gefühl dabei und bleibe erst mal bei diesem Konzept.


----------



## mr.j0e (24. September 2016)

Sowohl als auch  wenn du kein lh - Training machen willst, ist aber wie gesagt die Kb auch ausreichend, wenn auch nicht so effektiv.
Ich würde an deiner stelle die complexe erstmal rauslassen. Die sind für conditioning bzw im bestimmten Rahmen technische feinarbeit gedacht.
Wenn du die 16er noch nicht schaffst nimm doch eine 12er und mach mit der swings, bzw. Einarm swings und presses je einarmig. Moderates Volumen, hohe last, kurze Sätze. 8x3 5x5 sowas in die Richtung. Wenn press zu einfach wird versuch mal mit Griff unten und Kugel oben zu drücken ￼
U.U. noch reißen mit dazu.


----------



## clemsi (26. September 2016)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> ...
> Ich würde an deiner stelle die complexe erstmal rauslassen. Die sind für conditioning bzw im bestimmten Rahmen technische feinarbeit gedacht....



Nichts für ungut, aber das ist Unsinn. Wo hast du das aufgeschnappt? 
Da du selber ja erst vor einem Monat das erste mal eine KB in der Hand hattest glaube ich kaum, dass das (und alles ürbige rund um die KB) deiner eigenen Erfahrung entspringt?
Ich mache schon seit Jahren Swings, und da hab ich mit 2x16 (ergibt 32) kg überhaupt keine Probleme; allgemein stufe in meinen core als relativ stabil ein, aber für Military presses sind mir die 2x16kg momentan noch zu heftig (Schultern eben...).


----------



## Bergaufbremser (28. September 2016)

@clemsi 

Lass dich nicht beirren! Ob du eine LH oder eine Kettlebell über den Kopf drückst spielt für den Masseaufbau keine Rolle. ABER deine Schultern werden es auf lange sicht danken wenn du nicht die Langhantel dafür verwendest. 

An deiner Stelle würde ich auch noch 12kg Kugeln anschaffen.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (28. September 2016)

Was soll an einem strikt Press mit der Langhantel schlecht für die Schultern sein, korrekte Ausführung natürlich vorausgesetzt?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. Oktober 2016)

Mit der LH fixierst du die Hände bzw. Arme und zwingst somit das ganze "System" in einen Bewegungsablauf rein. 
Wenn du nun eine Kurzhantel oder eine Kettlebell verwendest, kann der Humeruskompf in der Schulter "freier" bewegen. 
Das spürst du vor allem wenn du so wie ich Schulterpobleme hast. Aber nicht nur die Schulter, auch die Handgelenke müssen nicht in eine seltsame Drehung gebracht werden. 

Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich mache seit Jahren Überkopfdrücken mit der LH und bin der Meinung das diese Übung viel wichtiger ist als Bankdrücken. Jedoch muss man einfach auch sehen, dass der Ablauf nicht umbedingt Optimal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (4. Oktober 2016)

ich hab mir mittlerweile zwei 12er competition KBs geholt - Gewicht passt genau für die double KB complexes (mit 14kg oder gar 16 hätte ich das heavy workout nicht überstanden).
Womit ich jetzt noch etwas zu kämpfen habe ist die rack position mit den großen glocken- da habe ich noch nicht die perfekte haltung gefunden, und das zeigt sich gnadenlos, wenn man direkt nach cleans military presses und dann noch front squats macht.


----------



## mr.j0e (4. Oktober 2016)

clemsi schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, aber das ist Unsinn. Wo hast du das aufgeschnappt?
> Da du selber ja erst vor einem Monat das erste mal eine KB in der Hand hattest glaube ich kaum, dass das (und alles ürbige rund um die KB) deiner eigenen Erfahrung entspringt?
> Ich mache schon seit Jahren Swings, und da hab ich mit 2x16 (ergibt 32) kg überhaupt keine Probleme; allgemein stufe in meinen core als relativ stabil ein, aber für Military presses sind mir die 2x16kg momentan noch zu heftig (Schultern eben...).


https://breakingmuscle.com/kettlebe...complex-and-4-other-beastly-strength-builders

Da zum Beispiel, oder bei Dan John oder in so ziemlich jedem anderen Buch zu Gewichtheben und Strength & Conditioning .
Zusätzlich kenn ich Komplexübungen aus dem Gewichtheben und nutze die in diesem Rahmen eben genau dafür: 60-70% der Maximallast, Umsatz vom Boden, aus dem Hang unterm Knie aus dem Hang ab Oberschenkel, Ausstoßen, Fallenlassen. Damit kannst du wunderbar an der Umsatztechnik arbeiten ohne das die Technik unter der Last leidet, außerdem wärmst du damit die Muskelgruppen für die Hauptarbeitssätze auf. Wenn du Kraft (und Masse) aufbauen willst sind aber Komplexe nicht sinnvoll, weil die Last mit der du einen Komplex bewältigst zu gering ist. Ebenso wirst du mit Reißen wenig Schulterkraft aufbauen können, weil der Großteil der Bewegung nunmal hüftdominant und explosiv ist. Hier führt halt nichts an Presses, TGUs oder mntw. auch push Press (für die letzte wdh) vorbei.

Ob du Presses mit LH oder Kettlebell ausführst sollte egal sein. Wobei für die Koordination und Rumpfstabilität wahrscheinlich (einhändige) Presses mit der KB besser für die Schulter sind (bei gleicher Last). Wenn man Schmerzen in der Schulter bei LH-Presses hat sollte man dringend die Technik verbessern und/oder die Beweglichkeit der Schulter.
Ich persönlich nutze beide Varianten: LH und einarmig mit KB.


----------



## clemsi (4. Oktober 2016)

Wo steht in dem verlinkten Artikel, dass es *nicht* möglich ist, mit complexes muskelmasse aufzubauen?

Versetz dich mal in meine Lage: Du kommst vom HIT/PITT  Force (Pfützenreuter) Training über Starting Strength (Rippetoe) zum einfachen Kettlebell Training, nach ein Paar Jahren Kettlebell Muscle Training von Geoff Neupert. Jedem dieser Jungs sieht man an, dass ihr jeweiliges System durchaus zum Erfolg führen kann (wenn natürlich auch nicht für jedermann gleichermaßen) und jeder ist auch so ehrlich zu sagen, dass andere System gleiche Ergebnisse bringen können. 

Dann schreibt im Internet jemand, dass complexes "für conditioning bzw im bestimmten Rahmen technische feinarbeit gedacht" sind. Das weiß er aber (im Gegensatz zu allen anderen oben) nicht, weil er es selber mal ausprobiert hat, sondern weil er das irgendwo gelesen hat.  

Das wäre, als würde man beispielsweise die "Pedalposition in der Kurve" Diskussion mit jemandem führen, der zwar viel lesen ,selber aber keine einzige Kurve fahren kann. 
Beides ist - da stimmst du mir vielleicht zu - müßig und nervig.


----------



## mr.j0e (4. Oktober 2016)

clemsi schrieb:


> Dann schreibt im Internet jemand, dass complexes "für conditioning bzw im bestimmten Rahmen technische feinarbeit gedacht" sind. Das weiß er aber (im Gegensatz zu allen anderen oben) nicht, weil er es selber mal ausprobiert hat, sondern weil er das irgendwo gelesen hat.



Gut entschuldige bitte, ich korrigiere mich: Es ist mMn nicht *sinnvoll* mit Complexes Muskelaufbautraining zu betreiben, weil es auch mit KBs sinnvollere (sprich: effektivere) Varianten gibt Kraft und Masse aufzubauen.
Wie ich bereits schrieb nutze ich Complexe schon, nur nicht mit KBs sondern mit der Langhantel, ich habe also nicht nur drüber gelesen.

In meinen Augen ist es halt so: wenn du keine 16kg über Kopf drücken kannst (mit KB) würde ich erstmal am Drücken arbeiten als an Complexes um die Kraft zu steigern.


----------



## clemsi (4. Oktober 2016)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> ..weil es auch mit KBs sinnvollere (sprich: effektivere) Varianten gibt Kraft und Masse aufzubauen.



zB? Ich muss dich ja an dieser Stelle nicht schon wieder fragen, ob du das selber mal probiert hast (die sinnvolleren Varianten)? 



> In meinen Augen ist es halt so: wenn du keine 16kg über Kopf drücken kannst (mit KB) würde ich erstmal am Drücken arbeiten als an Complexes um die Kraft zu steigern.



Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das richtig ankam, aber es sind 2x16kg (double kettlebell) = 32kg x 10 reps (das ist die vorgeschlagene Methode um die richtige KB size zu finden). Wenn die 10x 32kg nicht problemlos möglich sind, soll man mit dem Gewicht runter gehen (und das habe ich getan).

Du hattest Dan John erwähnt, dann tue ich das auch mal:
"*Kettlebell Muscle* is the doorway to intelligent hypertrophy training. It's a book about building muscle mass fast. Geoff's clever use of time is the factor for stunning muscle gains. The tools are simple, the moves are simple, the schemes are simple and the results are amazing.In other words, stop looking for the next wave and jump into Geoff's methods. You have the answers in your hands. Now, move some iron."
*—Dan John*, Master RKC, author, *Never Let Go*, American Record Holder in the Weight Pentathlon, Masters National Champion in discus and Olympic Lifting
Quelle: http://www.dragondoor.com/b42/

*Kettlebell Muscle *ist genau das: double kettlebell complexes- nichts anderes.


----------



## mr.j0e (4. Oktober 2016)

> Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das richtig ankam, aber es sind 2x16kg (double kettlebell) = 32kg x 10 reps (das ist die vorgeschlagene Methode um die richtige KB size zu finden). Wenn die 10x 32kg nicht problemlos möglich sind, soll man mit dem Gewicht runter gehen (und das habe ich



Schreib doch mal bitte deine complexe detailliert auf, ich hab das Gefühl wir reden gerade kollossal aneinander vorbei, weil wir jeweils was anderes unter komplexübungen verstehen.


----------



## clemsi (4. Oktober 2016)

Beispielsweise:
5x double swing
5x double snatch
5x seesaw press 
In einem durchgang ohne pause, dann zw 75-120 sekunden pause, und wieder von vorne (4-6 durchgänge)
Das ist aber das light and easy workout.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (4. Oktober 2016)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Mit der LH fixierst du die Hände bzw. Arme und zwingst somit das ganze "System" in einen Bewegungsablauf rein.
> Wenn du nun eine Kurzhantel oder eine Kettlebell verwendest, kann der Humeruskompf in der Schulter "freier" bewegen.
> Das spürst du vor allem wenn du so wie ich Schulterpobleme hast. Aber nicht nur die Schulter, auch die Handgelenke müssen nicht in eine seltsame Drehung gebracht werden.
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch. Ich mache seit Jahren Überkopfdrücken mit der LH und bin der Meinung das diese Übung viel wichtiger ist als Bankdrücken. Jedoch muss man einfach auch sehen, dass der Ablauf nicht umbedingt Optimal ist.



schön erklärt ABER ich fixiere doch bei jeder LH Übung das System in einen Bewegungsablauf hinein?  ist jetzt alles mit der LH schlecht?


----------



## mr.j0e (5. Oktober 2016)

clemsi schrieb:


> Beispielsweise:
> 5x double swing
> 5x double snatch
> 5x seesaw press
> ...


Und damit hast du das Trainingsplateau überwunden? Dann scheints ja für dich erstmal zu funktionieren.
Ich würde trotzdem das ganze nicht als Komplex machen sondern als Einzelübungen 4-6 Sätze je 5 wdh mit 3-5 min pause dazwischen bei submaximalem Gewicht und eher die Übungen variieren falls ich nicht weiter komme.

LH-Presses sind halt bei schlechter in der Brustwirbelsäule und Schultergürtel nicht optimal (und da sind viele nunmal schlecht beweglich) und jemand der diese Übung nicht als Assistenzübung nutzt (z.B. Gewichtheber) kann dann risikoärmer mit KH oder KBs trainieren.
Und ja auch bei Kniebeugen gibts Leute, die wegen der schlechten Beweglichkeit keine Frontkniebeugen bzw. Low-Bar Kniebeugen (recht enger Griff notwendig) sauber hinbekommen und sich da mitunter mehr schaden als nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (5. Oktober 2016)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> Und damit hast du das Trainingsplateau überwunden?


wo habe ich was von Stagnation geschrieben? Ich habe ja eben erst damit begonnen ....


> Ich würde trotzdem das ganze nicht als Komplex machen sondern als Einzelübungen 4-6 Sätze je 5 wdh mit 3-5 min pause dazwischen bei submaximalem Gewicht und eher die Übungen variieren falls ich nicht weiter komme.


Wieso? Du hast doch überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Kettlebell Training im allgemeinen und complexes im speziellen? Wie kannst du zu bzw. von etwas (ab)raten von dem du schlichtweg keine Ahnung hast? Ganz ehrlich, aber für mich hat das schon einen gewissen trollfaktor.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Oktober 2016)

@Barricade 

Es ist so, du zwingst bei jeder Übung mit der LH die Schulter in einen Bewegungsablauf hinhein. Nehmen wir mal die BIG 6 

Kreuzheben:
Da hast du eine völlig natürliche Haltung. Der Position auf dem Bike nicht unhändlich. Das ganze System ist auf Zug belastet. 

Bankdrücken:
Schon etwas komplexer. Wer es richtig ausführt, der zieht die Schulterblätter fest zusammen und nach unten (richtung Füsse) und fixiert das ganze in dieser Position. Sinn und Zweck davon ist, dass zum einen der Brustmuskel seine Arbeit verrichten kann und der Schultergürtel nicht mitarbeitet. 
Nebst dem wird etwas Bewegungsspielraum erzeugt innerhalb der Schulter. 

Kniebeuge:
Hier ist die Armposition etwas weniger "Natürlich" Auch ein Grund warum Rippetoe z.B. schreibt man müsse unter Umständen an seiner Mobilität arbeiten damit man die LH richtig auf seinem Rücken plazieren kann. 
Als ich mit dem Impingement zu kämpfen hatte, konnte ich keine Kniebeuge ausführen.

LH-Rudern:
Das selbe wie beim Kreuzheben. 

Überkopfdrücken:
Wohl der komplexeste Ablauf von allen. Hier ist es mit der KB bedeutend einfacher und wie gesagt, weniger Zwängerei.
Mal abgesehen davon das Einseitiges Überkopfdrücken so was von genial ist um gegen Dysbalancen ins Feld zu ziehen. 
Ich weiss von was ich rede. Konnte so meine Links/Rechts Dysbalance von über 20% auf normale 10% reduzieren und das innert 2 Monaten. 

Als bei mir festgestellt wurde, dass ich einen Gleitwirbel habe musste ich ins Gym. Das ist nun etwa 10 Jahre her. Zu Beginn war viel Training an der Maschine. Nach einem Jahr wechselte ich an die LH und fing an einschlägige Literatur zu lesen. 
Nun 9 Jahre später vertrete ich die Meinung das die Langhantel etwas sehr gutes ist. Jedoch gibt es ein grosses ABER. Sie ist nur dann gut, wenn der Trainierende damit wirklich sauber bzw. korrekt trainiert und die nötige Mobilität dafür aufweist.
Dies dürfte bei sicher 50% der Trainierenden nicht der Fall sein.


----------



## mr.j0e (5. Oktober 2016)

clemsi schrieb:


> wo habe ich was von Stagnation geschrieben? Ich habe ja eben erst damit begonnen ....
> 
> Wieso? Du hast doch überhaupt keine Erfahrung mit Kettlebell Training im allgemeinen und complexes im speziellen? Wie kannst du zu bzw. von etwas (ab)raten von dem du schlichtweg keine Ahnung hast? Ganz ehrlich, aber für mich hat das schon einen gewissen trollfaktor.



Weil Gewichtstraining mit ballistischen Übungen immer den gleichen Prinzipien folgt, völlig egal ob ich diese mit Langhantel, Kurzhantel, Sandsack oder Kettlebell mache.
Da ich lang genug Gewichtheben betreibe weiß ich, was in der Regel für welches Ziel funktioniert. Ich bezweifel doch gar nicht das du mit den Complexes Kraft aufbauen kannst und wenn dir das Spaß macht - tu es und hab Spaß. "Jedes Programm funktioniert für 4 Wochen, keins länger als 6" um Dan John auch mal zu zitieren.
Du würdest eben mehr erreichen (mMn) wenn du mit Einzelübungen arbeitest und dafür die Schwierigkeit stetig erhöhst um die *Muskeln* zur Anpassung zu zwingen, ohne das Herz Kreislaufsystem übermäßig zu beanspruchen wie du es mit den Complexes machst.
Denn ich vermute wenn du Übungen außerhalb des Complex (als Einzelübungen bspw. Press oder Snatch) machst kannst du über die Satzanzahl ein höheres Gewicht bewegen als im Complex, d.h. hier kannst du auch eher steigern.


----------



## clemsi (5. Oktober 2016)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> ...
> Da ich lang genug Gewichtheben betreibe weiß ich, was in der Regel für welches Ziel funktioniert. ....



Du sitzt dem selben Irrtum auf wie viele andere (selbsternannten) kurzsichtigen "Experten": Du bist so von "deinem" System bzw. deiner Ansicht überzeugt, dass du fest davon ausgehst, dass das unweigerlich auch für jeden anderen das beste sein müsse. 
Und noch schlimmer: ohne etwas selber getestet zu haben meinst du, darüber genau Bescheid zu wissen - weil das ja irgendwie alles das selbe ist? 
Wovon leben denn all die Unterschiedlichen (erfolgreichen) Programme und Systeme wenn nicht von der peniblen Abstimmung der Übungen, Reps, Pausen usw - davon, dass sich jemand die Mühe gemacht hat, das über die Jahre immer weiter zu optimieren? Dann kommst du, der KB Neuling, der aber über alles Bescheid weiß, und willst mir sagen, was effektiver ist? Das ist einfach peinlich.

Neuperts Programm geht 2x 6 Wochen (ab Woche 7 mit chains), ein workout dauert zw. 12 und 20 Minuten mit aufwärmen. Es muss ja irgendwo schon einen Grund haben, wieso das Programm bei vielen so beliebt ist - zumindest bei denen, die es ausprobiert haben.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (5. Oktober 2016)

@clemsi und @mr.j0e 

Irgendwie redet ihr aneinander vorbei. 
Clemsi du sagst zu Beginn des Threads du möchtest 6-8kg draufpacken. LH-Training willst du nicht machen zur Zeit. 
mr. joe meint dies sei aber besser da die vielen Wiederholungen bei der Kettlebell nicht gerade optimal sind für deine Ziele. 

Dieser Einwand ist absolut richtig. Es geht nicht darum, dass man keine Masse aufbauen kann mit vielen Wiederholungen, sondern darum, dass es nicht Optimal ist. 

Bei den Komplexes wird deine Pumpe zu stark beansprucht. Damit kommst du in einen Kraft-Ausdauer-Bereich und hier fängt der Körper an anders zu reagieren. Ausdauersportler sind nicht umsonst so wie sie sind. 
Die ganzen BBler machen teils 10x10! Nur sind dies Isos wo wie Pumpe nicht so stark ins Spiel kommt. 

Daher ist es sehr wichtig seine Ziele ganz klar zu definieren und unter Umständen Periodisch zu wechseln. 

Ein Beispiel:

Winter: 
Krafttraining im Oberkörper und den vor allem den Beinen. Biken wird auf ein Minimum zurück gestellt. 
Das Ziel ist es im Frühling mit viel Kraft in den Beinen zu starten. 

Frühling: 
Krafttraining wird reduziert. Dafür das Ausdauervolum hochgeschraubt. 

Sommer:
Kraft bleibt auf der Strecke es geht nur noch darum möglichst lange und möglichst schnell auf dem Rad zu sein. 

In deinem Fall ist das Ziel Masse & Kraft. 
Optimal sind hier Programme welche auf genau dies zugeschnitten sind. 
Z.B. Starting Strength oder 321. Da du aber nicht mit der LH Trainieren willst, musst du dich an einem Training für Kraft mit der Kettlebell orientieren. Oder du adaptierst die LH-Übungen auf die Kettlebell. 

Das kann so aussehen: 

Überkopfdrücken
Ausfallschritte
Kniebeuge mit 2 Kugeln in Rackposition
Bulgarian Split Squats
Vorgebäugtes Rudern
Floor Press
Klimmzüge

Hierbei die Kettlebell so gewählt das wir uns zwischen 3-5 oder 5-8 Wiederholungen bewegen.  

Wenn du nun sagst, dass dir dies keinen Spass macht ist das auch Ok. Dann mach weiter Komplexe. Es geht auch, nur sind die Vortschritte geringer. 

So ich hoffe das ganze ist korrekt und kommt nicht zu fest klugscheisserisch rüber.


----------



## clemsi (5. Oktober 2016)

Herrje, liest eigentlich keiner, was ich schreibe? Oder glaubt es einfach keiner?
Geoff Neuperts *Kettlebell Muscle* zielt doch genau auf das ab: Hypertrophie/Masseaufbau.
Und ja, mit double kettlebell complexes. Und ja, offenbar gibt es viele, die genau damit erfolgreich Muskelmasse aufgebaut haben.

Wo schreibe ich denn etwas von vielen Wdh? Sind 5 reps einer Übung pro Durchgang viele Wiederholungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mr.j0e (6. Oktober 2016)

clemsi schrieb:


> Geoff Neuperts *Kettlebell Muscle* zielt doch genau auf das ab: Hypertrophie/Masseaufbau.
> Und ja, mit double kettlebell complexes. Und ja, offenbar gibt es viele, die genau damit erfolgreich Muskelmasse aufgebaut haben.
> 
> Wo schreibe ich denn etwas von vielen Wdh? Sind 5 reps einer Übung pro Durchgang viele Wiederholungen?


3-5 reps sind lt. Studienlage bei entsprechender Last optimal für Hyperthrophie, dazu konzentrisch möglichst explosiv und exzentrisch langsam. Was nicht heißt, das du bei mehr oder weniger Reps nicht mehr hypertrophierst, da gibts keine festen Schwellen.

Das was ich bisher gelesen hab in Reviews war halt alles so im Bereich 3-4 kg in 2-3 Monaten, das ist nicht wirklich viel für einen Masse-Plan, dafür fällt halt nach dem Bulk der Cut weg, weil du wenig Fett ansetzt. Mit Starting Strength schaffst du in dem Zeitraum locker 10-15 kg und das ist nicht mal ein Masseprogramm, dafür musst du danach nen Cut machen um den Fettüberschuss loszuwerden (wenn du das willst). Deshalb wäre mein Ansatz eher so ein Programm für KBs zu adaptieren, aber das will ich jetzt nicht nochmal aufdröseln.
Letztlich führt jedes Programm (jede vernünftige Muskelbeanspruchung im Kraftbereich) zu Hypertrophie, über die Frage welche optimal ist, kann man eben diskutieren.

Wie gesagt, zieh halt dein Ding durch und wenn du deine Ziele so erreichst, ist doch alles schick, falls nicht probierst du eben was anderes aus.


----------



## clemsi (6. Oktober 2016)

mr.j0e schrieb:


> ...Mit Starting Strength schaffst du in dem Zeitraum locker 10-15 kg ...



Starting Strength hatte ich vor 3-4 Jahren mal für ein paar Wochen gemacht; ich hatte zu Spitzenzeiten 85kg (momentan 74, im Juli noch 69kg...). Problem dabei: mein unterer Rücken (multiple Blockierung) -trotz viel Mobilitätstraining habe ich nicht die perfekte Haltung beim Heben und Beugen hinbekommen. 
Das ging eine Weile gut, aber mit steigendem Gewicht ist das Verletztungsrisiko immer größer geworden.
In dem Zuge habe ich daheim mein komplettes LH Equipment verkauft und habe mich auf die Suche nach einem alternativen Training gemacht, mit dem ich in erster Linie den Rumpf mobilisieren und stabilisieren kann, ohne viel Gewicht zu verwenden. So bin ich bei der Kettlebell gelandet.

Wenn ich jetzt mit meinen 2x12kg KBs bei 3x die Woche 15-20 Minuten Training es schaffe, in 2-3 Monaten 3-5 kg Masse aufzubauen, bin ich im direkten Vergleich zu anderen Methoden (Equipment, Aufwand, Zeit usw) wirklich mehr als zufrieden - für mich wäre das schon ein riesen Gewinn.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. Oktober 2016)

3-4 kg in 2-3 Monaten für Qualitative Muskelmasse ist sehr viel. Denn wer in dem Zeitraum 10-15kg generiert hat sich einfach fettgefressen. 

@clemsi 

Nimm es mir nicht übel. Ich habe das wohl überlesen bzw. falsch interpretiert. 

Mach das Programm und dann berichte hier davon. Ich bin gespannt ob was dabei rum kommt.


----------



## clemsi (6. Oktober 2016)

mach ich!
Und sorry Jungs, wenn ich mich etwas im Ton vergriffen habe.


----------



## mr.j0e (6. Oktober 2016)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> 3-4 kg in 2-3 Monaten für Qualitative Muskelmasse ist sehr viel. Denn wer in dem Zeitraum 10-15kg generiert hat sich einfach fettgefressen.


Bulking eben.
Hat bei mir allerdings gut funktioniert als Anfänger mit Starting Strength. Ich hab damals in 6 Wochen 10 kg zugenommen und der KFA blieb ungefähr gleich (rein optisch), dafür sind die Kraftwerte tierisch hochgegangen. Ich musste mich allerdings echt zwingen so viel zu essen (~4500-5000 kcal). Du arbeitest bei SS halt zu großen Teilen mit den Beinen, dem Hintern und dem Rücken und kannst mit entsprechend hohen Lasten arbeiten, sodass du viel Adaption erzwingst und natürlich auch viel verbrennst. Zusätzlich wirkt die "Überanpassung" von Anfängern. Ich hab dann sogar mal GOMAD probiert wobei mir das dann zu ekelhaft wurde mir jeden Tag 3 Liter Milch reinzuballern.
Wenn ich im Gewichtheben nochmal eine Gewichtsklasse höher wöllte würde ich mir SS glaube ich auch wieder als Ausgangspunkt adaptieren, ich hab echt gut drauf angesprochen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (10. Oktober 2016)

@clemsi 

Nein das passt schon so. Aber wie gesagt, ich will einen Bericht! 

@mr.j0e 
Ich habe S+S dieses Jahr gemacht. Natürlich habe ich auch schon früher das Buch gelesen und teilweise danach trainiert. Aber das Programm genau so wie Rippe es geschrieben hat, habe ich erst dieses Jahr gemacht. 

Der Erfolg war zimlich krass wenn ich bedenke wie lange ich schon Trainiere. 
Man muss aber auch sehen, ich hatte zuvor eine längere Pause und ich bin daher mit den Gewichten bewusst zu tief eingestiegen. 
Man kann sagen, dass ich Anlauf geholt habe. Leider musste ich nach der Session 12 abbrechen, da sich mein Rücken wieder gemeldet hat. Diesmal auf eine neue Art aber da war dann Schluss. 
Dennoch war am Ende eine gute Steigerung drinn bzw ich konnte mein Plateau welches mich schon sehr lange verfolgte überwinden. In Zahlen bedeutet dies: 1rm Kniebeuge: 117.5kg, Kreuzheben: 145kg, Bankdrücken: 85kg , Power Clean: 5x60 wobei ich abgbrochen habe, da die Technik einfach nicht gut war.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (31. Mai 2017)

Hmm Kettlebell. Meine momentane Lebensabschnittsgefaehrtin ist lizensierte Kettlebelltrainerin. Da ich ein maennlich Mann bin dachte ich das es kein Problem ist son paar russische Kugeln durch die Gegend zu flippen. Pustekeks...  Mein Gestell tat so weh wie lange nicht mehr und ich hab bei den Uebungen unter Aufsicht erst wieder gemerkt wie schludrig meine Haltung ist. Auch die flexibilitaet wird gesteigert 

Kann ich nur empfehlen, aber komplett umschwenken wuerd ich nie. Das normale Krafttrainging wuerd mir doch abgehen.


----------



## engineer (9. Mai 2019)

Ich finde die Dinger ziemlich teuer, ehrlich gesagt. Wenn man das sinnvoll machen will, braucht man auch sicher unterschiedliche Massen und z.B. 20% Abstufungen. Wieviele Dinger hat ihr da rumliegen?



Barricade schrieb:


> Was soll an einem strikt Press mit der Langhantel schlecht für die Schultern sein, korrekte Ausführung natürlich vorausgesetzt?


Das hätte mich jetzt auch mal interessiert. (?)


----------



## Deleted 148456 (9. Mai 2019)

Zu teuer sind Kettlebells sicher nicht, wenn ich das Gewicht pro Kilo mit einer Kurzhantel vergleiche, find ich den Preis nicht tragisch!
Dafür hat man fast unendliche
Möglichkeiten!

Für reines Bodybuilding zb. würd ich aber auch keine KB‘s kaufen.
Nur als Beispiel


----------



## Deleted 148456 (9. Mai 2019)

Zum Thema Langhantel Press, 
Da bin ich immer noch der Meinung, das es eine geniale Übung ist!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (10. Mai 2019)

Immer nur Kettlebell ist mit Sicherheit auch langweilig. Der Mix machts halt. Ich habe relativ viel daheim stehen, weil ich in meinem Job den ganzen Tag sitze und auch mal spontan daheim trainiere ohne gross Umziehen etc und zum Gym schlappen wo mir andere Leute nur durch ihre blosse Anwesenheit auf den Keks gehen.

Wuerde ich einen auf Fleischberg machen wollen, dann ohne Kettlebells.

Als Kraftsportler kann ich sagen das die Bells mir bei den Deadlifts, Benchpress und Squats weitergeholfen haben. Auch die Schultern sind stabiler geworden.




engineer schrieb:


> Ich finde die Dinger ziemlich teuer, ehrlich gesagt. Wenn man das sinnvoll machen will, braucht man auch sicher unterschiedliche Massen und z.B. 20% Abstufungen. Wieviele Dinger hat ihr da rumliegen?
> 
> 
> Das hätte mich jetzt auch mal interessiert. (?)



Teuer im Vergleich zu was? Wenn du sonst nur mitm Terraband trainierst stimmt das. Willst du die gleiche Menge an Kraft und Elastizitaet mit Homegymgeraeten ala Kettler aufbauen sind sie sehr preiswert und platzsparend.


----------



## engineer (10. Mai 2019)

Teuer im Bezug auf die Möglichkeit, sich Gewichte passend zusammenstellen zu können. Mit 2 Hantelsätzen zu 60,- komme ich auf alles zwischen 1kg und 40kg, in z.T. 0,5kg Abstufung.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (10. Mai 2019)

Ok, du verstehst den Sinn einer KB nicht, is ja auch kein Problem;-)


----------



## engineer (10. Mai 2019)

Du kannst die meisten Übungen auch mit Hanteln machen. Mit einem und mit 2 Armen.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (13. Mai 2019)

Na dann viel Spass beim Hantel Snatch. 
Allein die Grunduebung, der Swing ist mit einer Hantel recht sinnlos. Hast du schonmal mit KB trainiert?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (17. Mai 2019)

engineer schrieb:


> Du kannst die meisten Übungen auch mit Hanteln machen. Mit einem und mit 2 Armen.


Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus: Du kannst so ziemlich alle Kurzhantelübungen auch mit Kugelhanteln machen, aber die wenigsten Kettlebellübungen mit ner Kurzhantel.


----------



## engineer (17. Mai 2019)

Aber eine Hantel kann ich jederzeit leicht umbestücken und wer sich ein wenig mit Krafttraining befasst, der weiß wie wichtig es ist, die richtige Masse aufzulegen und kontinuierlich zu steigern. Man könnte als Indiz auch wie folgt vorgehen und die Kosten komplett aus dem Fokus rücken, indem man einen Blick in die Krafträume der Leistungszentren bei unterschiedlichen Sportarten wirft. Die haben nicht unbedingt ein Geldproblem und kaufen, was nötig ist. Wer trainiert dort mit KBs, bez hat die Hanteln ersetzt? 

Ich will die Dinger nicht schlecht machen, haben sicher ihren Zweck und für einige Bewegungen sicher auch vorteilhaft. Aber kosteninvensiver. 
Wenn ich mir ansehe, dass da ganze Sätze für 300,- aufwarts angeboten werden, geht das schon ins Geld und lohnt wohl nur für Studios.


----------



## xxxT (17. Mai 2019)

Interessieren würde mich so eine kettlebell schon, nur wieviel Kilo sollte ich nehmen? Auf den kurzhanteln habe ich Grade so 10/11 Kilo bei c.15 Wiederholungen. Langhantel momentan 51 Kilo (Bankdrücken). Welche sollte in holen?
Ich will  aber auch nicht wie Arnold in seinen besten Zeiten aussehen,..


----------



## engineer (17. Mai 2019)

"10/11 Kilo bei c.15 WH" wenn das Bizeps Curls sind, ist noch sehr weit entfernt von "Arnold". Da geht noch einiges. Als ich wieder angefangen hatte, war ich bei 12 WH. Inzwischen packe ich von denen an die 30, wenn ich es drauf anlege und (obwohl seit einigen Wochen lädiert und ohne Last gewesen) sind es 22kg. Das geht recht rasch, wenn man es methodisch macht. Jede Woche ein halbes Kilo drauf. Früher hab ich mit 30kg Hanteln trainiert. Wenn ich die in die Hand nehme, reisst es mir fast den Arm raus 

Ich würde als KB irgendwas um die 20 nehmen, weil man die beidhändig leicht bewegt und auch einarmig auf die Bank gestützt hochziehen kann. Da ziehe ich derzeit fast 30x2 allerdings an der Langhantel. Ist das umgekehrte Bankdrücken. Da habe ich immerhin wieder 70 drauf. (nach 35 nach Wiederbeginn), Früher haben wir da über 100 rausgehauen. In der guten alten Zeit. Das Kraftwachstum ist schon enorm, vor allem, wenn man jahrelang nix gemacht hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xxxT (17. Mai 2019)

engineer schrieb:


> "10/11 Kilo bei c.15 WH" wenn das Bizeps Curls sind, ist noch sehr weit entfernt von "Arnold". Da geht noch einiges. Als ich wieder angefangen hatte, war ich bei 12 WH. Inzwischen packe ich von denen an die 30, wenn ich es drauf anlege und (obwohl seit einigen Wochen lädiert und ohne Last gewesen) sind es 22kg. Das geht recht rasch, wenn man es methodisch macht. Jede Woche ein halbes Kilo drauf. Früher hab ich mit 30kg Hanteln trainiert. Wenn ich die in die Hand nehme, reisst es mir fast den Arm raus
> 
> Ich würde als KB irgendwas um die 20 nehmen, weil man die beidhändig leicht bewegt und auch einarmig auf die Bank gestützt hochziehen kann. Da ziehe ich derzeit fast 30x2 allerdings an der Langhantel. Ist das umgekehrte Bankdrücken. Da habe ich immerhin wieder 70 drauf. (nach 35 nach Wiederbeginn), Früher haben wir da über 100 rausgehauen. In der guten alten Zeit. Das Kraftwachstum ist schon enorm, vor allem, wenn man jahrelang nix gemacht hat.


Habe hier leider keine bank,nur ne Matte. Ich glaube ich lass es erstmal mit nee kettlebell . Erstmal muss ich noch n paar Videos dazu angucken
Und ich will eben nicht wie Arnold aussehen ,aber auch nicht wie Jonny Ast und die letzte Kiepe Holz.


----------



## engineer (17. Mai 2019)

Das mit dem Arnold geht ohnehin nur mit extremer Überfütterung mit Proteinen und Steroiden. Man ist sich heute zu 99% in der Sportmedizin einig, dass derartige Überwucherungen nur mit Wachstumshormomen und dem Spritzen von Anabolika zu erreichen sind. Ungeachtet dessen, müssen sehr große Massen bewegt werden. Mein Plan oben ist eine Mischung aus Kraft und Kraftausdauer und kommt erst einmal über die Kraftausdauer, also viele Wiederholungen. Da tut sich mit Muskelwachstum erst einmal nichts. Erst später kommen die höheren Massen, wenn im Muskel auch die Energie dafür gespeichert ist und er es ohneVerletzung aushalten kann. Das ist ein langwieriger Prozess über wenigstens 1 Jahr und mehr. Die ersten 3 Monate im Plan sind zum Eingewöhnen für Anfänger. Das klingt ewig lange, sind aber am Ende gerade 12 x 2 Einheiten, also 24 Termine, bei denen nur die Mukeln etwas bewegt werden, damit sie sich dran gewöhnen. Erst wenn man bei den zweistelligen Massen angekommen ist, kann man sich auch mal vor den Spiegel stellen und posen. 

Wichtig ist, immer darauf zu achten, dass die Gewichte so eingestellt werden, dass die Zahl der Wiederholungen passt. Packt man 10% mehr, kommt ein kleines Scheibchen drauf. So kriecht die Masse langsam aber sicher nach oben und es ist nachhaltig. Steigert man das schneller, gibt es eher Verletzungen. Anbei nochmal ein Wochenplan, der das etwas besser veranschaulicht.


----------



## xxxT (17. Mai 2019)

engineer schrieb:


> Das mit dem Arnold geht ohnehin nur mit extremer Überfütterung mit Proteinen und Steroiden. Man ist sich heute zu 99% in der Sportmedizin einig, dass derartige Überwucherungen nur mit Wachstumshormomen und dem Spritzen von Anabolika zu erreichen sind. Ungeachtet dessen, müssen sehr große Massen bewegt werden. Mein Plan oben ist eine Mischung aus Kraft und Kraftausdauer und kommt erst einmal über die Kraftausdauer, also viele Wiederholungen. Da tut sich mit Muskelwachstum erst einmal nichts. Erst später kommen die höheren Massen, wenn im Muskel auch die Energie dafür gespeichert ist und er es ohneVerletzung aushalten kann. Das ist ein langwieriger Prozess über wenigstens 1 Jahr und mehr. Die ersten 3 Monate im Plan sind zum Eingewöhnen für Anfänger. Das klingt ewig lange, sind aber am Ende gerade 12 x 2 Einheiten, also 24 Termine, bei denen nur die Mukeln etwas bewegt werden, damit sie sich dran gewöhnen. Erst wenn man bei den zweistelligen Massen angekommen ist, kann man sich auch mal vor den Spiegel stellen und posen.
> 
> Wichtig ist, immer darauf zu achten, dass die Gewichte so eingestellt werden, dass die Zahl der Wiederholungen passt. Packt man 10% mehr, kommt ein kleines Scheibchen drauf. So kriecht die Masse langsam aber sicher nach oben und es ist nachhaltig. Steigert man das schneller, gibt es eher Verletzungen. Anbei nochmal ein Wochenplan, der das etwas besser veranschaulicht.


Danke für die Mühe mit dem Plan und so. Tue mich schwer irgendwelche starren Pläne einzuhalten. Habe mit meinem "Training" jetzt seit vorigem Jahr so 5 Kilo draufgepackt. Von 75 auf c. 80 Kilo bei 181 cm. Eigentlich nur mit Hanteltraining und eiweissreicher Ernährung. Und natürlich rattfahren. also nicht besonders wissenschaftlich...
Kettlebell interessiert mich nur wegen  der abwechslung von den Übungen/Bewegungen her.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (20. Mai 2019)

engineer schrieb:


> "10/11 Kilo bei c.15 WH" wenn das Bizeps Curls sind, ist noch sehr weit entfernt von "Arnold". Da geht noch einiges. Als ich wieder angefangen hatte, war ich bei 12 WH. Inzwischen packe ich von denen an die 30, wenn ich es drauf anlege und (obwohl seit einigen Wochen lädiert und ohne Last gewesen) sind es 22kg. Das geht recht rasch, wenn man es methodisch macht. Jede Woche ein halbes Kilo drauf. Früher hab ich mit 30kg Hanteln trainiert. Wenn ich die in die Hand nehme, reisst es mir fast den Arm raus
> 
> Ich würde als KB irgendwas um die 20 nehmen, weil man die beidhändig leicht bewegt und auch einarmig auf die Bank gestützt hochziehen kann. Da ziehe ich derzeit fast 30x2 allerdings an der Langhantel. Ist das umgekehrte Bankdrücken. Da habe ich immerhin wieder 70 drauf. (nach 35 nach Wiederbeginn), Früher haben wir da über 100 rausgehauen. In der guten alten Zeit. Das Kraftwachstum ist schon enorm, vor allem, wenn man jahrelang nix gemacht hat.





Umgekehrtes Bankdruecken? Warum kein Kabelzug im Sitzen, Frontrow im stehen oder Australian Pullup? Ihr seid also auf der Bank gelegen und habt da 100kg vom Boden hochgezogen? Hoert sich irgendwie nach Kaese an, sorry. 

KB sind komplizierte Trainingsgeraete die zumindest eine Einweisung in die Grundzuege von einem Erfahrenen KB Trainer brauchen. Davor wuerde ich mir gar nix kaufen, einfach daheim rumpopeln kann schiefgehen. Die KB von Dragondoor kann ich nur empfehlen.

Zum Thema Leistungszentren und KB. Klar packen die Studiobetreiber schoene bunte Sachen in ihre Buden an denen sich die Kunden moeglichst wenig verletzen koennen. Weniger Trainer weniger Kosten . Trotzdem muss alle Naselang was neues her um die Kunden bei Laune zu halten. 

Ich sage nicht das die Kettlebell das einzig wahre Trainings Geraet ist, aber in der Kombi mit klassischen Kraftuebungen nicht zu schlagen.  
Mit nem Satz von 16er 20iger 24iger und ner 32iger mach ich dir mehrere Dutzend Uebungen die du nie mit der Hantel hinbekommst. Zudem trainieren die Kettlebell flows auch ziemlich den Cardio Bereich. Koerpergefuehl und Standfestigkeit inkl. Man kann den Leuten ueber die Wochen foermlich zuschauen wie sie sich "aufrichten" und einen festeren Gang haben.
Das bekommst du mit statischen Hanteluebungen fast nicht hin da sie Muskelgruppen untereinander nicht so trainiert werden.


----------



## engineer (21. Mai 2019)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Umgekehrtes Bankdruecken?
> Ihr seid also auf der Bank gelegen und habt da 100kg vom Boden hochgezogen?


Rücken- und Bandscheibenschonendes Krafttraining. Brutpresse im Liegen, für die die nicht dauernd ins Studio rennen können.



GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Klar packen die Studiobetreiber


Bundesleistungszentren, in denen Spitzensportler trainieren, nicht Fitnessdingensbummes.
Ich habe trotz der Bedeutsamkeit von KBs und anderen Methoden nicht gesehen, dass sie die Hanteln rausgeschmissen haben.


----------



## Deleted 148456 (21. Mai 2019)

Rückenschonendes Krafttraining
Du bist echt der beste


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## engineer (21. Mai 2019)

Du musst das nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen. Brustpresse belastet die Wirbelsäule deutlich weniger, als Kreuz heben.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (28. Mai 2019)

engineer schrieb:


> Rücken- und Bandscheibenschonendes Krafttraining. Brutpresse im Liegen, für die die nicht dauernd ins Studio rennen können.
> 
> 
> Bundesleistungszentren, in denen Spitzensportler trainieren, nicht Fitnessdingensbummes.
> Ich habe trotz der Bedeutsamkeit von KBs und anderen Methoden nicht gesehen, dass sie die Hanteln rausgeschmissen haben.




Ich habe schon in Leistungszentren trainiert. Die arbeiten punktuell bestimmte Bereiche aus was natuerlich mit Kurz / Langhantel sehr effizient geht. Der Sportler soll ja moeglichst schnell Leistung bringen. Das machen die allerdings unter den Augen von Sportdocs und Trainern. Die meisten futtern nach ihrer "Karriere" trotzdem Schmerzmittel wie MundM`s.


----------



## engineer (3. Juni 2019)

Wenn man Krafttraining vernünftig macht, erzeugt das keine dauerhaften Schäden, welche Schmerzmittel nach sich zögen. Wenn Leistungsportler nach ihrer Karriere Probleme haben, sind das meistens Knorpelschäden in den großen Gelenken wie der Hüfte und dem Knie. Fussballer haben z.B. ein vierfach erhöhten Bedarf an künstlichen Kniegelenken. Ansonsten ist es die Kraftbelastung an sich und die kann man steuern. Ob ich die mit einer Langhantel oder einem anderen Gewicht drauflade, ist wurscht. Entscheidend für Schäden sind eher Querkräfte, die aus einer ungünstigen Bewegung heraus entstehen.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (4. Juni 2019)

Deinem Wissenstand nach vielleicht. Die Zahl der Leistungssportler die kaputte Baender, Nerven, Hormonhaushalts und Organschaeden haben ist recht hoch, nur rennt damit keiner zur Presse. Bei mir gabs da damals noch so lustige Vertragsklauseln. Verstaendlich weil sonst irgendwann der Nachwuchs ausbleibt.

Deine These von der Langhantel und den Gewichten zeigt das du nicht wirklich nen Plan hast. Simpler Vergleich : 100 kg Bankdruecken mit Langhantel frei vs Bankdrucken mit je zwei 50kg Hanteln vs gefuehrtes Bankdruecken im Rack mit 100kg. Aehnliche Uebungen, gleiches Gewicht aber andere Anforderungen, also nix wurscht.



engineer schrieb:


> Du musst das nicht ins Lächerliche ziehen. Brustpresse belastet die Wirbelsäule deutlich weniger, als Kreuz heben.



Vergleichst du Bankdruecken mit Kreuzheben? Das sind grundverschiedene Uebungen 


Gestriges Training:

Aufwaermen (20min) :
Worlds best stretch
Animal moves, Die Raupe und der Krebs 

Training (35min) so viele Durchgaenge wie moeglich :
10x links 10x rechts einarmiger Swing 28kg
8x One Arm front row 28kg
5x Dips 5xDiamond pushup 
8x Squads 48kg
20 Klappmesser am Boden 

Finisher (2 Runden Tabata voll gas)
Box Jumps
Plank
Battle rope
9kg Wallball (min 12x)

Da ist fuer jeden was drin.


----------



## Astaroth (22. Juni 2019)

Geil ein Kettlebell Thread den habe ich ganz übersehen


----------



## Deleted 231917 (29. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

Sportliche Grüße

Marcel


----------



## freetourer (29. Juli 2019)

MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Kaufberatung:
> [Link entfernt]
> ...



Mir ist jetzt noch nicht so ganz klar, was jetzt Kernaussage Deines Posts sein soll.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (29. Juli 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt noch nicht so ganz klar, was jetzt Kernaussage Deines Posts sein soll.



Guten Morgen,

macht ja nichts. Ich kläre Dich sehr gerne auf:

ganz grundätzliche Infos bzgl. KBs, welche ist die Richtige, welche Übungen, welche Bücher + Videos ... unentgeltliche + gut gemeinte Hilfestellungen! 

Sportliche Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Deleted 148456 (29. Juli 2019)

freetourer schrieb:


> Mir ist jetzt noch nicht so ganz klar, was jetzt Kernaussage Deines Posts sein soll.


Werbung für den Laden


----------



## Deleted 231917 (29. Juli 2019)

Barricade schrieb:


> Werbung für den Laden



Nein, wobei die gute KBs haben. Ich habe aber andere! In dem link geht es ausschließlich um eine Kaufberatung.

Ich habe übrigens welche von
[Link entfernt]

- nur der Vollständigkeit halber! ;-)

Ich bekomme weder von dem einen noch vom anderen Store Prov!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (29. Juli 2019)

Also welche Kacke sind die Plastik Dinger dies  mal bei Lidl gab. Haben damit mal aus Bloedsinn trainiert weil sie im Studio rumstanden. Der Griff nicht wirklich entgratet und zu duenn. Irgendwie rutscht das Plastik auch schneller. Am Boden der Bell waren noch so bloede Gummipuffer. Ende von Lied war der es mich bei der Renegade Row auf die Nuschel gehauen hat. Naja, selbst schuld.

Das Gewicht stimmte auch nicht. Jedenfall hat Eine 20iger 19.5 gewogen, die naechste 20.9....





MarcelJuettner schrieb:


> Nein, wobei die gute KBs haben. Ich habe aber andere! In dem link geht es ausschließlich um eine Kaufberatung.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens welche von
> [Link entfernt]
> ...




_lol_ ich versteh auf der Website nur oepten kloeppten Kaeserad...


----------



## Deleted 231917 (29. Juli 2019)

Gut, Gewichtsschwankungen gibts natürlich auch z. B. bei Eleiko + Wolverson bis zu 300 g. 500 + 900 sind natürlich richtig schlecht, wobei man natürlich bei beidhändigen Übungen die KBs wechseln kann, außer vllt z. B. beim LC. ;-)

Bzgl. Renegade row, mal die Renegade plank row-Version auf zwei Hantelbänken oder mit einer Hantelbank und einem Gymball probieren. ;-)

Nen guter Browser kann die Seite auch übersetzen o Barry Andre anschreiben. Der kann sehr gut englisch. ;-)


----------



## Deleted 331894 (29. Juli 2019)

Ja. Theoretisch kann man wechseln. Will ich das wenn ich grad in nem Flow vollgas gebe oder mit nem Partner I go you go arbeite? Nein. So ein Material scheidet bei mir aus. Beim Training will ich mich auf die Technik konzentrieren

Ich mach die Renegade im Plank ab 24 kilo pro Seite. Da brauchts keinen Gymnastikball mehr oder ne Bank mehr. Da das im Zirkel auf Zeit geht bin ich schon damit beschaeftigt das ich den normalen Plank sauber halte.  

Mir passen die Bells von Dragon Door am besten. Griffergonomie, ausbalanciert, wie rauh sie sind etc etc. Die Dinger kosten was, sind aber unkaputtbar. Bei einer anderen Marke habe ich bein Heavy Clean den Henkel abgerissen. Ausversehen im Schwung beide Bells aneinander _Bing!_ flog die Kugel und ich hatte den Henkel in der Hand.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (29. Juli 2019)

Welchen Zirkel aktuell - AMRAP?!

Die Renegade plank row auf Bänken, Bällen natürlich eher im normalen Satztraining. ;-)

Kann am Ende "richtige" Tabatas empfehlen oder einen "richtigen" möglichst langen Tabata quasi mit "nur" einer Übung. Sprungkniebeugen sind mein Favorit! Oder natürlich "falsche" Burpees oder Thrusters.


----------



## Astaroth (15. Oktober 2019)

Servus,
was macht mehr Sinn eine 32Kg Bell oder eine zweite 24Kg Bell kaufen? Ich tendiere mehr zur zweiten 24Kg Bell aber Eure Meinung dazu würde mich schon sehr interessieren.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (15. Oktober 2019)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> was macht mehr Sinn eine 32Kg Bell oder eine zweite 24Kg Bell kaufen? Ich tendiere mehr zur zweiten 24Kg Bell aber Eure Meinung dazu würde mich schon sehr interessieren.



Hallo,

welche Übungen willst Du machen? Welche Vorkenntnisse hast Du? Welche Kraftwerte hast Du? 8 kg Unterschied z. B. beim TGU sind schon ne Hausnr!


----------



## Astaroth (15. Oktober 2019)

Was will ich damit machen?
Z.b:
Farmers Walk
Waiters Walk
Frontrack Carry
Verschiedene Row Varianten
Swing's in verschiedenen Ausführungen
Clean and Press und noch viele andere Sachen.

Meine Vorkenntnisse beziehen sich auf verschiedene YouTube Tutorials, Kwella, Sukopp, Cotter usw. Mit dem Training habe ich damit vor ca. 2Jahren damit angefangen.  Meistens vor einem großen Spiegel um meine Haltung zu kontrollieren. Gefühlt mache ich vieles richtig aber ich werde in den nächsten Wochen einen RKC Instructor bei uns aufsuchen um meine Technik überprüfen zu lassen oder ich steige gleich ins Training bei denen ein. Ich habe zwei 16Kg Bells zwei 20Kg Bells eine 24Kg Bell und eine 28Kg Bell daheim.

Gestern habe ich mal aus Spaß einen "Snatch Test" mit der 20er Bell probiert, in meinen Augen bestanden. Mit einer 24er Bell würde ich noch kein Land sehen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (17. Oktober 2019)

@Astaroth 

Ich habe von 8-32kg alle jeweils nur einzeln. Ich bin damit immer gut klar gekommen. Es ist aber schon so, gerade für eine Farmes Walk wären zwei vom gleichen Gewicht schon sehr gut. Fürs Rudern auch. 

Ein nicht zu vernachlässiger Vorteil von 1 Hand Training ist aber, dass dein Körper unilateral belastet wird. Dies ist einer der richtig grossen Vorteile gegenüber der Langhantel. Wenn man also eine FW mit nur einer Kugel ausführt, dann muss dein Körper deutlich mehr akkern um Stabil und gerade zu bleiben. Dies ist an und für sich ganz gut.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (17. Oktober 2019)

Welches Rudern? Kroc rows, Renegade rows, Bent over rows ...?

Für FW definitiv die 32er!

Wie viele WHn schaffst Du denn bei den o. g. Übungen mit 32 kg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (17. Oktober 2019)

@MarcelJuettner  Meinst du mich? 

Falls ja: Phu ist drei Jahre her seit ich ernsthaft mit der Kugel trainiert habe, da ich einen schweren Autounfall hatte. Aber zu letzt waren es 3x10x32kg beim Vorgebäugten Rudern. Überkopfdrücken 3x5x32kg, Snatch Test mit der 24er habe ich zu der Zeit auch bestanden. Kreuzheben mit 1x145kg, Kniebeuge ASG 1x130kg. TGU bin ich hingegen bei der 24er Hängen geblieben. Ich habe da zwar stark an Simpel & Sinister gearbeitet und war auch schon dabei die 32er zu implementieren. Aber gereicht hat es leider nicht bzw. der Unfall kam dazwischen. 

Jetzt bin ich seit und zwei Wochen wieder am Eisen und bin weit weg von meinen Bestleistungen. Aber einen Snatch mit der 32er bekomme ich noch hin.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (17. Oktober 2019)

Ja, dann kauf ne 32er!


----------



## Astaroth (17. Oktober 2019)

@MarcelJuettner falls ich gemeint sein sollte eine 32er Bell habe ich noch nie in den Händen gehabt.

An Rows habe ich an die Renegade Row, die Bent Over Row und die Gorilla Row gedacht.

Werd mir jetzt doch eine zweite 24er Bell holen. Die bringt mir mehr wenn ich ehrlich bin. Muss zuerst noch die 28er Bell richtig bändigen können bevor ich mir eine 32er Bell hole.


----------



## Deleted 231917 (17. Oktober 2019)

Bisschen verwechselt!

Astaroth, kauf ne 24er und Bergaufbremser, alles gut!  Haben ähnliche Story, hast fast dieselben Werte, wie meinereiner.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (24. Februar 2020)

Moinmoin!
Habe mittlerweile das zweite Hiit-Workout mit der 16er Kugel hinter mir - spätestens im zweiten Satz tropfen die Perlen von der Stirn. Die Übungen belaufen sich auf KB Deadlift, Goblet Thruster, Goblet Squad, Swing, Row.

Nun überlege ich für One Arm Thruster und One Arm Swing eine etwas leichtere Kugel zu kaufen, 10-12kg - die 16er ist mir da einfach zu schwer/ich bin zu schwach. Bei Deadlifts spüre ich kaum Spannung im Rücken, Technik ist soweit in Ordnung, aber es könnte ruhig etwas mehr sein. Die KB war meine Alternative zur Langhantel. Hat jemand Tips?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (25. Februar 2020)

rad_fan schrieb:


> Moinmoin!
> Habe mittlerweile das zweite Hiit-Workout mit der 16er Kugel hinter mir - spätestens im zweiten Satz tropfen die Perlen von der Stirn. Die Übungen belaufen sich auf KB Deadlift, Goblet Thruster, Goblet Squad, Swing, Row.
> 
> Nun überlege ich für One Arm Thruster und One Arm Swing eine etwas leichtere Kugel zu kaufen, 10-12kg - die 16er ist mir da einfach zu schwer/ich bin zu schwach. Bei Deadlifts spüre ich kaum Spannung im Rücken, Technik ist soweit in Ordnung, aber es könnte ruhig etwas mehr sein. Die KB war meine Alternative zur Langhantel. Hat jemand Tips?




Evtl den Deadlift ganz rauslassen und anstelle dessen Renegade Row (aber sauber ohne Hinternwackeln). 
Du hast mit dem Thruster und dem Squad schon was fuer die untere Muskelkette . Im Swing und der Row was fuer unteren Ruecken. 
Ich wuerde die Uebungen auch anders mischen sodass nicht die gleiche Muskelgruppe im naechsten Satz nochmal ran muss.

Um da die Spannung im Ruecken zu spueren brauchst du richtiges Gewicht. Ohne gute Technik ist schweres Gewicht im Hiit gefaehrlich fuer den Ruecken. 

Welche Satzzahlen hast du bei dem Hiit?

Ich wuerde kein leichteres Gewicht kaufen. Wenn du dranbleibst wirst du mit den KB recht schnell staerker. Dann steht die 10ner rum. Eher dann noch eine andere Uebung einbauen um wieder etwas Luft zu kriegen. Spiderman Plank oder Mountainclimer oder Underswitch etc.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (25. Februar 2020)

@rad_fan 
Ich würde mir noch eine zweite 16er kaufen. Damit kannst du dann einen Deadlift mit zwei Kugeln machen wenn dir eine 16er nicht reicht. Der One Legged Deadlift ist auch sehr zu empfehlen. Auch kannst du damit besser die Rows machen, Gorilla Row Renegade Row usw. 
Immer schön am Ball bleiben dann kommt die Power von ganz allein.

Stelle mal den Timer auf 20 Minuten.
Dann machst du jeweils 4 Cleans, 4 Push Press und 4 Squat. Dann wechselt du die Seite. Das wiederholst du dann solang bis die 20 Minuten vorbei sind.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (25. Februar 2020)

Hatte bisher immer je 60s und 10s Rest je Übung gemacht. Nach 15min war ich alle.

Heute dann 10 Wdh, 5 Satz und 60s Rest zwischen den Sätzen. 

Thruster 
Renegade Row li (eine Kugel, und andere Seite auf kleinem Hocker abgestützt)
Renegade Row re
Squats

Nach den 5 Sätzen nochmal 120s Rest und zum Abschluss 30 Swings. Das gab ordentlichen Pump.


----------



## mad raven (17. April 2020)

moinsen,
ich mir eine neue bell besorgen bin aber noch unsicher um wieviel ich das gewicht erhöhen sollte.
Aktuell habe ich eine 10kg hautpsächlich weil ich erst einmal die technik(en) ordentlich lernen wollte. Gewichtsmäßig komme ich bei keiner übung an die grenzen sondern wenn über die zeit/wiederholungsanzahl.
ich mache hauptsächlich swings (ein- und beid-händig) cleans, presses, snatchese bzw. kombinationen aus diesen. ausserdem turkish getup.

Bei hanteln kann ich die gewichtssteigerung einschätzen, bei kettlebells leider weniger. Mir geht es nicht darum unmengen an metal durch die luft zu bewegen, sondern ich möchte mit guter technik kraft  aufbauen und gesund bleiben.

vg, Mad


----------



## Ghoste (17. April 2020)

Kauf dir die nächst größere Wettkampfkettlebell und wenn das nicht reicht eine Größe höher.
So sind die Abstufungen auch sinnvoll in meinen Augen.
Also 12, 16, (20), 24, (28), 32


----------



## mad raven (18. April 2020)

@Ghoste thnx. werde wohl ne 12er nehmen. aber genau das "wenn es nicht reicht" ist mein problem. Ich habe keine lust mir heute eine und und 3 wochen die nächste zu bestellen


----------



## Ghoste (18. April 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> @Ghoste thnx. werde wohl ne 12er nehmen. aber genau das "wenn es nicht reicht" ist mein problem. Ich habe keine lust mir heute eine und und 3 wochen die nächste zu bestellen



Naja, warum nicht? 
Auch mit zwei unterschiedlichen Gewichten - oder gerade damit - kann man sehr schöne Übungen machen.
Nicht immer nur „monoton“, sag da nur Prinzip der Belastungsvariation ;-)


----------



## mad raven (19. April 2020)

grundsätlich richtig. aber im zweifel wäre ich mit den leichteren angefangen. Aber stimmt schon stören tuts sicher nicht.


----------



## Maerte (19. April 2020)

Hallo, 

gibt es hier Empfehlungen, wo man Kettlebells mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bestellen kann?
Würde mir gerne erstmal eine zulegen.
Danke und Gruß!

Maerte


----------



## mad raven (19. April 2020)

ich wollte bei decathlon bestellen. kann aber bis jetzt nur visuell beurteilen wie sie sind.


----------



## Ghoste (19. April 2020)

Maerte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es hier Empfehlungen, wo man Kettlebells mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bestellen kann?
> Würde mir gerne erstmal eine zulegen.
> ...





mad raven schrieb:


> ich wollte bei decathlon bestellen. kann aber bis jetzt nur visuell beurteilen wie sie sind.




Habe zwar nur die 12er und 16er, bin damit aber recht zufrieden:

https://www.simpleproducts.de/dumbb...328/competition-kettlebell-sqmize-ckb12-12-kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. April 2020)

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&ved=2ahUKEwi3jNPZmfXoAhVZTxUIHexsD5YQFjAAegQICBAC&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.gorillasports.de%2F&usg=AOvVaw0TLcRon-nBNty1Gtg_y_8t


----------



## Deleted 331894 (20. April 2020)

Ich wollt jetzt grad Dragondoor Kettlebells sagen, aber die sind immer noch ausverkauft.




mad raven schrieb:


> moinsen,
> ich mir eine neue bell besorgen bin aber noch unsicher um wieviel ich das gewicht erhöhen sollte.
> Aktuell habe ich eine 10kg hautpsächlich weil ich erst einmal die technik(en) ordentlich lernen wollte. Gewichtsmäßig komme ich bei keiner übung an die grenzen sondern wenn über die zeit/wiederholungsanzahl.
> ich mache hauptsächlich swings (ein- und beid-händig) cleans, presses, snatchese bzw. kombinationen aus diesen. ausserdem turkish getup.
> ...



Schaetze du bist maennlich und je nach deiner Gewichtsklasse gehts wie beschrieben bei 12kg - 16kg los. Das ist aber Minimum. Die 10kg evtl fuer Warmup (obwohl da stretchen oder animal movement besser ist).

Mein Training vom Samstag (Mit Partner I go - you go) :

Warmup

Dann einmal linker Arm und einmal rechter Arm (ein Durchgang)
5 x Swing
4 x Squad
3 x Press
2 x Snatch
1 x TGU

Davon 10 Durchgaenge. Wichtig ist dranbleiben! Gewicht so waehlen das du keine langen Pausen brauchst. Den Puls runterbringen waehrend der Trainingspartner arbeitet.

Ich hab die ersten 6 Durchgaenge mit 16kg die restlichen 4 mit 20kg gemacht.


----------



## Astaroth (4. Mai 2020)

Maerte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibt es hier Empfehlungen, wo man Kettlebells mit gutem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bestellen kann?
> Würde mir gerne erstmal eine zulegen.
> ...


Hier z.B.





						Kettlebell - Training und Ausbildung in Deutschland
					

Sie wollen Kettlebell kennenlernen? Bei uns finden Sie Trainer, Anleitungen zum Training für Ihre Fitness sowie einen Shop um Kettlebell günstig zu kaufen.




					kettlebell.eu
				



aber leider ist da auch fast alles ausverkauft.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Mai 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Hier z.B.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Momentan ist es schwer an anstaendige KB`s zu kommen da viele ihr Homegym aufruesten. 

Bei uns verdienen sich ein paar Gym`s ein Zubrot in dem sie Material ausleihen. Waehre evtl eine Uebergangsloesung fuer dich bevor du dir irgendein Billigzeugs holst an dem du keinen Spass hast.


Yesterday`s Classic : 15 - 5 - 3

15 Swings
5   Squads
3   Liegestuetz

20 Runden   24KG Kettlebell (ich hab die letzten 5 Runden 28Kg genommen, da wirds dann aber knackig)

Race against yourself. Also auf die Uhr schauen, wie lange brauch ich fuer eine Runde. Ungefaehr genau die Zeit zum ausruhen nehmen und ab in die naechste Runde.


----------



## Astaroth (5. Mai 2020)

@GAPHupf82 falls du mich meinst ich bin mit den Bell's gut versorgt. Dein Training sieht interessant aus. Hast du die Swings und die Squat's einhändig oder beidhändig gemacht?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Mai 2020)

@Astaroth nein, sorry. Die KB Empfehlung war fuer Maerte, weiss aber ned ob der noch sucht. 

Also ich mache das beidhaendig. Sind ja alles zusammen dann doch 300 Swings, 100 Squads und 60Liegestuetz .

Kann man aber bestimmt auch einseitig im Wechsel machen. Berichte mal wie das so ist wenn du dazu kommst!


----------



## connerthesaint (5. Mai 2020)

Moin Zusammen,

falls jemand anfängt oder Inspiration braucht:









						Schnell abnehmen | Bär v. Schilling
					

Abnehmen ohne Hungern und ohne viel Zeitaufwand: Als Abnehm-Experte seit 2009 helfe ich Dir, dauerhaft Deine Wunschfigur zu erreichen.




					www.baervonschilling.de
				



Guter Blog auf der Seite, Instagram und Youtube. Sehr bodenständiger Typ. Trainiere mittlerweile nach seinen Plänen.









						JOHANNES KWELLA – BUFF. STRONG. BAREFOOT.
					

JOHANNES KWELLA KETTLEBELL WELTMEISTER MIT KETTLEBELLS ZUR MAXIMALEN FITNESS & POWER IM ALLTAG Kettlebell Programme Ernährungsprogramme Mein Shop KETTLEBELL PROGRAMME ULTIMATEKETTLEBELLBUNDLE Du machst keine halben Sachen und möchtest aufs Ganze gehen? Dann hol dir gleich das volle Programm und...




					johanneskwella.de
				



Sehr gutes Buch, Instagram und Youtube. Bisschen ein Paradiesvogel, der leider auch ziemlich auf die Influencer Schiene aufgesprungen ist. Ist von Langhantel Training auf fast hauptsächlich KB gewechselt.

Mal nach Denis Vasilev kb sport googlen
TIER!! xfacher Weltmeiter, Instagram, Youtube. Ich denke Russe daher bissl kühl. Geht schon seeeehr in die Tiefe was den Sport, Technik etc angeht.

Was Kugeln angeht: Versuchen nur Competition Kettlebells zu kaufen. Bei unterschiedlichen Gewichten immer die gleiche Größe der Kugel.

#keinewerbungweilichvondenenkeingeldbekommedieseitenfürdeneinstiegindensportabersehrgutfinde


----------



## Astaroth (5. Mai 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> @Astaroth nein, sorry. Die KB Empfehlung war fuer Maerte, weiss aber ned ob der noch sucht.
> 
> Also ich mache das beidhaendig. Sind ja alles zusammen dann doch 300 Swings, 100 Squads und 60Liegestuetz .
> 
> Kann man aber bestimmt auch einseitig im Wechsel machen. Berichte mal wie das so ist wenn du dazu kommst!



Wenn ich so überlege habe ich gestern fast das gleiche gemacht.

5x25 Swings beidhändig (24Kg Bell) 4Sätze davon 
Bei den Wiederholungen 1-3 habe ich immer Liegestützen gemacht. 3-6-9
Pause zwischen den Wiederholungen 40sec.
Pause zwischen den Sätzen 150sec.
Insgesamt waren es dann 500 Swings und 72 Liegestützen.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (6. Mai 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wenn ich so überlege habe ich gestern fast das gleiche gemacht.
> 
> 5x25 Swings beidhändig (24Kg Bell) 4Sätze davon
> Bei den Wiederholungen 1-3 habe ich immer Liegestützen gemacht. 3-6-9
> ...




Das hoert sich knackig an    muss ich auch machen!
Beim letzten Satz ist man bestimmt ganz schoen am roecheln (also ich bestimmt) 


connerthesaint schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Danke fuer die links! Den Kwella kannte ich schon, der kennt sich aus,aber mittlerweile auch viel blabla und klickbait.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maerte (6. Mai 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> @Astaroth nein, sorry. Die KB Empfehlung war fuer Maerte, weiss aber ned ob der noch sucht.
> 
> Also ich mache das beidhaendig. Sind ja alles zusammen dann doch 300 Swings, 100 Squads und 60Liegestuetz .
> 
> Kann man aber bestimmt auch einseitig im Wechsel machen. Berichte mal wie das so ist wenn du dazu kommst!


Danke, ich habe mittlerweile eine Gorilla Sports und fange gerade an mich an die Übungen zu tasten. Macht auf jeden Fall Spaß!


----------



## Astaroth (6. Mai 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Das hoert sich knackig an    muss ich auch machen!
> Beim letzten Satz ist man bestimmt ganz schoen am roecheln (also ich bestimmt)
> 
> 
> ...



500 Swings sind echt nicht ohne. Am Ende musste ich Obacht geben das mir die Bell nicht aus den Händen fliegt. Für die Griff Kraft ist es aber ein ausgezeichnetes Training!

Den Kwella finde ich auch gut. Ohne jetzt Werbung für ihn zu machen. Ich habe mir seine 30Tage Kettlebell Challenge gekauft und die haut mächtig rein. Wenn man die konsequent durchzieht sieht man im Spiegel schon einen Unterschied zu vorher.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Mai 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Das hoert sich knackig an    muss ich auch machen!
> Beim letzten Satz ist man bestimmt ganz schoen am roecheln (also ich bestimmt)
> 
> 
> ...



Den Kwella kenne ich natürlich. Wer so wie ich seit über 10 Jahre eine Hassliebe zur Kugel pflegt stosst zwangsläufig auf ihn. Zur Zeit ist es aber so, dass ich echt Mühe habe mich zu motivieren. Egal ob jetzt mit der KB, aufs Ratt oder wenn das Gym offen hätte mit der Langhantel. 
Daher interssiert mich jetzt was du da geschrieben hast. Wie kann ich mir dieses 30 Tage Training vorstellen? 
Wird da einem einfach 30 Workouts vorgezeigt?


----------



## Astaroth (9. Mai 2020)

@Bergaufbremser meinst du mich?
Falls ja dann kann ich dir sagen das die 30Tage Challenge vom Kwella im Prinzip nur ein Workout Plan mit 30 verschiedenen Workout's ist.
Da ich weder in ein Gym oder in eine Crossfit Box gehe und einfach planlos mit der Bell trainiere dachte ich mir das die Challenge vom Kwella das passende für mich sei. Wie erwähnt haben sich sie 30€ für mich als Investition gelohnt. Da du schon 10 Jahre Erfahrung mit der Bell hast dann denke ich mir das du dir die Challenge schenken kannst.


----------



## Astaroth (11. Mai 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Yesterday`s Classic : 15 - 5 - 3
> 
> 15 Swings
> 5   Squads
> ...



Heute das Workout nach gemacht. Habe es  leicht abgeändert.

15 Swings
5 Deadlift
5 Liegestütz

Abwechselnd immer 28Kg und 32Kg.

Workout Zeit ca. 60sec.
Rest 45sec.

Da kommt man ganz schön ins Schwitzen


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. Mai 2020)

@Astaroth 

Gut Danke für die Info. Ich überlege es mir mit dem der Challange. Wie gesagt, ich habe Motivationsprobleme. Evtl. würde es mir helfen. 

Das zuletzt gepostete Workout hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (18. Mai 2020)

Heute war ein Heavy Workout an der Reihe. Heavy in dem Sinne das es ein Einarm Workout mit einer Bell war.

Arbeitsgewicht 28Kg
5 Swing L/R x4
5 Front Squat L/R x4
5 Clean L/R x4
5 Push Press L/R im Wechsel mit 5 Klimmzüge


----------



## Astaroth (27. Mai 2020)

Habe zwei neue Herausforderungen für mich entdeckt. Jeweils mit 600 Wiederholungen
Die erste lautet:
20Runden
5 Swings l/r
5 Snatch l/r
5 Goblet Squat
5 Liegestützen

Die zweite geht so:
100 Snatch
200 Clean Press
300 Swings einhändig oder beidhändig


----------



## Bergaufbremser (27. Mai 2020)

600 wdh ist schon ne Menge! Die 10K Swing Challange kennst du?


----------



## Astaroth (27. Mai 2020)

Ja die habe ich schon durchgezogen
Wird ein hartes Stück Arbeit die 600Whd.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (27. Mai 2020)

Saugut! Ich werd heut die 10 K Swing challenge starten. Mal schauen ob ichs hinkrieg.


----------



## Astaroth (27. Mai 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Saugut! Ich werd heut die 10 K Swing challenge starten. Mal schauen ob ichs hinkrieg.


Bestimmt kriegst du das hin!
Ich habe mit 20Kg gestartet konnte dann so ab Mitte auf 24Kg gehen und zum Ende hin habe ich am Ende noch immer ein paar Swings mit 28Kg gemacht.
Für die Griffkraft ist das eine tolle Übung. Da werden die Muskeln am Unterarm schön definiert.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (28. Mai 2020)

Jetzt werde ich auch wieder heiss auf die Kugel! Wenn ihr so weiterschreibt, muss ich effektiv wieder ran.


----------



## Astaroth (28. Mai 2020)

Hau rein @Bergaufbremser

Ich werd heute einen SnatchDay machen.

15sec Snatch Links 
15sec Pause
15sec Snatch Rechts
15sec Pause

Insgesamt sollen es 20Min werden. 10 Min Arbeit 10 Minuten Rest. 4 bis 5 Snatch pro Durchgang habe ich mir vorgenommen. Gewicht 20Kg Bell mal schauen ob das klappt.


----------



## Astaroth (28. Mai 2020)

Heute dann den Snatch Day durchgezogen. Habe die ganze Zeit mit der 20iger trainiert. Immer 4 Snatch pro Seite. Ein fünfter wäre locker möglich gewesen. Das nächste mal wird entweder eine 24iger Bell hergenommen oder 5 Snatch pro Seite gemacht.


----------



## Astaroth (31. Mai 2020)

Gestern den Snatch Day mit der 20iger Bell wiederholt. Da machte ich immer 5 Wiederholungen ging auch relativ easy von der Hand.

Heute gabe ich dann 

5 Swings L/R
5 Snatch L/R
5 Goblet Squat
5 Liegestützen 

5 Wiederholungen 4 Sätze.

Zwischen den Wiederholungen 40sec. Pause.
Zwischen den Sätzen 2Min40sec. Pause. Gewicht der Bell 20Kg. Insgesamt habe ich 52Min gebraucht. Komischerweise habe ich links mehr Kraft in den Händen obwohl ich eigentlich Rechtshänder bin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (7. Juni 2020)

Nach einer Woche Pause (Nachtschicht) gab es heute wieder ein kurzes knackiges Workout.

5x Jumpsquat 24Kg
5x Powerswing 32Kg
5x Windmill L/R 24Kg
Max One Arm Row L/R 32Kg
5 Biceps Curl 24Kg

Das ganze in 5 Sätzen mit einer Rest Pause zwischen den Sätzen mit 2 Minuten


----------



## Astaroth (10. Juni 2020)

Da es bei uns ununterbrochen regnet gab es heute dieses Workout.

5x Swing L/R 
4x Thruster L/R
3x Snatch L/R

Das ganze als EMOM 20. Als Gewicht verwendete ich abwechselnd eine 24Kg Bell und eine 20Kg Bell. Ab Runde/Minute 14 musste ich bei der 20iger Bell bleiben.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (7. Juli 2020)

Das sieht alles sehr gut aus


----------



## Astaroth (8. Juli 2020)

@GAPHupf82 die Swing Challenge schon begonnen?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. Juli 2020)

Sonntag: 

100 (Einhand-)Swings mit der 24er
Kreuzheben mit der 32,20,16. Die 32er in der einen und die andern beiden in der anderen Hand. 
Vorgebeugtes Rudern mit der 24er
Überkopfdrücken mit der 20er
High Pulls mit der 24er

Dienstag
100 (Einhand-)Swings mit der 32er
Überkopfdrücken mit der 24er
High Pulls mit der 32er
Pendaly Rows mit der 32er

Wenn ich heute die Zeit&Motivation finde möchte ich 200 Swings mit der 32er durchziehen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (10. Juli 2020)

Freitag wurde nix mit training. Dafür heute morgen. 

Einarmswings: 100x24kg 
Einarm und normale Swings: 100x32kg
Überkopfdrücken: 3x8x24kg
Pedaly Row: 3x8x32kg
High pulls:2x8x32kg


----------



## Deleted 331894 (13. Juli 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @GAPHupf82 die Swing Challenge schon begonnen?




Ja, begonnen und leider nur zu 50% geschafft. Mit Arbeit, Bergsteigen und Radln war es zumindest fuer mich momentan too much das auch noch unterzubringen. 

Ich werds im Herbst nochmal anreisen wenn mehr Schmuddelwetter ist und ich mich mehr drauf konzentrieren kann.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (22. Juli 2020)

Gorilla Row 
24/28kg immer mal Links die 24er dann rechts.
Start mit 10 Widerholungen dann 9,8,7,6.....1
Das ganze im Wechsel mit Goblet-Squats mit der 28kg. Auch hier 10,9,8,7,6.....1

Überkopfdrücken 
24kg 3x5

Planke 3x?sec


----------



## Bergaufbremser (26. Juli 2020)

Gorilla Row 
28/32kg die Gewichte immer im Wechsel.
Start mit 10 Widerholungen dann 9,8,7,6.....1

Überkopfdrücken 
24kg 
Start mit 10 Widerholungen dann 9,8,7,6.....1

Farmers Walk
28/32kg 
3x48m 

Bizeps Curls mit einer 24kg Kettlebell. 
3x12


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (26. Juli 2020)

@Bergaufbremser anscheinend hast du deine Motivation wieder gefunden


----------



## Bergaufbremser (26. Juli 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @Bergaufbremser anscheinend hast du deine Motivation wieder gefunden


Sagen wir mal die Waage hat mir zu verstehen gegeben das es so nicht weiter gehen kann.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. Juli 2020)

Mit den Gewichten müsstest aber auch Muskelmasse sprich Gewicht aufbauen!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (27. Juli 2020)

Da dürfte nicht sehr viel dazu kommen. Ich habe schon früher mit diesen Gewichten trainiert. Die Muskeln sind auch noch da. Nur die Ausdauer nicht. Nebst dem ellenden Speck der weg muss.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. August 2020)

Die letzten Tage mal mehr mal weniger was gemacht. 

Einmal 100 Swings mit der 32kg aufgeteilt in 5x20

Einmal bischen Überkopfdrücken, rudern und Kniebeuge. 

Gestern hatte ich Zeit und auch die Verfassung für ein richtiges Training. 

Push Press im Wechsel mit Gorilla Row. 
Pushpress: 
32kg x 10,9,8 dann auf die 28kg gewechselt da ich links nur 7 anstelle der 8 Wdh geschaft habe. 
28kg x 7,6,5..1 

Rows wie immer start mit 12 Wdh runter auf 1. immer einmal die 32kg dann 28kg im Wechsel. 

Liegestütze 2x10 
Oberkörper Seitenheben 32kg 2x10 
Kreuzheben 60kg (32+28kg) 2x10 

Mal sehen, wenn ich heute mag werde ich noch Swings machen. Radeln ist nicht wegen eines Knieproblems.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. August 2020)

Push Press:
32kg x 8/5/5

Kreuzheben, einseitig:
31kg x 10/10/10
Diese Übung hatte ich bisher nicht auf dem Schirm. Also die einseite Version. Gefällt mir aber sehr da sie eine zusätzliche Stabi-Komponete beinhaltet. 

Goblet Squat: 
32kg x 10/10/10

Oberkörper Seitenheben:
32kg x 10/10/10

Liegestütze, eng
10/10/10

Rudern: 
32kg x 10/10/10

Curls:
32kg x 10/10/10

Das ganze habe ich runden basiert abgearbeitet. Pausen dazwischen sehr kurz. Pro Runde habe ich etwa 8-9min gebraucht. So hat das ganze auch ordentlich die Pumpe angeregt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (6. August 2020)

Gestern: 

Push Press:
32kg x 8/5

Kreuzheben, einseitig:
31kg x 12/12

Goblet Squat: 
32kg x 12/12

Liegestütze, eng
12/12

Rudern: 
32kg x 12/12

Heute: 

Swings 
32kg x 30/30/20/20
24kg x 30/30/20/20

Heute einem Freund eine 32kg und eine 28kg Dragon Door Kettlebell abgekauft. 
Ich hätte gerne noch die 24er gekauft, aber die benützt er selber. 
Na ja ist zumindest ein Anfang zu einem "kompletten" zweiten Satz.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (12. August 2020)

@Beraufbremser sehr cool 

Ich werd die nächsten Tage mal das hier testen, soll auch n Knaller sein:

Perform 100 Thruster

Jedesmal wenn du die Kugel abstellen musst:

5 Klimmzüge
10 Push ups
15 Air squads

Männer um die 40 kg    Damen um die 20kg

Ich glaub das des irgendwann richtig fies wird


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. August 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> @Beraufbremser sehr cool
> 
> Ich werd die nächsten Tage mal das hier testen, soll auch n Knaller sein:
> 
> ...



Du meinst so nach der 5 Wiederholung.  Zumindest bei mir.

Die letzten Tage immer in etwa das selbe Training absolviert. Auch wenn ich etwas mehr Kniebeuge gemacht habe. Wenn möglich mache ich immer an einem Tag was statisches und dann beim nächsten Training eine Ladung Swings. 

Montag habe ich 

Swings 100x 32kg (35,35,20,10)
Swings 100x 24kg (30,30,20,20)
Swings 40x 16kg => War viel zu leicht daher auf Snatch gewechselt
Snatch 60x16kg (40,20) 

Das Training zeigt so langsam Wirkung. Meine Kondition ist spührbar besser geworden wie ich bei Arbeiten im Garten festgestellt habe. 

Daher werde ich mal weiter so verfahren. Bei den Swing-Einheiten versuche ich mich nun zu steigern in der Wiederholungsanzahl.


----------



## Astaroth (12. August 2020)

@GAPHupf82 viel Spaß beim Thruster. Mit 40Kg meinst du 2x20Kg, oder?

@Bergaufbremser Respekt wie du dich ins Zeug legst. Weiter so!


----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. August 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @GAPHupf82 viel Spaß beim Thruster. Mit 40Kg meinst du 2x20Kg, oder?
> 
> @Bergaufbremser Respekt wie du dich ins Zeug legst. Weiter so!



Danke  ist bitter nötig. So schlecht wie ich beisammen war. Das hatte schon Auswirkungen auf die Psyche.

Habe gerade eben noch eine zweite 24er bestellt. Natürlich eine Dragon Door. Kein Schnäppchen aber auch nicht mehr wirklich teurer wie die Konkurenz. Mal abgesehen davon das meine alten alle wie neu aussehen auch wenn ich die wirklich rege genutzt habe die letzten 10 Jahre. 

Wenn sie eintrifft muss ich mich mal an die Thruster-Geschichte wagen. Auch wenn ich die 100 Wdh nicht voll bekommen werde.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (15. August 2020)

Donnerstag: 
Swings mit der 24kg 
4x 10
4x 15
4x 25
4x 50 

Zwischen den Sätzen Strict Press jewils 5wdh pro Seite. Teilweiseauch Thrusters.
Ziel war es die 500 voll zu bekommen, aber meine Unterarme waren einfach nur noch dicht. 

Freitag: 
Thrusters mit der 20kg & 16kg. Wie viele weiss ich gad nicht mehr. 

Windmil: 
20kg 3x10

Snatch:
24kg 3x10


----------



## Astaroth (15. August 2020)

Wem der Thruster nicht reicht der soll sich mal am Man Maker versuchen, da kommen 100Reps auch ganz gut. Die Übung kennt ihr aber alle bestimmt
Ich persönlich muss seit einigen Wochen mit der Kugel kürzer treten. Der Grund dafür ist das ich lt. Diagnose vom Hausarzt einen Tennisarm habeweil ich es aber nicht ganz lassen kann mache ich trotzdem mit einem leichten Gewicht statische Übungen die schmerzfrei ausgeführt werden können.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. August 2020)

Ich bekomme die 500 Swings nicht hin. Montag hane ich blos 300 geschaft in ca 25min mit 4x5x24kg Überkopfdrücken. 

Gestern aber easy 100 Snatch gemacht mit der 24kg. Dazu noch etwas Kniebeuge mit zwei 24kg und etwas Rudern auch mit den 24kg.

Heute Ruhetag. Morgen versuche ich mich nochmals an den Swings.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. August 2020)

500 ist schön Heavy mit Zwischenübungen wie Liegestütze usw....?


----------



## Astaroth (20. August 2020)

@Bergaufbremser als ich die 10000 Swing Challenge gemacht habe, habe ich mit der 20iger Bell begonnen. Für mein Ego war das zwar nicht das beste aber für die Challenge war es das richtige. Nach ein paar Tagen habe ich dann versucht die 24iger Bell mit einzubauen. Das klappte dann immer besser umso länger die Challenge dauerte. Kurz nach Halbzeit der Challenge packte ich dann die 500 Swings auch mit der 24iger Bell. Dann am Ende der Challenge nahm ich für die letzten 100 Swings immer die 28iger Bell. War eine gute Steigerung wie ich finde. Ob ich es momentan mit der 24iger schaffen würde (meinen Tennisarm ausser acht gelassen) ich denke nicht.
Bei der Challenge habe ich 4x25 Swings mit einer Rep Pause von 45sec. begonnen. Wenn dann der Satz vorbei war habe gönnte ich mir 2Minuten und 45Sekunden Pause. Je länger dann die Challenge dauerte desto kürzer wurden dann die Pausen.

Weiter vorne in diesem Thread habe ich auch ein paar Worte zu meiner Challenge verloren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (20. August 2020)

@Astaroth 

Ich mache ja nicht direkt die 10'000 Swings challenge. Dafür ist bei mir nicht die richtige Zeit mit einem knapp 4 Wochen alten Baby zuhause. Sonst hätte ich vermutlich auch zur 20er gegriffen. Ich orintiere mich aber etwas an dem Programm. Zur Zeit versuche ich mehrere kurze und intensive trainings zu machen. Denn lange Einheiten gehen einfach nicht.


----------



## Astaroth (20. August 2020)

Die lieben Kinder... Davon kann ich zwei Lieder singen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (21. August 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Die lieben Kinder... Davon kann ich zwei Lieder singen.


  dann weist du ja von wasich rede.

Gestern die 500 voll bekommen. Aber ohne Zwischenübungen und ich habe das Schema angepasst. 

24kg x 50, 25, 15, 10
24kg x 50, 25, 15, 10
24kg x 35, 15, 20, 20, 10
24kg x 30, 20, 20, 20, 10
24kg x 30, 20, 20, 20, 10

Es waren zwei Faktoren. 1. die Psyche. Die schiere Zahl macht einem bzw. mich schon mürbe. 2. Die Unterarme welche einfach nicht mehr mitziehen wenn ich 50stk machen muss.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (21. August 2020)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Du meinst so nach der 5 Wiederholung.  Zumindest bei mir.
> 
> Die letzten Tage immer in etwa das selbe Training absolviert. Auch wenn ich etwas mehr Kniebeuge gemacht habe. Wenn möglich mache ich immer an einem Tag was statisches und dann beim nächsten Training eine Ladung Swings.
> 
> ...




Sooo, 60 Thruster habe ich mit den 40kg geschafft dann ging nix mehr. 
Gesamt habe ich ca 40 Pull ups 80 Liegestuetz und gefühlte 150 Air squats gemacht.
Das sah zum Schluss nicht mehr schön aus. Eher wien Sack nasser Reis.

Ich bau die Thruster jetzt in meine Trainings ein, anscheinend habe ich da Defizite. Sehr gleichmässig sehen die nicht aus.

Dann war Schicht im Schacht. Machbar isses, aber da fehlt mir noch der Schmalz fuer die Thruster mit 2x20kg Bells.

Wenn man an einem Training dranbleibt finde ich es auch immer interessant wie schnell der Körper sich anpasst. 

@Bergaufbremser  respekt des sind ne ganze Menge Swings. Da wird die Technik auch nochmal um einiges besser


----------



## Bergaufbremser (21. August 2020)

@GAPHupf82 

60x40kg ist heftig! Respekt! Eine zweite 20er als auch 16er sind bei mir in Planung damit ich mich im Winter auch daran versuchen kann. Ziel ist jetzt bei den 500 Swings zu bleiben. Die fordern mich genug.


----------



## Astaroth (21. August 2020)

Bei den Swings aufpassen das es keinen Tennisarm gibt


----------



## Bergaufbremser (22. August 2020)

Heute gleich das etwas kühlere Wetter genutzt. 

24kg KB Swings

50,25,25
45,25,30
50,50
25,45,30
30,20,25,25

Total 500 Swings in 31:18min   Klar ohne Zwischenübungen aber immerhin durchgezogen in anständigem Tempo.

Ich muss sagen, das posten hier ist sehr motivierend


----------



## Bergaufbremser (27. August 2020)

Bin nicht zum Training gekommen. Nur gestern kurz 15min ein bischen den Slingshot welcher der Kwella auf YT gezeigt hat ausprobiert. Erst mit der 12kg und später mit der 20kg. 
Macht Spass die Übung. Ist aber was für drausen. Mir ist sie einmal schier weggeflutscht.


----------



## Astaroth (27. August 2020)

Das YT Video vom Kwella habe ich auch gesehen und mich juckt es gewaltig in den Fingern.
Mein Tennisarm ist laut meinem Physio eine Schleimbeutelentzündung. Da geht momentan gar nix mit der Bell... Schonen ist angesagt wobei wir morgen Pflastersteine verlegen sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (28. August 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Das YT Video vom Kwella habe ich auch gesehen und mich juckt es gewaltig in den Fingern.
> Mein Tennisarm ist laut meinem Physio eine Schleimbeutelentzündung. Da geht momentan gar nix mit der Bell... Schonen ist angesagt wobei wir morgen Pflastersteine verlegen sollen


Och scheisse! Ich wünsche gute Besserung.
Der Slingshot macht mächtig Spass. Muss ihn aber auf der Wiese im Garten durchführen. Sonst gibts am Ende noch Landschaden  


Gestern noch Überkopfdrücke, Kniebeugen, Liegestütze, Rudern und Slingshot mit der 24er bzw zwei 24er gemacht. Nur kurz alles in allem 25-30min.

Jetzt gerade 120 Snatch in 5min mit der 24er. Den RKC Snatch-Test bestehe ich also noch. Den SSST bestehe ich zur Zeit nicht mehr. Bei 170 Wiederhohlungen habe ich aufgehört da ich an der Linken Hand erste Blasen bekommen habe. Aber auch so in 10min hätte ich die 200 nicht voll bekommen.

Danach noch Windmill 3x5 Wiederholungen mit der 24kg. Das reicht für heute.


----------



## mad raven (28. August 2020)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Bei 170 Wiederhohlungen habe ich aufgehört da ich an der Linken Hand erste Blasen bekommen habe.


ist bei mir irgendwie ein grundlegendes problem


----------



## Bergaufbremser (28. August 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> ist bei mir irgendwie ein grundlegendes problem


Ich trainiere seit über 10 Jahren mit der Kugel. Mal mehr mal weniger. Ich hatte selbst als ich richtig viel mit der Kugel trainierte immer mal wieder Blasen. Es gibt aber Pflegetips im Netz. Ob die funktionieren weiss nicht. Ich habe meist sehr viel mit Tape gearbeitet.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. August 2020)

Gestern Ruhetag, heute wollte ich mal sehen wie viele male ich die 32er Snatchen kann.

Snatch 
32kg 10/10 danach platze die Schwiele auf der Linken Handfläche. Viel mehr wäre aber auch so nicht gegangen. Das Teil ist schon brutal.

Windmill
32kg 3/3, 3/3, 3/3

Gobelt Squat
32kg 10/10/10

Liegestütze
10/10/10

Push Presh 
32kg 5/5, 5/5, 5/5

Rudern 
32kg 5/5


----------



## Deleted 331894 (31. August 2020)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Gestern Ruhetag, heute wollte ich mal sehen wie viele male ich die 32er Snatchen kann.
> 
> Snatch
> 32kg 10/10 danach platze die Schwiele auf der Linken Handfläche. Viel mehr wäre aber auch so nicht gegangen. Das Teil ist schon brutal.
> ...





Die 32iger ist nochmal ein anderes Kaliber . Bei meinem ersten Snatch mit der dachte ich "Whoa Leck" aber dann gings. Die 24iger ist mit der richtigen Technik und ab einem bestimmten Eigengewicht dann nicht mehr so schlimm. Ausser man erweiter sie zum Wikingsalut.

Fuer die Windmill hast du meinen echten Respekt, die bekomme ich irgendwie ned richig hin. Da fehlt mir die Flexibilitaet.

Ich hab mir dein Training aufgeschrieben. Das Probier ich in den naechsten Tagen!


Da ich am Samstag hoffentlich einen KBSwing Halbmarathon mitmache  (24kg  2109Swings) hab ich gestern nochmal FullBody gemacht:


Spider Plank
10 / 10 /10

Pull ups
8 / 8 / 8

Push ups
15/15/15

Thruster einsteitig 24kg
8 / 8 / 8

Swings
30 / 40 / 30

Russian Twist
20 / 20 / 20

Kb Curl 16Kg
8 / 8 / 8


Wie waermt ihr euch eigentlich auf?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (31. August 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Die 32iger ist nochmal ein anderes Kaliber . Bei meinem ersten Snatch mit der dachte ich "Whoa Leck" aber dann gings. Die 24iger ist mit der richtigen Technik und ab einem bestimmten Eigengewicht dann nicht mehr so schlimm. Ausser man erweiter sie zum Wikingsalut.
> 
> Fuer die Windmill hast du meinen echten Respekt, die bekomme ich irgendwie ned richig hin. Da fehlt mir die Flexibilitaet.
> 
> ...



Was ist ein Wikingsalut? 

24kgx2109 ??? ist das dein Ernst? 

Die Windmill machte mir anfangs auch Mühe. Irgendwann gings und heute vergesse ich sie immer im Training durchzuführen. Dabei wäre es eine gute Übung. 
Die 32er habe ich in der Vergangenheit auch schon für Snatch's hergenommen. Aber immer nur für wenige Wiederholungen. 

Aufwärmen tu ich nicht. Pavel sagt es das sei unnötig. ?

Heute 
10min Snatch mit der 24er. => 130stk 
Danach 
10min Swings mit der 32er => 135stk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (1. September 2020)

Beim Aufwärmen halte ich mich grob an das hier.






Die Schleimbeutelentzündung an meinem Ellbogen wird auch immer besser  ich denke Ende der Woche kann ich dann wieder mit der Bell arbeiten. Leider habe ich mir letzte Woche eine Faustgroße Verbrennung (1 oder 2 Grades die Ärzte sind sich nicht einig) am linken Oberschenkel zugezogen. Ich hoffe das mich das dann am Training nicht behindert.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. September 2020)

Wie zieht man sich eine solche Verbrennung zu?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (1. September 2020)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Wie zieht man sich eine solche Verbrennung zu?



Wollte ich auch Fragen . Die Katze auf dem Bein gehabt und die hat vorher heimlich Chilli con Carne gefuttert? _Firestartercat_



Der Swing Marathon findet in einem Fitnessstudio statt die sich auf funktionelles Training spezialisiert haben. Ist wohl ne spontane Idee gewesen und wird ein Gruppen / Grill / Bierchen / Sport event. Mal sehen wie ernst das ganze wird. Kommt auf die Leute an die auftauchen .

Wenn Pavel was sagt das stimmt es.  

Wikingsalute ist ein Snatch mit einem Ausfallschritt (Knie zum Boden nach hinten) und ausgestrecktem Arm wiederaufstehen. 

Anfangs :  Snatch / Stop / Ausfallschritt / Stop / Aufstehen / Stop / Seitenwechsel / Snatch / etc.

Spaeter gings dann bei mir in einer fluessigen Bewegung mit fliegendem Seiten wechsel. 







Wenn man den in einen flow einbaut wird knackig. Ich muss mal schauen ob ich den Vikingflow noch irgendwo finde.


----------



## Astaroth (1. September 2020)

Heißer Auspuff


----------



## Astaroth (1. September 2020)

Push Up to L Sit 4x10-12 Rest 60sec
Dual Bent Over Row 4x10-12 Rest 60sec
Dual Deadlift 4x10-12 Rest 60sec
Kettlebell Dip 3x20 Rest 60sec
Reverse Blank March 3x20 Rest 60sec


----------



## Bergaufbremser (1. September 2020)

@GAPHupf82 

Das mit dem Aufwärmen ist so eine Sache. Ich mache es einfach nicht. Die Aussage von Pavel ist, dass ein Soldat sich auch nicht aufwärmen könne wenn es losgeht. 
Das ist so sicher richtig, nur muss das ja nicht heissen, dass man sich vor dem Training nicht aufwäremen soll. 
Meine Sportverletzungen hatte ich immer im warem Zustand und meist auch in Trainings wo ich mich aufgewärmt habe. Daher bin ich da sehr nachlässig geworden.


Vikingsalut ist schaut spassig aus! Bist du das im Video? 
Solch ein Anlass hört sich spassig an. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. September 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heißer Auspuff


Aufwärmen geht doch auch anders oder...


----------



## Deleted 331894 (2. September 2020)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Gestern Ruhetag, heute wollte ich mal sehen wie viele male ich die 32er Snatchen kann.
> 
> Snatch
> 32kg 10/10 danach platze die Schwiele auf der Linken Handfläche. Viel mehr wäre aber auch so nicht gegangen. Das Teil ist schon brutal.
> ...





Ja aufwaermen is immer sonne Sache. Ich verbinde das immer mit dem verhassten Dehnen vor dem Training. Weil wenn ich fertig bin hab ich keinen Bock mehr auf dehnen oder so. Eher roechelnd rumliegen ?

Das in dem Video bin nicht ich.



Gestern mal durchgeknobelt dein Training, ist super, aber mir fehlt da noch die Power in der Schulter.

Snatch 32kg
10 / 10  drei Saetze  

Push up               (Windmill mit 32kg trau ich mir allein mit meiner kaputten Schulter ned zu)
15 drei Saetze

Goblet Squat
10 drei Saetze

Push Press
32kg 5/5  , 24kg 5/5, 24kg 5/5              (da is mit der Saft ausgegangen )

Rudern 32kg
20/20 15/15 15/15

Lunch Walk 20m
24kg 28kg 28kg


War ein gutes Training! Aber heut brauch ich nen Ruhetag ?


----------



## Bergaufbremser (2. September 2020)

@GAPHupf82
 Schön das es gefetzt hat. Ich war danach auch völlig platt.

Gerade vorhin als Unterbrechung im Homeoffice

Viking Salute
24kg  5/5, 5/5, 5/4
Meine Fresse ist das hart! Meine Pumpe war innert Sekunden von 0 auf 100. Ich werde wohl daran arbeiten müssen. Getreu dem Motto arbeite an deinen Schwächen um stärker zu werden. Muss aber runter auf 20kg. Habe ein "Stabiproblem" beim Strict-Press in der unteren Position.

Windmill
32kg 5/5, 5/5, 4/5
Mal wieder der puure Hass mit der 32er.


Gorilla Row im Wechsel mit Liegestützen
32kg 8/8, 8/8, 8/8

Liegestützen
8, 8, 8

Thruster mit einer 16kg und einer 20kg nach jeweils 5wdh Seitentausch der Kettlebell
16kg/20kg 5,5,5,5

Auch hier wie bei den Viking Salutes. Pumpe am Anschlag. Werde wohl oder übel eine zweite 20er oder 16er zulegen müssen und mich reinhängen.

Dauer des Trainings 45min.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. September 2020)

Meine Trainings welche ich mir vorgenommen habe, vielen teilweise ins Wasser.
Aber immerhin zweimal habe ich mir die Kugel gegeben.

Samstag 5. Sept.

Wiking Salut, 20Kg
L: 6/5/5
R: 6/5/5

Snatch 32kg
L: 5/5/5
R: 5/5/5

Rudern 48Kg (32+16) => Wie eine LH Pendlay Row. Also Start immer vom Boden und mit hilfe der Beine etwas Schwung in die Sache bringen.
L: 3/3/5
R: 3/3/5

Überkopfdrucken 20kg
L: 8/8/8
R: 8/8/8

Rudern 20kg
L: 10/10/10
R: 10/10/10


Dienstag 8. Sept.

Wiking Salut, 20Kg
L: 5/5/5/5/5
R: 5/5/5/5/5

Rudern 48Kg (32+16) => Wie eine LH Pendlay Row.
L: 5/5/4
R: 5/5/4

Clean & Press => Jeweils nach einer Wdh Seitenwechsel, *= Push Press
32kg
L: 1/1/1/1*/1*
R: 1/1/1/1*/1*

24kg
L: 1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1
R: 1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1/1

Snatch 32kg
L: 5
R:5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (9. September 2020)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Meine Trainings welche ich mir vorgenommen habe, vielen teilweise ins Wasser.
> Aber immerhin zweimal habe ich mir die Kugel gegeben.
> 
> Samstag 5. Sept.
> ...




Super Training, Viking Salute laeuft anscheinend auch bei dir . Die Snatch zum Schluss waren nochmal ein "Schmankerl" oder?



Ich hab mir letzten Freitag eine 2000hm+ Alpintour am Wetterstein gegeben und am naechsten Tag den Swing Marathon. 

2109KB Swings in etwas ueber 2 Stunden. Total stupide, aber wenn man andere Leute dabei hat fuehlt man sich nicht ganz so bloed. 

Was is aber sagen muss: Ich hab richtig gut geschwitzt und die letzten Tage einen angenehmen Muskelkater ueberall gehabt


----------



## Bergaufbremser (9. September 2020)

@GAPHupf82 

Ja Schmankerl triffts ganz gut  
Mein Problem mit der 32er ist immer, dass ich das Gefühl habe, dass sie mir wegrutschen könnte beim ablassen und Schwung hohlen. Muss mal mein Magnesium aus dem Keller kramen. Lieber eine Sauerei als ein kaputter Boden auf der Terrasse. 

Der Viking Salute ist eine Hassübung. Daher auch gleich zu Beginn im Training. Mir saugt das so übel an der Pumpe, dass die Kraft fehlt beim Press. Da muss ich mich dann immer zusammenreissen und ganz bewusst alle Muskeln anspannen und die Kugel ganz fest greifen. So wie Pavel das betont. Ziel ist es auf 5x10 zu kommen. Dann kann ich denke ich von der 20er auf die 24er steigern. 

2000hm ist natürlich auch ordentlich. Auf wie viele Km? 
Vor einigen Jahren musste ich eine Hochtour im Wallis abbrechen. Bin dann ins Prätigau und von der Schesaplanahütte (SAC) 1909 m.ü.M. via Schesaplana 2965 m.ü.M. - Gamsluggen 2374 m.ü.M. - Golrosa 2124 m.ü.M. - Carschinahütte 2220 m.ü.M. (SAC)

Bei Interesse: Hier kann man die Einzelnen Orte suchen.
Das sind ca. 18km und 1600m Hoch und ebensoviele wieder rutner. Das ganze bei 36°  Nach rund 8 Stunden reine Marschzeit waren wir am Ziel. Das war eine der schönsten und zugleich härtesten Touren die ich je gemacht habe.

Swings nicht Snatch? Aber egal 2109 KB Swings sind einfach nur abartig! Alleine schon die Psyche muss da mitspielen. Gratuliere!


----------



## Deleted 331894 (11. September 2020)

@Bergaufbremser

Ja waren Swings. Ich glaub bei der gleichen Anzahl Snatches waeren mir irgendwan wie bei nem Lego Maennchen einfach die Arme mitweggeflogen . 

Die Bergtour war von der  kleinen Wettersteinspitze auf die grosse und via Rotplattenspitze wieder runter in die Leutasch. Meine beiden Begleiterinnen haben dann ein Auto angehalten. Der Fahrer war ziemlich entaeuscht das ich eingestiegen bin und keins von den Maedls um unser Auto zu holen. War aber auch sauheiss an dem Tag.



Ja beim Viking wirds zaeh. Ich hab da Anfangs richtig gemerkt wo die Unterschiede zwischen linker und rechter Koerperstabilitaet sind und das es bei mir an den Oberschenkeln fehlt.

Deine Training hab ich mir abgespickt _Hust_ ich werde demnaechst auch mal wieder ein paar reinschreiben.
Vielen Dank fuer den Trainingsanstoss aufjedenfall 



@Astaroth
Was macht dein Tennisarm? Gehts mit dem Training schon aufwaerts?


----------



## Astaroth (11. September 2020)

@GAPHupf82 Danke der Nachfrage.
Anfangs dieser Woche dachte ich das es mit dem Tennisarm bald vorbei ist und ich mit der Bell wieder trainieren kann. Vor lauter Übermut habe ich dann am Montag 20 Liegestützen gemacht was auch schmerzlos ging. Am Dienstag ging es mir mit dem Arm auch relativ gut und dann kam der Mittwoch. Als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam, kam ein Nachbar vorbei und der fragte mich ob ich ihm helfen würde einen Schrank aus seinem Haus zu tragen. Dumm und nett wie ich war sagte ich natürlich ja. Am Donnerstag bekam ich dann die Quittung für meine angebotene Hilfe. Der Arm schmerzte so sehr wie noch nie. Tapfer ging ich zur Arbeit und nach der Arbeit zu einem Arzt für Sportmedizin. Der Untersuchte mich dann mit der Diagnose Tennisarm. Infolgedessen bekam ich vom Ihm dann eine Spange für den Unterarm was mir der Hausarzt auch schon angeboten hat ich aber zu stolz war und es ausgeschlagen habe. Die hatte ich nun seit gestern am Arm und heute nach der Arbeit nahm ich sie dann ab. Die Schmerzen im Vergleich zu gestern sind schon um einiges erträglicher geworden. Ich hoffe das geht so weiter...
Wenn die Schmerzen in 6-8 Wochen nicht weg sind dann meinte der Doc das dann nur noch eine OP helfen kann bevor es chronisch wird. Das möchte ich aber unbedingt vermeiden dass das ganze chronisch wird. Also heißt das für leider noch kein Training mit der Bell.


----------



## Astaroth (12. September 2020)

1/1 Turkish Get Up
10/10 Thruster
15/15 Snatch
25/25 Clean & Jerk
50 Goblet Squat
25/25 Clean & Jerk
15/15 Snatch
10/10 Thruster
1/1 Turkish Get Up

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Bergaufbremser (12. September 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> @Bergaufbremser
> 
> Ja waren Swings. Ich glaub bei der gleichen Anzahl Snatches waeren mir irgendwan wie bei nem Lego Maennchen einfach die Arme mitweggeflogen .
> 
> ...



Deine Tour muss ich mal nachsuchen im Internet. Sind das Ösi-Gipfel? 

Meine Trainings folgen keinem System. Die sind daher unter Umständen nicht viel wert. 



Astaroth schrieb:


> @GAPHupf82 Danke der Nachfrage.
> Anfangs dieser Woche dachte ich das es mit dem Tennisarm bald vorbei ist und ich mit der Bell wieder trainieren kann. Vor lauter Übermut habe ich dann am Montag 20 Liegestützen gemacht was auch schmerzlos ging. Am Dienstag ging es mir mit dem Arm auch relativ gut und dann kam der Mittwoch. Als ich von der Arbeit nach Hause kam, kam ein Nachbar vorbei und der fragte mich ob ich ihm helfen würde einen Schrank aus seinem Haus zu tragen. Dumm und nett wie ich war sagte ich natürlich ja. Am Donnerstag bekam ich dann die Quittung für meine angebotene Hilfe. Der Arm schmerzte so sehr wie noch nie. Tapfer ging ich zur Arbeit und nach der Arbeit zu einem Arzt für Sportmedizin. Der Untersuchte mich dann mit der Diagnose Tennisarm. Infolgedessen bekam ich vom Ihm dann eine Spange für den Unterarm was mir der Hausarzt auch schon angeboten hat ich aber zu stolz war und es ausgeschlagen habe. Die hatte ich nun seit gestern am Arm und heute nach der Arbeit nahm ich sie dann ab. Die Schmerzen im Vergleich zu gestern sind schon um einiges erträglicher geworden. Ich hoffe das geht so weiter...
> Wenn die Schmerzen in 6-8 Wochen nicht weg sind dann meinte der Doc das dann nur noch eine OP helfen kann bevor es chronisch wird. Das möchte ich aber unbedingt vermeiden dass das ganze chronisch wird. Also heißt das für leider noch kein Training mit der Bell.



Ich kenne das Problem mit dem trainieren wollen bei Verletzungen. Der Schuss ging meistens nach hinten los. Halte dir Sorge! Gute Besserung 




Astaroth schrieb:


> 1/1 Turkish Get Up
> 10/10 Thruster
> 15/15 Snatch
> 25/25 Clean & Jerk
> ...



Autsch! 

Ich poste meine Trainings morgen. Aber meine Rechte Hand schaut übel aus. Mir hats ein Stück Hornhaut abgerissen. Daher ist erstmals nix mit Snatch und co.


----------



## Astaroth (12. September 2020)

@Bergaufbremser auch wenn es mir schwer fällt diese sch..ß Verletzung muss ich zu 100% auskurieren. 
Der Arm schmerzt nicht mehr so sehr seitdem ich die Spange am Arm habe. Bin guter Dinge das ich so die OP umgehen kann


----------



## Bergaufbremser (13. September 2020)

Donnerstag 10.Sept. 20

Snatch 32kg
L: 8
R: 8

Swing 32kg 
20/15/15/20/15/15 

Ausfallschritte 32kg in Rackposition
L: 5/5/5
R: 5/5/5

Dauer 24min 

11 Sept. 20

Snatch 
24kg 40/30/20/20/20 => 130 in 10min

2min Pause 

20kg 20/20/20/20/20 => 100 in 10min 

2min Pause 

16kg 20 

Bei den letzten Wiederholungen mit der 20kg hat es mir ein grosses Stück Hornhaut runter gerissen. Ich musste daher abbrechen. Denn gedacht war, dass ich auch noch 100 Wiederholungen mit der 16kg zu machen. Ich muss wieder mehr Zeit in die Handpflege investieren damit sich dies nicht wiederholt. 

Sonntag 13. Sept 20

Überkopfdrücken 24+24kg also gleichzeitig. 
5/5/5/5/4 

Ruder 32kg
L: 5/5/5/5/5
R: 5/5/5/5/5

Kniebeugen 

Goblet Squat 
16kg 10/10
20kg 10/10
24kg 10/10
28kg 10
32kg 10

Kniebeuge Rack Postition 32+32kg

64kg 3/2/3

Ich wollte 3x3 hinbekommen. Um das ganze im Laufe der Zeit auf 5x5 auszubauen. Denn bei Frontkniebeuge war ich schon immer deutlich schlechter als bei normalen. Da war ich bis vor 3 Jahren bei 5x130kg auf bei 82kg Körpergewicht. Frontkniebeuge hingegen nur bei rund 70kg. 

Liegestütze 
15/15/10

KH Curls 10kg 
L: 20/20/20
R: 20/20/20

War ein gutes Training. Ziel bis Weinachten ssnt mit der 24kg und 5x5 Kniebeugen mit 64kg


----------



## Astaroth (13. September 2020)

@Bergaufbremser meine Frau hat mir solche Handschuhe gekauft wenn es mal richtig zur Sache gehen sollte. Die sind bei einer hohen Wiederholungszahl für mich Gold Wert. Ich weiß ist zwar für Weicheier aber wenn du immer so Gas gibst wäre das mal eine Überlegung wert.

Machst du beim Snatch mit 32Kg einen vollen Snatch oder nur einen halben? 

Gruß
Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (14. September 2020)

@Astaroth

Ich wusste ja garnicht das es sowas gibt! Danke für den Hinweis. Habe mir welche bestellt. Die Liefern zum Glück auch in die Schweiz.

Und gleich nochwas gelernt. Half Snatch. Kannte ich bisher auch nicht und musste es erst mal googeln.
Ich machte bisher immer ganze. Die halben werde ich mal ausprobieren. Denn ich sehe da auch einen gewissen Benefit fürs Überkopfdrücken wenn man die KB langsam abläst.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. September 2020)

Hi mal ne Frage an euch...
Mein Junior 9Jahre alt,will jetzt auch Trainieren.
Natürlich mit den Kettlebells,am Anfang war ich skeptisch.
Doch mittlerweile denk ich mir soll er doch machen....
Besser als vor der Glotze hocken,ist es allemal. 

Was meint ihr sinnvoll oder nicht!?
Welche Gewichte bzw spezielle Übungen für Kinder?

Natürlich bin ich anwesend,bevor er Haltungsschäden einnimmt,sich verletzt usw...

Danke für eure Meinungen.


----------



## seblubb (17. September 2020)

Gut erzogen 
Ich würde vermutlich mit den koordinatorisch anspruchsvolleren Übungen anfangen: Ausfallschritte, Viking Salute, Slingshot. Da ist meiner Meinung nach das Verletzungsrisiko im Rahmen und die Basics wie Rumpf, Gleichgewicht und Koordination werden direkt auf die Probe gestellt.
Gewichte am ehesten so, dass er was in der Hand hat aber keine/ wenig Gefahr für Schultergelenk oder Fußzeh besteht 
Bei Swings bin ich etwas unschlüssig, da ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei Kindern bis 12 Jahren der Körperschwerpunkt/ Hüftstellung noch nicht final ist


----------



## mad raven (17. September 2020)

seblubb schrieb:


> da ich meine mal gelesen zu haben, dass bei Kindern bis 12 Jahren der Körperschwerpunkt/ Hüftstellung noch nicht final ist


habe eine ähnliche efahrung gemacht beim Judo-Kinderrtaining.

Vermutlich lassen sind Übungen bei denen der Oberkörper statisch bleibt kein Problem. Auf welche bei denen mit dem Core "gegen das Gewicht" gearbeitet wird z.B. Swings oder Snatches würde ich eher verzichten.


----------



## Astaroth (17. September 2020)

@Bindsteinracer
Floorpress, Deadlift,Lounges, Row's und Dips. Wenn dein Sohn bei den Übungen 10-12 ssubere Wiederholungen schafft dann dürfte dass das ideale Gewicht sein. Zusätzlich würde ich noch Übungen mit dem eigenen Körpergewicht mit ins Training einbauen.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (18. September 2020)

Bin kein Profi was Jugendtraining angeht aber ich war als Kind im Eishockey, Skiclub, Boxen etc etc. 
Dort wurde in der Alterklasse der Schwerpunkt mehr auf Schnelligkeit, Koordination und Eigengewicht gelegt. Wenn Gewichte ueber Kopf dann Medizinbaelle (Entenlauf mit Ball ueber Kopf, hat mich auch bei der BW fertiggemacht). 

Alles was von Boden heben ist ok, Push up, pull up, Seilklettern, Gummibaender.

In der Alterklasse kommt es hormonelbedingt noch nicht zu einem Kraftaufbau durch Muskelwachstum, das geht erst ab kurz vor der Pupertaet los (wann auch immer die bei den heutigen Kids einsetzt). Der Kraftaufbau wird durch bessere neuronelle Vernetzung erreicht. Das staerkt natuerlich den Koerper auch im aussersportlichen Bereich und kann ein Training in der spaeteren Jugend effizienter machen.

Ich bin laaaange meine Freunden hinterhergechelt die in der Jugend Leistungssport betrieben hatten. Das Fundament das da gelegt wird bekommt man spaeter nur schwer hin. 


Meine 11Jaehrige Tochter wollte damals mit einer 12Kg Bell einen Swing machen. Setz man in Relation das sie damals nur 27kg Eigengewicht hatte wird es schon interessant wenn man das mal auf das eigene Erwachsenengewicht umlegt und was das dann fuer eine Bell sein muesste. Bei uns ging alles gut und sie hat eine positive Einstellung zum training mit den Bells. Zwischenziel erreicht.

Zu Bedenken ist auch das Kinder im Wachstum noch Wachstumsfugen in den Knochen haben. Da machts bei stetem Druck durch ein Gewicht auch mal spontan _knack_.


Ich hoffe du und dein Sohn haben Spass und Erfolg dabei! Viele moderne Kinderkrankheiten kann man durch gezieltes Training schon unterbinden. Eine Freundin meiner Tochter hat mit 11Jahren schon das Knie kaputt und einen Bandscheibenvorfall... Uebergewicht und spontan aufs Trampolin und Skifahren ohne Training waren keine gute Kombi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (19. September 2020)

@Bindsteinracer 
Phu schwieriges Thema. Persönlich denke ich, dass 9 Jahre noch etwas zu jung ist für Krafttraining.
Der Körper ist in diesem Alter noch voll in der Entwicklung und da kann man sehr viel kaputt machen. Wenn man nun aber bedenkt das die Vereine schon Kinder ab 7 im Oly-Gewichtheben ausbilden kann es nicht so tragisch sein. Es gibt auch Kletternachwuchs in dem Alter und was die teils in der Wand so anstellen ist krass! 

Selber hätte ich nun zu den wenig komplexen Übungen tendiert. Jene wo nicht so viel schief gehen kann. Und ja, wenig Gewicht dafür lieber mehr Wiederholungen. Der Spass sollte im Vordergrund stehen. Im übrigen   Gibt es Kettlebell ab 4kg von RKC   


So nun der übliche Log:

Ich hatte Muskelkater des todes in den Beinen. Daher das Training etwas umgestellt. 

Donnerstag 17.9.20
Überkopfdrücken 
12kg 
L:15/10
R:15/10

16kg
L:10/10
R:10/10

20kg
L:5/5
R:5/5

32kg 
L:3/ 1(2*) / 1(2*)
R:2(1*) / 2(1*) / 2(1*)

* = Push Press

Rudern 
32kg 
L: 5x10
R: 5:10

Goblet Squat
16kg 10/10

Samstag 19.9.20

Überkopfdrücken 
12kg 
L:15/10
R:15/10

16kg
L:10/10
R:10/10

20kg
L:5
R:5

32kg 
L: 2(1*) / 2(1*) / 2(1*)
R: 3 / 2(1*) / 2(1*)

Kniebeugen gewicht offset.
12kg 16kg 20kg 
L: 10
R: 10

24kg
L: 5
R: 5

Kniebeugen 48kg 
5/5/5/5

Die Kniebeugen habe ich im Wechsel mit dem Überkopfdrücken absolviert. Also immer erst Drücken dann beugen. Danach seitenwechsel. 

Anstelle der 48kg waren 64kg angedacht. Aber ich habe heute die beiden 32er nicht in die Rackposition bekommen. 

KH Hammercurls
15kg 
L: 3x10
R: 3x10

Half Snatch 
32kg 
L: 2x5
R: 2x5 

Ich nutze die neu erworbenen Handschützer. Die funktionieren sehr gut. Man hat aber etwas mehr mehr gripp als ohne. Ist somit etwas beschiss. Aber gut, wenn ich dafür mehr mit der 32er trainieren kann passt das schon.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. September 2020)

Ach Krafttraining ist irgendwie der falsche Begriff...
Schwer zu beschreiben.
Werde nächste Woche mal kleine 2 kg Bells bestellen.
Und dann mal testen.
Swings und so lass ich weg.
Werden dann eher so n paar easy Übungen mit der Bell.
Dazu bissle Jumping Jacks,paar Liegestützen,Bauchübungen,Schattenboxen usw
2-3 mal die Woche 15 min sollten langen.
Ist halt von mir angefixt,weil ich süchtig bin nach den Dingern.
Nach ner Schulterverletzung damit angefangen um wieder Muskelaufbau zu betreiben.
Und bringt mir auch im Alltag Rückenprobleme und beim Biken einiges.


----------



## Astaroth (20. September 2020)

Wenn man schon Verletzungsbedingt nicht trainieren kann dann kann man damit wenigstens kochen


----------



## Deleted 331894 (21. September 2020)

Haha super! Ja die KB ist ein echtes Multitool. Hab damit auch schon mit meiner Tochter Blaetter gepresst oder zu verleimende Holzteile gehalten .

Nach ein 12Stuendigen Bergtour am Samstag auf den Gruenstein in den Miemingern hab ich mir Sonntag zum ausrollen die KB geschnappt:

Split squat 16kg   
3 x 8

Pull ups 
3 x 8

One Arm Row 32kg
3 x 20

Shoulder Tap (Plankvariante)
3 x 20

-------------------------------

Push ups
3 x 15

Russian twist 16kg
3 x 20

Military Press 24kg
3 x 8 


War recht schnell durch aber hab bei den letzten Military Press richtig gemerkt das der Koerper vom Vortag ausgelutscht ist. Dafuer heute kein Muskelkater  der hatte wohl auch keinen Bock.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (21. September 2020)

Ou Russian Twist sollte ich auch mal wieder machen!


----------



## Astaroth (21. September 2020)

Bezüglich Kettlebell Training mit Kindern.
Habe gerade auf Instagram was gesehen wo ein Mädchen (Alter lässt sich schwer schätzen) auf 10Minuten 258 Snatch's gemacht hat.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (7. Oktober 2020)

Samstag: Schnelle Biketour zur Rheintalangerhuette


Montag: 
The Great Destroyer


*The Workout:*

_10 x Double Swing
10 x Double Snatch
10 x Double Front Squat
10 x Double Clean and Press
10 x Bent Over Row
10 x Push Up_

*The Weight:*

_Males: Use 2 x 16kg or 2 x 20kg kettlebells
Females: Use 2 x 8kg or 2 x 12kg kettlebells_

Ziel: Durchziehen, kurze Pausen nur zum umgreifen etc.
Zeit: ca. 15min, so viele Runden wie drin sind.

Goennt euch ein gutes Aufwaermprogramm davor! 

Dienstag:
Mal wieder was fuer die Mobilitaet gemacht.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (7. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe seit über zwei Wochen mal wieder Probleme mit meinem linken Knie. Training ist daher nur eingechränkt bis garnicht möglich.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (7. Oktober 2020)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Astaroth (7. Oktober 2020)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Ich habe seit über zwei Wochen mal wieder Probleme mit meinem linken Knie. Training ist daher nur eingechränkt bis garnicht möglich.


Von mir auch gute Besserung.
Ich kann immer noch nicht trainieren. Die Beschwerden vom Tennisarm sind noch immer leicht vorhanden. Im Vergleich zu vor 5 Wochen aber schon um gefühlte 80% besser. Bin guter Dinge das ich der OP aus dem Weg gehe. 
Habe mir auch schon einen Trainigsplan für den Einstieg für das Kettlebell Training aus dem Internet rausgesucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (8. Oktober 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Von mir auch gute Besserung.
> Ich kann immer noch nicht trainieren. Die Beschwerden vom Tennisarm sind noch immer leicht vorhanden. Im Vergleich zu vor 5 Wochen aber schon um gefühlte 80% besser. Bin guter Dinge das ich der OP aus dem Weg gehe.
> Habe mir auch schon einen Trainigsplan für den Einstieg für das Kettlebell Training aus dem Internet rausgesucht.



Von mir auch gute Besserung euch beiden! So Gelenkzeug is bloed...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (8. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir ist es nicht das Gelenk an sich. Beim Läuferknie hat man zuviel Spannung auf der Tractus iliotibialis Sehne. Diese schleift dann über den Knochen beim Kniegelenk. Das entzündet sich dann und wird eusserst schmerzhaft. Ich hatte das vor 6-7 Jahren schonmal auf der rechten Seite. 

Gestern war ich noch in der Physio zum Dry Needling. War ungewoht schmerzhaft, (ich komme sonst gut klar mit Dry Needling) hat aber Wunder gewirkt. Nächste Woche gleich noch zwei Termine. Danach ist es hoffentlich erledigt.


----------



## Astaroth (29. Oktober 2020)

Heute seit Monaten wieder mit der Bell 20 Kg gearbeitet.
Den Timer stellte ich auf 20x 1Minute. In der einen Minute machte ich dann immer 8 beidhändige Swings. Der Rest der Minute war dann für die Erholung reserviert. Der Tennisellbogen war nicht zu spüren  
Unglaublich wie man auf ein paar Monate körperlich abbauen kann. Habe in der Zeit ohne Training null Sport gemacht. Auch kein Mobility. Das wird aber in Zukunft auch ohne Sport wieder mehr gemacht den so wie ich momentan eingerostet bin gefällt mir gar nicht. Da ist schon was dran "wer rastet der rostet" und umso älter man wird umso schneller tritt das ein. Morgen geht es dann weiter. Der Plan sieht momentan so aus das ich das ganze 5x in der Woche wiederhole und das 3-4 Wochen lang. Die Swing Anzahl wird langsam gesteigert. Wie genau muss ich nochmal nachlesen.
Die ersten Blasen habe ich auch schon wieder


----------



## Bindsteinracer (29. Oktober 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute seit Monaten wieder mit der Bell 20 Kg gearbeitet.
> Den Timer stellte ich auf 20x 1Minute. In der einen Minute machte ich dann immer 8 beidhändige Swings. Der Rest der Minute war dann für die Erholung reserviert. Der Tennisellbogen war nicht zu spüren
> Unglaublich wie man auf ein paar Monate körperlich abbauen kann. Habe in der Zeit ohne Training null Sport gemacht. Auch kein Mobility. Das wird aber in Zukunft auch ohne Sport wieder mehr gemacht den so wie ich momentan eingerostet bin gefällt mir gar nicht. Da ist schon was dran "wer rastet der rostet" und umso älter man wird umso schneller tritt das ein. Morgen geht es dann weiter. Der Plan sieht momentan so aus das ich das ganze 5x in der Woche wiederhole und das 3-4 Wochen lang. Die Swing Anzahl wird langsam gesteigert. Wie genau muss ich nochmal nachlesen.
> Die ersten Blasen habe ich auch schon wieder


----------



## Astaroth (1. November 2020)

Heute war der vierte Tag von meinem Wiedereinstieg in das Kettlebell Training. Habe jeden Tag die Zahl der Wh der Swings um eine Wh gesteigert. Hab auch von Beidhändig auf Einhändige Swings mit der 16Kg Bell umgestellt. Dem Ellenbogen geht es im Training dabei sehr gut. Nun muss ich nur darauf achten das ich es nicht übertreibe und mir nochmal so eine scheiß Verletzung einfange...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (3. November 2020)

@Astaroth 

Wie schaut dein Plan für den Wiedereinstieg genu aus? 
Ich habe jetzt auch x Wochen nichts gemacht wegen dem Knie und einer Zerrung. Nun möchte ich aber wieder Einsteigen.


----------



## Anferd (3. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Von mir auch gute Besserung.
> Ich kann immer noch nicht trainieren. Die Beschwerden vom Tennisarm sind noch immer leicht vorhanden. Im Vergleich zu vor 5 Wochen aber schon um gefühlte 80% besser. Bin guter Dinge das ich der OP aus dem Weg gehe.
> Habe mir auch schon einen Trainigsplan für den Einstieg für das Kettlebell Training aus dem Internet rausgesucht.



Hi, zwei Gedanken dazu.

Einmal dürfte die Kettlebell in einer ausklingenden Entzündung nicht die beste Idee sein. Ich habe meinen Tennisellbogen vom kraftvollen Zupacken über längere Zeit bekommen. Was Sehnen&Sehnenscheiden mögen, ist leichte Bewegung über eine längere Zeit hinweg (wie beim Sex Schwimmen). Das schmiert schön nach zwischen Sehne und Reibpartnern und transportiert die Lymphflüssigkeit ab. Der harte, eher statische Griff an der KB dürfte relativ genaue gegenteilig wirken. Du könntest also abtanzen oder schwimmen, bis die Sache richtig ausgeheilt ist.

Meine schmerzhafte Entzündung ließ sich durch Eigenmassage und leichte Bewegung lindern. Dann ging sie 2 Monaten später ungeplant durch Heilfasten innerhalb einer Woche weg. Danach habe ich gelernt, dass Gelenkentzündungen oft ernährungsbedingt sind. Ab Mitte-Ende-Zwanzig verzeiht der Darm immer weniger Misshandlung. Darmentzündungen und -Reizungen merkt man z.B. an nachlassendem Immunsystem, Abgeschlagenheit nach Mahlzeiten, appetitlosigkeit, aber auch Sekundärentzündungen an Gelenken. Leichtes Essen, wochenweise Weglassen von typischen Entzündungsfaktoren (Gluten, Zucker, Alkohol, Fleisch, Soja, Völlerei, ....), Heilfasten oder Intervallfasten gehören zu den Methoden, mit denen man Erkenntisse gewinnen und heilen kann. Jetzt mag natürlich alles gut sein bei dir. Aber wenn du solche Probleme öfters hast, dann hast du jetzt schonmal davon gehört. 🧐


----------



## Astaroth (3. November 2020)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @Astaroth
> 
> Wie schaut dein Plan für den Wiedereinstieg genu aus?
> Ich habe jetzt auch x Wochen nichts gemacht wegen dem Knie und einer Zerrung. Nun möchte ich aber wieder Einsteigen.


Der Plan dazu ist ganz einfach und geht über 28 Tage Training. Immer fünf Tage am Stück und dann zwei Tage Pause. Das Training beinhaltet nur Swings. Dazu stellst du dir einen Timer auf 20x1 Minute ein. Das Training beginnt am ersten Tag mit 8 Swings. Der Rest der Minute ist Pause.

Tag 1 / 8 Swings
Tag 2 / 9 Swings
Tag 3 /10 Swings
Tag 4 / 11 Swings
Tag 5 / 12 Swings

Nach den 2 Tagen Pause beginnst du das Training mit 10 Swings und erhöhst dann wieder um einen Swing pro Tag. Nach der Pause gehst du mit der Anzahl der Wiederholungen um 2 Stück zurück. Das ganze Wiederholst du solange bis du die 28 Tage voll hast. Als Gewicht werden 33% von deinem Körpergewicht empfohlen.




Um meinen Arm nicht zu sehr zu belasten habe ich mich dazu entschieden das ich Einarm Swings mache. Als Gewicht nehme eine 16Kg Bell her. Klappt ausgezeichnet und der Ellenbogen macht auch mit.



Anferd schrieb:


> Hi, zwei Gedanken dazu.
> 
> Einmal dürfte die Kettlebell in einer ausklingenden Entzündung nicht die beste Idee sein. Ich habe meinen Tennisellbogen vom kraftvollen Zupacken über längere Zeit bekommen. Was Sehnen&Sehnenscheiden mögen, ist leichte Bewegung über eine längere Zeit hinweg (wie beim Sex Schwimmen). Das schmiert schön nach zwischen Sehne und Reibpartnern und transportiert die Lymphflüssigkeit ab. Der harte, eher statische Griff an der KB dürfte relativ genaue gegenteilig wirken. Du könntest also abtanzen oder schwimmen, bis die Sache richtig ausgeheilt ist.
> 
> Meine schmerzhafte Entzündung ließ sich durch Eigenmassage und leichte Bewegung lindern. Dann ging sie 2 Monaten später ungeplant durch Heilfasten innerhalb einer Woche weg. Danach habe ich gelernt, dass Gelenkentzündungen oft ernährungsbedingt sind. Ab Mitte-Ende-Zwanzig verzeiht der Darm immer weniger Misshandlung. Darmentzündungen und -Reizungen merkt man z.B. an nachlassendem Immunsystem, Abgeschlagenheit nach Mahlzeiten, appetitlosigkeit, aber auch Sekundärentzündungen an Gelenken. Leichtes Essen, wochenweise Weglassen von typischen Entzündungsfaktoren (Gluten, Zucker, Alkohol, Fleisch, Soja, Völlerei, ....), Heilfasten oder Intervallfasten gehören zu den Methoden, mit denen man Erkenntisse gewinnen und heilen kann. Jetzt mag natürlich alles gut sein bei dir. Aber wenn du solche Probleme öfters hast, dann hast du jetzt schonmal davon gehört. 🧐



Danke für deinen Hinweis. Bis jetzt kann ich schmerzfrei Trainieren. Hatte den Tennisarm zum ersten mal.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. November 2020)

@Astaroth 

Aha, Danke

In dem Fall müsste ich mir die 32kg schnappen. Ist hierbei die Idee das man 1 Armig ausführt? Das ganze hört sich spannend an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2020)

Ist das nicht irgendwie eintönig, ausschließlich Swings (so gut die Übung auch ist!) zu trainieren?


----------



## Astaroth (4. November 2020)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> @Astaroth
> 
> Aha, Danke
> 
> In dem Fall müsste ich mir die 32kg schnappen. Ist hierbei die Idee das man 1 Armig ausführt? Das ganze hört sich spannend an.


Nein, die Idee dahinter in der Beidarmige Swing.
Ich mache nur den einarmigen Swing um meinen linken Arm nicht zu überlasten.


Geisterfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das nicht irgendwie eintönig, ausschließlich Swings (so gut die Übung auch ist!) zu trainieren?


Spannend ist was anderes...


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. November 2020)

Na, wenn Du Dich da durchquälst, nehme ich das mal als Ansporn, auch wieder etwas mehr in der Richtung zu machen. ​ Meine zwei Eisenkugeln hatten auch schon Staub angesetzt...


----------



## Bergaufbremser (4. November 2020)

@Bindsteinracer 

Ich bin zur Zeit 99-100kg und damit ca. 10-15kg über meinem normalen Gewicht. Die 32er einhändig ginge nicht wirklich im gegensatz zur 24er. Aber so werde ich das mal versuchen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. November 2020)

Jau 
da bin ich knapp 25 Kilo drunter.
Hab mich schon gewundert.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. November 2020)

Mal was anderes: Weiß jemand, wo's noch ne brauchbare 24kg-Kettlebell in lieferbar gibt? Durch die Schließung der Fitnessstudios und allgemeine Lieferengpässe scheint der Markt ziemlich geplündert zu sein.

Muss keine Competition-Kettlebell sein, aber einteiliges Gusseisen möchte ich schon und kein Plastik oder irgendwas Geschweißtes oder Zerlegbares.

Bei den meisten Übungen reichen mir zwar meine kleineren, aber bei manchen Sachen dürfte es auch etwas mehr sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (10. November 2020)

Wer holländisch versteht der wird hier fündig.








						Competition kettlebell 24 kg staal - competitie kettlebell
					

Bestel een competition kettlebell 24 kg groen bij KettlebellWebstore.nl. ✓ Topkwaliteit competitie kettlebell 24 kg ✓ Snelle levering




					www.kettlebellwebstore.nl


----------



## Geisterfahrer (10. November 2020)

Danke sehr!


----------



## mad raven (11. November 2020)

mal was völlig anderes: ich bin über einen uralten (2012) Artikel zum zum Manual gestolpert: Pinkbike. In welchem der Swing mit dem Manual verglichen wird. Wie ähnlich findet ihr die Bewegungen? Bzw. hat das KB Training euer Manual verbessert?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. November 2020)

Bin ne Marathon Muschi da mache ich keine Manuals
Ob das was bringt mit den Bells weiß nicht so recht


----------



## Osti (12. November 2020)

habe mich vor dem zweiten Lockdown auch mal privat mit KBs eingedeckt, ne 16er, 20er und eine 32er sollte erst mal reichen - wobei mir manchmal auch ne 24 oder 28er fehlt.  

unser Coach bastelt gerade allerlei Zeug für zuhause was man perfekt mit KBs oder DBs machen kann. 

bisherige Workouts:
12 Minuten AMRAP 10 KB-Thruster und 10 X reverse Lunges l+r
10, 9, 8....1 KB-Snatches l+r und x Burpees
20 Minuten je 12 KB Deadlifts, 6 KB Row l+r, dazu je 15-20 Sek Side-Plank immer alternierend

zusätzlich mache ich immer gerne noch Single Leg Deadlifts und gewinne zunehmend Gefallen an tukish Get-ups. Die waren am Anfang eine echte Herausforderung, aber es wird.


----------



## mad raven (18. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Tag 1 / 8 Swings
> Tag 2 / 9 Swings
> Tag 3 /10 Swings
> Tag 4 / 11 Swings
> Tag 5 / 12 Swings



ich mache zur zeit was ähnliches wobei die pro Einheit erhöht wird und nicht pro Tag:

3 + 1 Sets a

5x 1 Minute. 

1. Durchgang 10 Swings
2. Durchgang 11 Swings ( 10 + 1)
3. Durchgang 13 Swings (10 + 1 + 2)
4. Durchgang 16 Swings (10 + 1 + 2 + 3)
5. Durchgang 20 Swings (10 + 1 + 2 + 3 + 4)
zwischen jedem Durchgang den Rest der Minute "aktive Recovery", bedeutet bei mir auf dem Balance Kissen sitze ohne sich mit Händen oder Füßen abzustützen.  Im Idealfall Augen geschlossen,
nach jedem Set wieder soweit runterkommen, bis man das nächste durchstehen kann.

Warum die + 1?
Alle Swings die man in den Sets nicht mehr schafft (z.b. Set 2 Durchgang 5 nur noch 10 und Set 3 Durchgang 5 gar nicht) werden auf maximal 5 Durchgänge aufgeteilt und hinten dran gehängt.

Insgesammt kommt man so auf 210 Swings bei 15 Minuten + Recovery-Zeit zwischen den Sets


----------



## Astaroth (18. November 2020)

Montag den dritten Block bzw. Tag 15 meines Training Programm's beendet. Ist schon ziemlich langweilig wenn man nur Swings macht. Gut das es nur 20 Minuten sind. Da war die 10000 Swing Challenge spannender. Wenn die 20 Minuten vorbei waren machte ich dann im letzten Block als Zuckerl noch folgendes, alles mit einer 20Kg Bell.

5 Deadclean to Lounges L/R
5 Press L/R
5 Jerk L/R
5 Thruster L/R
10 Liegestütz L/R wobei eine Hand dabei auf der Bell liegt.

Mein linker Arm ist während des Trainings komplett schmerzfrei. Nur im Alltag zwickt mein linker Arm noch wenn ich bestimmte Bewegungen mache aber für mich ist das vernachlässigbar.


----------



## Astaroth (24. November 2020)

Gestern die vierte Woche des Swing Programm's beendet und mein Spiegelbild nimmt wieder eine bessere Form an👍. Da ich Nachtschicht hatte habe ich es bei den Swings belassen und ab Donnerstag beginne ich dann ein neuen Trainingsplan.

@Geisterfahrer hast du dir in dem Shop was bestellt?


----------



## Geisterfahrer (24. November 2020)

Respekt!
Ich habe bis auf zwei Einheiten letzte Woche auch mein Basisprogramm mit Grundübungen durchgezogen. Letzte Woche musste ich vor lauter anderer Verpflichtungen zwei Einheiten ausfallen lassen. Dafür war ich Mittwoch mal wieder laufen.
Letztlich ist es doch beruhigend, dass man relativ schnell wieder Kraft zurückgewinnt, wenn man mal wieder regelmäßig was macht.

Die Kugel habe ich bestellt, allerdings nicht in Holland, sondern eine "Hardstyle" mit dickem Griff, um auch noch etwas mehr für die Griffkraft zu tun, bei Sport Thieme. Die scheinen allerdings ziemlich coronagebeutelt zu sein, habe seit der Bestellung letzte Woche nichts mehr gehört.


----------



## Astaroth (24. November 2020)

Schon erstaunlich was man mit 20Minuten Training erreichen kann. Hatte zuletzt immer leichte Rückenschmerzen aber seitdem ich wieder regelmäßig trainiere sind die fast weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maerte (25. November 2020)

Hallo, 
kennt jemand eine gute Quelle für Trainingspläne? Ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger. Habe bereits ein 12 Wochen Beginner Trainingsplan von Herrn Kawelle gemacht und damit die Bewegungen etwas eingeübt. 
Ich suche ein Ganzkörperprogramm für 3 bis 4 mal wöchentlich (Morgens früh)


----------



## Astaroth (25. November 2020)

@Maerte 
Schau bei YT z.B. unter "Lebe Stark" nach. Da findest du mit Sicherheit was für dich.


----------



## xalex (25. November 2020)

wenn du es bikespezifischer haben möchtest:





__





						MTB Kettlebell Conditioning Program – MTB Strength Training Systems
					





					www.bikejames.com
				




ich fand es gut und den Preis wert


----------



## Maerte (25. November 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @Maerte
> Schau bei YT z.B. unter "Lebe Stark" nach. Da findest du mit Sicherheit was für dich.


Schaue ich mir an. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Maerte (25. November 2020)

xalex schrieb:


> wenn du es bikespezifischer haben möchtest:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi xalex, 
klingt interessant. Das überlege ich mir. Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## connerthesaint (25. November 2020)

Maerte schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kennt jemand eine gute Quelle für Trainingspläne? Ich bin noch ziemlicher Anfänger. Habe bereits ein 12 Wochen Beginner Trainingsplan von Herrn Kawelle gemacht und damit die Bewegungen etwas eingeübt.
> Ich suche ein Ganzkörperprogramm für 3 bis 4 mal wöchentlich (Morgens früh)







__





						Kettlebell - alles rund um die "Kugelhantel"
					

ich wollte bei decathlon bestellen. kann aber bis jetzt nur visuell beurteilen wie sie sind.




					www.mtb-news.de
				





Bär von Schilling ist wirklich zu empfehlen!


----------



## Astaroth (25. November 2020)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Den verfolge ich zur Zeit auch.


----------



## Maerte (25. November 2020)

connerthesaint schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Habe mir die homepage mal angeschaut. Macht einen super Eindruck. Werde ich genauer anschauen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Astaroth (13. Dezember 2020)

Bin zur Zeit wieder fleißig am Trainieren. Habe mir das Intermediate 2 Trainingsprogramm vom Kwella gegönnt und ziehe es nun die dritte Woche durch. Der Tennisellbogen hält bei mir nur das rechte Knie zwickt ein klein wenig (das Alter😢) was aber besser wird wenn ich trainiere und immer dabei schön dehne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. Dezember 2020)

Mir zwackt der untere Rücken.
Wollte die 10000 Kettlebell Challenge durchziehen😢


----------



## Astaroth (13. Dezember 2020)

Wenn bei mir der untere Rücken zwickt bewirken Swings mit leichtem Gewicht (16kg) bei mir Wunder.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. Dezember 2020)

Kommt glaub eher von der Anzahl der vielen Swings.
Ich setz jetzt erst mal aus.Bis sich mein Rücken besser anfühlt.
Ist schon deutlich besser.Biken heute Mittag und Joggen ging problemlos.


----------



## mad raven (13. Dezember 2020)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wenn bei mir der untere Rücken zwickt bewirken Swings mit leichtem Gewicht (16kg) bei mir Wunder.


Wahrscheinlich warme Muskulatur.  Ich finde der schwierige Teil ist die nach dem abkühlen schmerzfrei zu halten


----------



## Astaroth (13. Dezember 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich warme Muskulatur.  Ich finde der schwierige Teil ist die nach dem abkühlen schmerzfrei zu halten


Das klappt bisher recht gut. Muss aber schon aufpassen das ich keine blöde Bewegung mache dann kenne ich den Rücken gleich wieder. Gestern war wieder so ein Fall. Zuhause gearbeitet und nicht aufgepasst schon zwickte wieder der Rücken. Heute dann mein Programm durchgezogen und bis jetzt bin ich schmerzfrei...


----------



## Deleted 331894 (16. Dezember 2020)

Uh, euch allen eine gute Besserung! Habe auch die Erfahrung gemacht das moderates KB Training bei der Heilung des unteren Rueckens hilft. Manchal auch nur mit einem Terra Band.



So, nachdem ich mich meine KB`s und etwas Kleinzeug in den Keller umgezogen habe und die Nachbarn davon ueberzeugt habe das ich keine SM Studio aufbaue, (stoehnen und aechzen koennten darauf hindeuten) gehts wieder weiter:




10.Dec:
3 Durchgaenge


20 x 32kg KB Swing
10 x 12kg Bizeps Curls (die haben zum Schluss fies gezogen)
Push ups 15
Alternate Row 2x20kg x8

8x 2x20kg KB Clean and Press
Sit ups 20
8x 2x20kg KB Squat
8x 24kg Plank with KB Pull thru




13.Dec:
4km Lauf mit 10Kilo Weste, zum Gym (die haben eine Klimmzugstange draussen)
dort   (8 Pull ups 15 Push ups 16Splitsquads) x 3 und wieder heimgeroechelt



15.Dec:

3 Durchgaenge

Schulterheben seitlich 12Kg x 8 pro Seite
32kg one leg split Deadlift x 8 pro Seite
8x  (2x 20kg) alternate Row
Diamond Push ups 

32kg Clean x 8 pro Seite
Sit ups x 20 
APP Wheel x 8
Lunch Walk 2 x 20

Soweit so gut, Ich hoffe ich kann das Level einigermassen ueber die Feiertage halten. Is ja mit der Esserei oft ein Problem...

Keep swinging!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mad raven (16. Dezember 2020)

@GAPHupf82  was genau machst du mit dem Terra Band?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (16. Dezember 2020)

mad raven schrieb:


> @GAPHupf82  was genau machst du mit dem Terra Band?



Tatsaechlich sind es eher Pull up bands:






						kiss me Pull Up Assist Bands Set of 4 - Heavy Duty Resistance Bands Set Latex Mobility Powerlifting Exercise Bands Perfect for Body Workout Stretching Training Weightlifting: Amazon.co.uk: Sports & Outdoors
					

Shop kiss me Pull Up Assist Bands Set of 4 - Heavy Duty Resistance Bands Set Latex Mobility Powerlifting Exercise Bands Perfect for Body Workout Stretching Training Weightlifting. Free delivery and returns on all eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Die sind nicht so "schlabberig" wie Terra Baender und haben mehr Zug. 


Generell nehme ich die zum Warmmachen her und fuer den Ruecken z.B:

-Good mornings 



-Seitwaertsrotation 




auch beim Schulterheben, Front und Seite mit den Baendern muss der Ruecken mitarbeiten um zu stabilisieren. Bei mir tut sich da zumindest was.

Generell gibt es auch Uebungen fuer den Ruecken bei denen man am Boden rumturn oder liegt. Ich nehm dann die Baender gern her um etwas mehr Wiederstand hier und da zu generieren.


Ich hab so zumindest meinen Ruecke wieder hinbekommen den ich mir beim Kreuzheben kaputt gemacht hatte.


----------



## mad raven (16. Dezember 2020)

@GAPHupf82 Thnx. ja kenne ich und nutze ich auch. Pushups mit oder gegen das Band sind auch noch gut. Ich mag bei denen dass der Widerstand nicht konstant ist sondern ansteigt.


----------



## Osti (16. Dezember 2020)

habe am WE nen lustiges Workout im 2er Team gemacht:

25 Minuten AMRAP mit:
20 American Swings
20 Globlet Lunges 
20 Deadlifts 

wir haben den Wechsel immer bei 10 Reps gemacht und beim Wechseln noch 3 Push-Ups. 
mit 20kg KB war das über 25 Minuten sehr gut machbar aber die nächsten zwei Tage hatten mein Gluteus Maxismus und die Hamstrings viel "Spaß"


----------



## Deleted 331894 (17. Dezember 2020)

Osti schrieb:


> habe am WE nen lustiges Workout im 2er Team gemacht:
> 
> 25 Minuten AMRAP mit:
> 20 American Swings
> ...



 Haha kenn ich. Wenn man vom Sitzen aufsteht und kaum hochkommt vor Muskelkater hat man was richtig gemacht.

Wie ist das bei dir mit den American Swings, merkst du da was anderes als bei den klassischen?


----------



## Osti (17. Dezember 2020)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Haha kenn ich. Wenn man vom Sitzen aufsteht und kaum hochkommt vor Muskelkater hat man was richtig gemacht.
> 
> Wie ist das bei dir mit den American Swings, merkst du da was anderes als bei den klassischen?


Ja, ziemlich deutlich. Russian Swings mache ich mit 28kg oder 24kg, die American mit 20. AS gehen bei mir deutlich mehr auf die Pumpe, Brustmuskulatur und Arme. Aber ich mag die Bewegung sehr.


----------



## Astaroth (17. Dezember 2020)

👍🏆👍


----------



## Osti (22. Dezember 2020)

von Montag 

30 Minuten EMOM:
6 (Push-)Press je links und rechts
7 Wall-Sit Goblet Hold to Frontal press (aus Goblet Hold nen press horizontal nach vorne und zurück)
8 bent over row links und rechts 

press und row mit 16kg KB, beim wall sit frontal press war mir das aber zu arg, da habe ich nach Runde 1 auf ne 12,5er DB gewechselt 

die ersten Runden waren easy, aber ab der Mitte Richtung Endspurt wurde es schon zäh und der Kraftschweiss floss reichlich


----------



## Astaroth (23. Dezember 2020)

Diese Woche bin ich in Woche 4 von 12 Wochen im Kettlebell Intermediate 2 Programm vom Kwella angekommen. Sieht einfach aus haut aber ganz schön rein. Heute ich Ruhetag bevor es morgen wieder weiter geht.


----------



## Astaroth (26. Dezember 2020)

Mein Training heute

Timer 20x1 Minute
L 1xClean/Press
L 2xKniebeuge
L 1xSnatch
L 2xKniebeuge

Dann Seitenwechsel und den Rest der Minute Pause.
Das ganze habe ich mit der 20Kg Bell durchgezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (2. Januar 2021)

Heute gleiches Spiel wie letzten Samstag nur mit dem Unterschied das der Timer auf 24x1 Minute stand. Bei Halbzeit machte ich dann zwei Minuten Pause bevor die letzten 12 Minuten dran waren.


----------



## Astaroth (9. Januar 2021)

Heute wieder gleiches Spiel wie letzten Samstag. Nun bin ich mit den ersten 6 Wochen des Intermediate 2 Programm's vom Kwella durch. Die nächsten 3 Wochen wird dann nur noch 3x pro Woche trainiert. In den letzten 6 Wochen musste ich immer 4x pro Woche ran und das war ganz schön hart. Habe die 6 Wochen aber knallhart durchgezogen bis auf 5 Tage Pause wo ich leicht erkältet war.


----------



## Deleted 527582 (9. Januar 2021)

Hallo, 

ich versuche, mich möglichst kurz zu fassen! ;-)

Ich habe jahrelange Trainingserfahrung (Freihanteln, Kampfkunst, Calisthenics ...) und hatte auch schon ein KB-Workshop (TGU + Swings). Ich habe auch immer mal mit der KB trainiert. Den TGU schaffe ich sauber mit 32 kg.

Jetzt möchte ich mein Krafftraining fast ausschließlich auf die KB konzentrieren und habe so meine Schwierigkeiten, einen 3-Trainingstage-Plan/Woche zu erstellen und suche da Hilfe.

Allerdings gehören Klimmzüge ins Training, da es meine vertikale Zugübung für den Oberkörper nicht mit der KB gibt.

Den Handstand möchte ich auch wieder ins Training einbauen. Andere Turnübungen (Zugstemme/Muscle ups, Hangwaagen/Levers, Menschliche Flagge/Human Flag ...) sind mir nicht mehr wichtig. Superman push ups bekomme ich aber, wenn ich wollte, ohne wieder großartig drauf hinzutrainieren, ausm Stand bzw. ausm Liegen hin.

Rudern, also der horizontale Zug, ist mir insofern nicht wichtig, da der Lat ja schon mit Klimmis abgedeckt ist und mir Klimmis wichtiger sind, als Rudern und beim TGU ist der Lat ja nun auch gut dabei.

Beintraining möchte ich nicht strikt nach Vorgabe im Plan haben, da ich Pistols immer mal dann mache, wenn ich Bock dazu habe.

Kreuzheben ist mir nicht wichtig, selbst wenn sich das widersprüchlich liest, da ja Kreuzheben für einen starken Rumpf gemacht ist, ich aber diese Stärke nicht mit Kreuzheben in den typischen Plänen erreiche, da dafür das Gewicht viel zu gering ist. Wenn ich z. B. in einem Zirkel alle Übungen mit der 32er mache, müsste ich bei Kreuzheben ne 96er nehmen, damits passt. Ich finde da, dass man das mit KB-typischen Übungen, wie z. B. den TGU viel effektiver trainieren kann. 

Auch möchte ich eben eher einen Plan mit KB-typischen Übungen haben mit den Ausnahmen Klimmis und Handstand.

Da wären also 

TGU
Swings
Cleans
Press
Push press
Bent press
Windmill
Snatch

So, und die jetzt mit Klimmis und Handstand in einen Plan! 

Handstand hatte ich sonst immer am Anfang nach der globalen Aufwärmung und der Mobilityroutine gemacht.

Da beim Handstand aber schon viele Muskelgruppen involviert sind, die beim TGU auch stark beansprucht werden und da verdammt wichtig sind und mir der TGU auch wichtiger ist, der Handstand sozusagen das Sahnehäubchen ist, den TGU also an den Anfang und den Handstand ans Ende.

Da mir die KB-typischen Übungen wichtiger sind, Klimmis als Vorletztes. 

Bis jetzt:

TGU
...
Klimmis
Handstand

Da Swings die zweitwichtigste KB-Übung ist und die bei Simple & Sinister an erster Stelle steht, mir der TGU aber wichtiger ist jnd ich durch die Swings nicht schon zu platt für die TGUs sein möchte, also:

TGU
Swings
...
Klimmis
Handstand

Mit den Swings hab ich mich also für die Cleans vorbereitet und u. a. der Trizeps ist für die Press auch warm. Also:

TGU
Swings
Clean & Press
Klimmis
Handstand

Bent Press und Windmill würde ich eigentlich immer nur mal machen wollen, quasi als "Was ist da grad möglich-Test".

Bleiben also Push Press und Snatch. Die beiden Übungen dann je als Ersatz für Clean & Press!? Also:

Mo:

TGU
Swings
Clean & Press
Klimmis
Handstand

Mi:

TGU
Swings
Push press
Klimmis
Handstand

Fr:

TGU
Swings
Snatch
Klimmis
Handstand

Den TGU max. 10 Min als amrap (natürlich sauber!)  EMOM, wobei max. eine Min/Seite.

Swings 20 Min amrap (natürlich sauber!) EMOM mit entsprechendem Gewicht. 

Clean & Press, Push Press, Snatch im Leitertraining mit je bis zu 5 Leitern und 5 Sprossen. Jede Woche eine leichte, eine mittlere und eine schwere Leiter. Was diese Woche leicht ist, nächste Woche mittel, übernächste schwer. Was diese Woche mittel ist, nächste Woche schwer, übernächste Woche leicht. Was diese Woche schwer ist, nächste Woche leicht, übernächste Woche mittel.

Klimmis im klassischen 3 Satztraining.

Handstand 10 Min.

Passiv und aktiv aushängen

Mein Fokus liegt ganz klar auf stabile Schultern und einen starken Rumpf, sowie auf die Stärke von Überkopfdrücken, was für mich bzgl. Kraftwerte die wichtigste Übung ist. Wichtiger als Kreuzheben, Kniebeugen und Bankdrücken. Und die Kraftausdauer, die Conditioning darf sehr gerne dabei sein.

Was ist davon zu halten?

Danke schonmal.

Beste Grüße

DU


----------



## Deleted 331894 (15. Januar 2021)

DerUnbeugsame schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich versuche, mich möglichst kurz zu fassen! ;-)
> 
> ...



Das ist echt beeindruckend! Machst du alle Uebungen mit der 32iger? Wenn ja wuerde ich a bisserl aufpassen das es bei den Ueberkopfgeschichten nicht irgendwan knirscht.

Weil: Handstand
         TGU
         Snatch
         Push Press 
         Clean and Press

geht alles auf die gleiche Belastungsachse der Schulter. Wahrscheinlich sind deine Schulter aber auch stabiler als meine.


Fuer Kraftausdauer habe ich ein Zeit KBflows gemacht. Also eine Abfolge von aneinandergereiten KB uebungen nur das du eigentlich nicht absetzt sondern ohne Pause durcharbeitest.


Hier mein Workout der letzten Tage (weil im Keller und so):


10x jede Uebung
Double 20kg chest press am Boden liegend
Double 20kg front row
Kettlebell push up
32kg KB High pull
Double 20kg clean and press
24kg Snatch pro Seite
10 Klimmzuege

Das ganze in 3 Durchgaengen


----------



## mad raven (15. Januar 2021)

hab die tage was ähnliches gemacht: 3x9 Übungen mit Kettlebell oder Teraband:

Ein Set:

10x Front-to-Back Lunges Links mit 10kG Kettlebell
10x Cheast Press mit 46kG Teraband
10x Aus der Crunch Position 10kG Kettlebell hinter den Kopf führen
10x Front-to-Back Lunges Rechts  mit 10kG Kettlebell
10x 46kG Teraband um die Füße und mit gestreckten Beinen aus den Armen/Rücken ziehen (ähnlich Rudern)
10x Russion Twist 10 kg Kettlebell
10x Kettlebell Swings 16kg
10 Overhead Press, 16 kG Kettlebell. 5L/5R
20 racked Squats, 16kG Kettlebell 10L/10R.

Zwischen den Übungen im Set pausen so gering wie möglich halten.
Pause zwischen den Sets war irgendwo zwischen 3 und 5 Minuten. Nicht vollständig regenerieren, aber der Puls sollte ca. 1 Minute wieder im Normalbereich sein.

Dauer für 3 Sets (ohne Aufwärmen): ca. 45-50 Minuten.

Hintergedanke bei der ganzen Sache:
1. Zwei aufeinander folgende Übungen sollen nicht (genau) die selben Muskeln ansprechen.
2 Nach Übungen die den Puls nach oben treiben folgen "lockere" bei mir sind die "Puls-Übungen" die Lunges und die Swings. Kraft-mäßig kämpfe ich mit den Overhead Presses zur Zeit am meisten.

Ergebnis von dem Ganzem: Nach 3 Durchgängen (und 2.5 Wochen Pause wegen einer Gehirnerschütterung) war ich gut erledigt. Fit traue ich mir 4 zu.  Direkt nach der Einheit waren auch meine (geraden) Bauchmuskeln gut beansprucht, aber aber am nächstem Tag war alles wieder gut. Dafür hat sich der Muskelkarter in den Beinen zwei Tage gehalten.


----------



## Astaroth (17. Januar 2021)

Mein Training heute

EMOM 1 
5 Snatch L/R
8 Burpees

EMOM 2
10 Swing to Gobletsquat
3 Clean to Jerk L/R

Ein EMOM dauert 10 Minuten

Als Finisher gab es dann 2 Minuten lang den Double Clean mit 16KG


----------



## mad raven (20. Januar 2021)

Nachdem ich Montag viel mit einem Pezziball für Core und Schultern gemacht habe waren heute mehr die Beine dran:

Lockeres Aufwärmen Inspiriert durch diese Video (aber nicht alles daraus0 gefolgt von Sprüngen mit und ohne Gewicht auf ein Balance Board jeweils 10 Sprünge:

nach vorne drauf und zurück ohne Gewicht, 
nach hinten drauf und wieder nach vorne
nach hinten, nach hinten runter, drüber nach vorne
nach vorne drauf und zurück mit 10kg Kettlebell 
nach vorne drauf und zurück mit 16kg Kettlebell
zusammen ca 10-15 Minuten.

Danach 4 Durchgänge von:

10+X Jumping Lunges ohne Gewicht, hohes Tempo
10 Racked Squatds L 16kg Kettlebell
10+X Swinges 16kg Kettlebell
10 Racked Squatds R 16kg Kettlebell
10x 46kG Teraband um die Füße und mit gestreckten Beinen aus den Armen/Rücken ziehen (ähnlich Rudern; hat die Übung einen Name?)

Mit X = 0,2,4.4, sprich 10 Lunges Durchgang 1, 12 Durchgang 2,  14.....).

Zwischen den Sets ca.3 Minuten  Pause bis der Puls sich so gerade wieder etwas beruhigt hat. 
Ein Set dauert ca. 4 Minuten. Macht eine Gesamtdauer von 15Minuten + ca. 30Minuten

Ergebnis: Ich bin nicht sicher ob ein fünfter Durchgang möglich gewesen wäre. Wahrscheinlich, aber nicht mit sauberer Technik.  Dafür fühlen sich meine Beine immer noch relativ frisch an.


----------



## mad raven (29. Januar 2021)

Hab mich heute auch an einem EMOM versucht. Die Anzahl ist noch nicht ideal, alles unterhalb vom rotem Bereich Aber so, dass ich auf saubere Technik achten kann.

Aufwärmen:


Sprungübungen ohne Gewicht auf das Balance Brett. 10x Beidebeinig, 10xR, 10L
Kettelbellflow mit 10kg Bell. 10 Durchgänge.

EMOM (alles 16kg Bell bzw 46kg Resistance Band; 5 Durchgänge)


12x Swings 
12x Jumping Lunges (ohne Zusatzgewicht)
4x Press L/R
15x "rudern" mit Resistance Band (wie oben)
8x Goblet Squat
10 Liegestütz. Davon mind. 3x in Folge mit Klatschen. (habe bis auf den ersten immer 4x geklatscht; Ohne Zusatzgewicht)
incl. Aufwärmen sind das ca. 40 Minuten. 
Bei allen Übungen kann ich noch ganz gut 1-3 Wiederholungen drauflegen. 
Besonders die Lunges sind schnell durch, gehen dafür aber auch stark auf die Pumpe. 

Falls noch jemand Anregungen hat bin ich dafür offen. Mit den vorrherigen Programmen war ich sehr zufrieden, dieses gefällt mir grundsätzlich, ist aber noch ausbaufähig.


----------



## Astaroth (29. Januar 2021)

Das schaut auch nicht ohne aus...




Wenn ich mit dem Intermediate 2 durch bin dann ziehe ich das mal durch👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (1. Februar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Das schaut auch nicht ohne aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boah, das probier ich!


----------



## mad raven (1. Februar 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Das schaut auch nicht ohne aus...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ist noch über meinem Level. Und ich bin auch nicht sicher ob das zielführend ist für meine Ansprüche.

Mir geht es nicht darum 25+ Minuten am Stück zu powern, sondern um die typischen Bikepark/Rennen Belastungen (oder auch beim Kampfsport). Harte kürzere Intervalle mit minimalen Pausen. Wobei die Pausen z.b. in etwas dem "entspannten Rollen" auf einem weniger anspruchsvollem Stück der Strecke, oder den wenigen Sekunden Zeit zum durchatmen beim 'Kleider ordnen' oder  'repositionieren'.
Die Belastung hingegen sollte (etwas) über die "Zielbelastung" liegen. Und vom allgemein "Härtegrad" so, dass man maximal 3 Einheiter dieser Art pro Woche einbauen sollte.


----------



## mad raven (4. Februar 2021)

Heute habe ich mein Training aus #260 etwas variiert und es fühlt sich gleich viel besser an:

10 alternierende Swings statt normale
erst 12 Jumping Lunges; ohne Pause 5 Liegestütz mit Klatschen
10 statt 8 Squads
4x Press L/R  (genau wie vorher)
15x Theraband Rudern (wie vorher)
Immer noch als EMOM. insgesammt 5 Durchgänge ohne Pause dazwischen. Am Anfang war es ca. 20-25S aktiv und 35-40 Pause. Im letzten Durchgang war das Verhältnis umgekehrt.
Ausnahme letzter Durchgang: Alles all-out.

Für die Squads köntne ich ein höheres Gewicht gebrauchen, der Rest passte.  Nach dem 25 Minuten war ich etwas kaputt, aber mit 5 Minuten Pause war danach alles wieder gut.

Durch die doch relativ langen Pausen ist das kein all-out Programm wie ein anderer Teil meines Trainingsplans.


----------



## Astaroth (6. Februar 2021)

Mein Training heute:

4 Runden mit 8 Wiederholungen, Pause nach Gefühl.

Press L/R
Squats L/R
High Pulls L/R
Snatch L/R

Erste Runde mit 24Kg. Zweite Runde mit 16Kg. Dritte Runde mit 20Kg und die vierte und letzte Runde wieder mit 16Kg.

Nach einer kurzen Pause ging es dann weiter mit Power Swings 28Kg 10Stück bei 7 Runden.

Dann nach einer weiteren kurzen Pause gab es den Suitcase Carry L/R mit 20Kg mit einer Dauer von 2min und 30sec pro Seite.

War heute Mega anstrengend da mir das Mittagessen heute sehr schwer im Magen lag 😡


----------



## Deleted 331894 (9. Februar 2021)

Gestern:

In Leiter in Wiederholungen :   5,4,3,2,1,2,3,4,5

20kg jeweils Links pro WDH Zahl dann Rechts pro WDH Zahl.

Deadlift
Row
Squad
Clean and Press
Swing
Snatch

Bei den WDH 1 und 2 bin ich mal mit der 24kg Bell rangegangen, aber da is dann der Puls komplett durch die Decke geschossen.

@Astaroth :
Ich hab mich mal bei nem Gruppenworkout meines Mittagessens entledigt . Seitdem max. no a Leberkassemme vorher. Mit vollem Kessel isses scho grob


----------



## mad raven (9. Februar 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> In Leiter in Wiederholungen : 5,4,3,2,1,2,3,4,5


Immer schön, wobei ich sie andersrum bevorzuge: von wenig bis viel und dann wieder zurück auf 1. Gerne auch mit wachsender Schrittweite (irgendwo oben habe ich ein Beispiel wie ich das ab und zu mit Swings mache)
Imho sollten die maximalen Wiederholungen (und der Durchgang davor/danach) im Grenzbereich liegen. 
Dadurch dass die Wiederholungen nach der Maximalbelastung wieder abnehmen. kann man (hoffentlich) saubere Technik beibehalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (9. Februar 2021)

Heute ist Beintraining angesagt da ich diese Woche aber Nachtschicht arbeiten darf erwarte ich mir nicht allzu viel...


----------



## Osti (9. Februar 2021)

EMOM40 

6 Swings links/rechts
6 Push Press links/rechts
6 Hang Clean links/rechts
6 Squats mit front rack links/rechts 

die ersten 20 Minuten mit 16kg gingen recht easy aber dann wurde es ziemlich zach


----------



## Astaroth (20. Februar 2021)

Mein Training für heute
One Arm Pushup 3x5
Horn Row 3x4 mit 24kg

Kurze Pause dann den Timer auf 10Minuten eingestellt und ab geht's
40 Bell Squeeze Liegestütze
40 Staggert Row L 20Kg
40 Staggert Row R 20Kg

Kurze Pause
5 Floor Press L mit 28Kg
5 Floor Press R mit 28Kg

Kurze Pause
Two Arm Squat Curl 3x5 mit 28Kg


----------



## Astaroth (1. März 2021)

Bin jetzt mit dem Intermediate 2 Training vom Kwella durch. Nun werde ich wieder mehr joggen bzw. Biken gehen. Mein Plan sieht deshalb so aus das ich wenn es gut läuft viermal pro Woche joggen bzw. Biken gehen werde und zweimal pro Woche mit den Kugeln arbeite. 
Nun meine Frage: was macht mehr Sinn um meine OberkörperMuckis 😁 zu erhalten.? Ein Training mit moderaten Gewicht und viele Wiederholungen oder ein hohes Gewicht mit wenig Wiederholungen?


----------



## RobbieH (10. März 2021)

Jemand Erfahrung mit Bike James 12 Wochen MTB Kettlebell Trainingsplan? Schwanke zwischen dem oder Kwella Inter 1. 
Ziel fitter auf dem Enduro zu werden und die stages besser zu meistern 😁
 VG


----------



## Astaroth (11. März 2021)

@RobbieH ich kenne nur die Programme vom J. Kwella. 
Die Kettlebell Challenge und das Intermediate 2 Programm habe ich mir gekauft wobei die Challenge nur verschiedene Workout's mit der Bell sind. Die kann man auch Mal zwischendurch weg ballern aber bei dem Intermediate 2 Programm heißt es dran bleiben und das 4x pro Woche und 12 Wochen lang. Das ist etwas für den Winter um da fit durch zukommen. Habe ich persönlich letzten Winter so gemacht.
Jetzt wo für mich die Bike Saison losgeht werde ich es so machen das ich max. 2x pro Woche mit der Bell trainieren werde. Auf YT findet man jede Menge Workout's. Eine gute Adresse in meinen Augen ist dafür "Lebe Stark". 

Gruß Michael


----------



## RobbieH (11. März 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> @RobbieH ich kenne nur die Programme vom J. Kwella.
> Die Kettlebell Challenge und das Intermediate 2 Programm habe ich mir gekauft wobei die Challenge nur verschiedene Workout's mit der Bell sind. Die kann man auch Mal zwischendurch weg ballern aber bei dem Intermediate 2 Programm heißt es dran bleiben und das 4x pro Woche und 12 Wochen lang. Das ist etwas für den Winter um da fit durch zukommen. Habe ich persönlich letzten Winter so gemacht.
> Jetzt wo für mich die Bike Saison losgeht werde ich es so machen das ich max. 2x pro Woche mit der Bell trainieren werde. Auf YT findet man jede Menge Workout's. Eine gute Adresse in meinen Augen ist dafür "Lebe Stark".
> 
> Gruß Michael


Danke für deinen Tipp Michael. Hab seit Ende Dezember 3x die Woche durchgezogen. Swing, Suqad mit Shoulder Lift, Rudern, Dead Lift, Flys und Crunches als solide Grundlage.
Jetzt Benötige ich was spezifischeres fürs Biken. da ja die ersten Rennen hoffentlich im mai los gehen 
Dachte auch an 2x Biken 2x Kraft die Woche


----------



## xalex (11. März 2021)

RobbieH schrieb:


> Jemand Erfahrung mit Bike James 12 Wochen MTB Kettlebell Trainingsplan? Schwanke zwischen dem oder Kwella Inter 1.
> Ziel fitter auf dem Enduro zu werden und die stages besser zu meistern 😁
> VG


Ich fand das 12 Wochen Programm super. Bin deutlich fitter geworden, gerade was "Enduro" anbelangt. Habe aber wenig Erfahrungen mit Krafttrainingsplänen, insofern fällt mir der Vergleich schwer. Vor Jahren mal was mit Geräten, Langahntel... nach Plan beim Physio gemacht, da  fand ich das von bikejames fürs Radeln jetzt effektiver.


----------



## Astaroth (30. März 2021)

Mein Training zur Zeit 2x pro Woche

3 x 1Minute Clean und Jerk 2x 16Kg
3 x 10 Bent Over Row 2x 16Kg
2x 10 Floor Press 2x 24Kg
2x 10 Floor Press High Bridge 2x 24Kg
2x 5 Squat Bizeps Curls 28Kg
2x 5 Squat Bizeps Curls 32Kg
4x 5 Push Up top L Sit 
Zweieinhalb Minuten Farmers Walk 2x 24Kg
1 Minute Plank auf dem Gymnastik Ball


----------



## Astaroth (3. April 2021)

Mein Training von Vorgestern, Gleiches Programm wie am Dienstag 😁

Gestern gab es dann Nachschlag 😉

2x 1 Minute Hand to Hand Swing 16Kg
3x 1 Minute Clean & Jerk 16Kg

Timer auf 15sec Work und 15sec Rest gestellt bei 20 Wiederholungen.
Snatch L 20Kg / 6 Wiederholungen
Snatch R 20Kg / 6 Wiederholungen
Jumping Lunges
Two Hand Swing 28Kg 8 Wiederholungen

3x 5 Push Up to L Sit
1 Minute Plank auf einem Gymnastik Ball


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (6. April 2021)

2x 90 sec Hand to Hand Swing 16Kg
3x 90 sec Clean & Jerk 2 x 16Kg

Timer 15 sec Work 15 sec Rest 18 Wiederholungen
Snatch L 20Kg
Snatch R 20Kg
Two Hand Swing 28Kg

4 x 5 Squat Bizeps Curls 28Kg
4 x 5 Push Up to L Sit

60 sec Plank auf dem Gymnastik Ball


----------



## mad raven (7. April 2021)

Ich hab vor ein paar Tagen Jump-Squads entdeckt. bin Gerade bei 6x5 mit kurzen Pausen. Ziel ist 3x10. Aussedem arbeite gerade an einem sauberem Clean. Wenn die Grundlagen bei den beiden Übungen passen werde ich meine Programme mal wieder überdenken.

edit: 
ich wusste doch das da noch eine dritte Technik war an der ich gerade arbeite: Single-Leg-Dead-Lift.  Da ich nicht de größte bin habe ich das Gefühl, dass meine Range-of-Motion sehr klein ist.
/edit

@Astaroth die Steigerung von Plank auf dem Gymnastik Ball ist: Liegestützpostion -> hand zur gegenüberliegenden Schulter. bin da bei 3x10 Mit L+R ist einmal zählen.


----------



## mad raven (10. April 2021)

Ich hab mein EMOM aus #264 modifiziert:

Statt 6x Liegestütze mit Kalteschen 5x
6x Jumping Squads statt 12 Normale
5x Press anstatt 4x
Dadurch habe ich jetzt 3 Übungen am Stück die Verhältnismäßig kurz sind, aber dafür geht die HF sofort hoch. Programm gefällt mir aber,  jetzt kann ich daran arbeiten die Umfänge zu erhöhen. 
Mir geht es gerade auch weniger um Maximalkraft als um Schnellkraft, Ich habe mich etwas mit Plyometrie beschäftigt und finde den Ansatz spannend. lässt sich zum Glück gut kombinieren.

Eine weitere Kettlebell irgendwoher zu bekommen ist zur Zeit ähnlich kompliziert wie ein neues Bike zu bekommen


----------



## Deleted 519304 (12. Mai 2021)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier richtig und ihr könnt mir bitte helfen und ein paar Anregungen geben. Verzeiht bitte, wenn ich nicht alle 280 Beiträge durchgelesen habe.

Ich suche nach Kettlebell-Routinen oder sog. -Flows, mit denen ich möglichst den ganzen Körper trainiere (Rücken/Bizeps, Brust/Trizeps, Schultern, Core, Bauch, Beine, Po). Also ein Durchgang möglichst ohne Pause von einer Übung zur nächsten und dann von vorne.

Welche könnt ihr mir da bitte empfehlen?

Danke.

Gruß

Bud


----------



## Astaroth (12. Mai 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


>


@BudHill Schau Mal hier


----------



## Astaroth (23. Mai 2021)

Da die letzten zwei Wochen das Wetter eher bescheiden war habe ich wieder vermehrt mit den Bell's trainiert. Das Training sah dann so aus:

2x1 Minute Hand to Hand Swing 16Kg, 20sec Pause
2x90 sec Clean & Push Press 2x16 Kg 30sec Pause
2x 1 Minute Clean 2x20 Kg 30sec Pause

Rudern mit einer Bell
1x32Kg
3x28Kg
6x24Kg
9x20Kg
Davon zwei Durchgänge

Squat Bizeps Curls
5x32Kg zwei Durchgänge
5x28Kg zwei Durchgänge

Liegestütz auf der Bell mit Übergang zum L-Sitz
5x4

Farmers Walk mit 2x 24Kg 3 Minuten


----------



## mad raven (24. Mai 2021)

Ich hab mein EMOM Training wieder mal modifiziert und an meine Fortschritte angepasst:

10x High Pull 16kg
erst 12 Jumping Lunges; ohne Pause 6 Liegestütz mit Klatschen
7 jumping Squads
4x Clean & Press L/R  (genau wie vorher)
15x Theraband Rudern (wie vorher)
Immer noch bein 5 Durchgängen. Mein Plan ist jetzt die Anzahl langsam zu erhöhen bis ich bei 10x Liegestütz 10 jumping Squads und 10 Clean&Press bin. und ggf. einarminge Highpulls.

Da das bei manchen Übungen schneller gehen wird als bei anderen wäre eine schwerere KB sicher nicht verkehrt, aber habe das Gefühl die sind zur Zeit entweder nicht lieferbar oder deutlich teurer als vor einem Jahr.

Zur Zeit sitze ich auch wieder mehr auf dem Bike und mache regelmäßig Stabi-Training, darum ist das Training mit der  KB auch etwas weniger als noch im Winter.


----------



## Astaroth (24. Mai 2021)

Wer bezahlbare Competition Kettlebells sucht der sollte sich hier mal umsehen. 








						sofort: BVDKS Wettkampf Kettlebell 8 - 48 kg (35mm Griff)
					

!!! sofort ab Lager Dornbirn !!!Bei diesem Modell wurde auf höchste Qualität und modernste Gußtechnik gesetzt. Die Kettlebell ist nicht mehr gefüllt sondern innen ausgegossen, der Rest hohl. Somit rückt der Schwerpunkt der Kettlebell nach oben in Richtung Griff was zu einer besseren Balistik und...



					powerteam.cc
				



Leider erst ab August verfügbar...


----------



## Deleted 519304 (24. Mai 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Wer bezahlbare Competition Kettlebells sucht der sollte sich hier mal umsehen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hatte mir je 2 16 - 32 gegönnt. Beste, die ich je in der Hand hatte! 

Super sind auch

https://www.kettlebellwebstore.nl/

Der Andre liefert aber nur inkl. 28 kg nach D. :-/

Die sind sehr ähnlich zu denen vom BVDKS, haben ein minimal breiteres und höheres Fenster, einen schmaleren Griff und der Griff Richtung Kugel geht senkrechter runter. Bei denen vom BVDKS geht der Griff Richtung Kugel auch so halbrund weg zur Kugel. Dadurch liegt die KB vom BVDKS weiter oben auf dem Handgelenk bzw. Unterarm auf, somit auch, zumindest bei mir und ein paar anderen Jungs, die ähnlich große Hände haben, wie ich, etwas kompakter, "satter". Bei denen aus NL fühlt sich durch die tiefere Auflage ein wenig "unruhiger", kippeliger an. Beide haben aber fantastische Flugeigenschaften. Man muss bei den beiden halt abwägen, ob man lieber einen breiteren Griff wünscht und eine KB, die weiter oben auf dem Unterarm Richtung Handgelenk aufliegt, die aber bzgl. des Fensters schon zu eng sein könnte, wenn man oft und sehr viele beidhändige Swings macht. Da hat die aus NL Vorteile, wenn auch nur marginale. Ein zu schmaler Griff und vielen Swings kann natürlich auch kontraproduktiv sein, wenn man nicht oder nicht genug oder nicht immer Magnesium dabei hat, da ein breiterer Griff schon besser in der Hand liegt. Ist aber natürlich, wie alles, persönliche Geschmackssache und ob man eher TGUs und Presses oder eher Swings macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Juli 2021)

Alle noch am Trainieren…ruhig hier geworden👋


----------



## Astaroth (25. Juli 2021)

Zur Zeit stehen die Kugeln bei mir nur in der Ecke


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Juli 2021)

Schade woran liegt es?
War die letzten Wochen eher faul.
Ging gesundheitlich nicht.
Morgen erneute Op am Rücken


----------



## Astaroth (25. Juli 2021)

Woran es liegt? Ganz eindeutig an mir! Wollte ja zumindest einmal die Woche (über den Sommer) mit den Kugeln arbeiten aber irgendwie habe ich momentan keine Lust dazu. Auf das Biken kann ich mich auch nicht ausreden da es ja die meiste Zeit regnet. Also könnte ich wenn ich wollte die Regentage zum Kettlebell Training nutzen. Leider bin ich dazu zu faul und das sieht man mir auch an!!!

Dir wünsche ich für morgen alles Gute @Bindsteinracer


----------



## mad raven (25. Juli 2021)

Bei mir auch wenig. Bin deutlich mehr biken so im Sommer. Und ohne lockdown habe ich auch wieder Training


----------



## Bindsteinracer (25. Juli 2021)

Hab vorher n Anruf bekommen.
Arzt krank
OP auf unbekannt verschoben💩
Biken geht nicht,Kraft auch nicht.
Toll🤨


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (25. Juli 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hab vorher n Anruf bekommen.
> Arzt krank
> OP auf unbekannt verschoben💩
> Biken geht nicht,Kraft auch nicht.
> Toll🤨


Der perfekte Zeitpunkt für Atemübungen. Tut viel für den bekannten Vagusnerv. Atmen ist eine der komplexesten Aktionen, die unser Körper kann. Viel Spaß mit den Bauchmuskeln


----------



## Astaroth (25. Juli 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hab vorher n Anruf bekommen.
> Arzt krank
> OP auf unbekannt verschoben💩
> Biken geht nicht,Kraft auch nicht.
> Toll🤨


Wenn es nicht läuft dann läuft es eben nicht😡


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. August 2021)

Ja was ist den bei den Kettlebell Leuten hier los? Alle kaputt oder was?
Mich hats mitte Juli an der Schulter erwischt. Oberarm ausgekugelt, diesmal and er eigentlich "gesunden" rechten Schulter. Jetzt sind beide hin...

Mit viel Glueck habe ich einen OP Termin naechsten Montag bekommen. Danach heist es erstmal warten, wiederaufbauen etc. Wird wohl bis Dezember dauern bis wieder was ernsthaftes mit den KB geht. 

Euch allen viel Glueck und gute Besserung! Und hoffentlich Wiederaufbau mit kleinen KB Einheiten


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. August 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Alle kaputt oder was?


Mir haben se den OP Termin verschoben.
Da der Arzt krank war🤦‍♂️🤨
Nen neuen Termin hab ich noch nicht.
Mit den Bells kann ich grad nicht richtig trainieren….


----------



## mad raven (5. August 2021)

Macht ihr mehr mit der KB oder seit ihr mehr mit dem Bike unterwegs? Im Sommer liegt meinnfokus ganz klar auf biken


----------



## Astaroth (5. August 2021)

Mein Fokus liegt im Sommer auch beim Biken...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. August 2021)

Sommer 
klettern
Wandern 
Biken sonstiges…
Meist nur 2 x die Woche mit den Langhantelstangen oder den Kettlebells.
In der „schlechten“Jahreszeit natürlich öfters.
Wenn ich Witterungsbedingt nicht raus kann.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. August 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Mir haben se den OP Termin verschoben.
> Da der Arzt krank war🤦‍♂️🤨
> Nen neuen Termin hab ich noch nicht.
> Mit den Bells kann ich grad nicht richtig trainieren….



Das ist Mist. Speziell wenn man noch keinen neuen Termin hat. Das "in der Luft" haengen macht einen fertig.
Machst du spezielle Uebungen wegen Verspannungen oder geht da momentan gar nix? 

Ich muss heut mal ins GYM, Beine trainieren und a bisserl den Oberkoerper durch bewegen. Fuellt sich alles total verspannt an. Mein Unterlagen als ich meine linke Schulter vor ein paar Jahren wieder hergerichtet hab find ich natuerlich auch nicht mehr...

Sonst:

Sommer  Biken, Motorrad, Bergsteigen, Laufen, Kraftsport
Winter Skitour, Kraftsport, seltener bouldern, Squash


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. August 2021)

Radfahren geht Akt nicht
Das Merk ich sonst 4 Tage später noch🥲
Entsprechend ist die Form…
Oberkörper Training geht nach Tagesform.
Da gibts bessere und schlechtere Tage.
Da ist es mir schon möglich Bankdrücken,Deadlifts usw zu machen.
Oder halt Übungen mit der Kettlebell ohne Swings.
Meinen Boxsack kann ich auch bearbeiten.
Also Bissi was geht schon.
Klettern,Bouldern entfällt wegen der Belastung Runter Springen,ins Seil fallen,Drehbewegungen seitlich usw
Wichtig ist jeden Tag ca 30 min Dehnen,sonst werde ich immer steifer.
Schlafen ist auch oft Bescheiden.
Bin n Seitenschläfer,da hab ich immer Schmerzen.
Also geht nur Rücken.


----------



## ForgottenData (5. August 2021)

Kamikaze Bike einlagen oder wie macht ihr das😓


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. August 2021)

Das Alter…🤫


----------



## Gdanski (6. August 2021)

hallo - kurze Frage: braucht man für das Intermediate 1 von Kwella zwei Kugeln und wie ist das Training überhaupt aufgebaut?
LG und danke


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. August 2021)

Ist das aus dem Buch?
Dann kann ich es dir nicht beantworten…


----------



## Gdanski (9. August 2021)

nein, ist nicht aus dem Buch. Ist ein online-Programm


----------



## Bindsteinracer (9. August 2021)

Kann man nicht nachlesen…🤷‍♂️
Vermute schon das du mindestens 2 brauchst.
Besser wohl mehrere mit verschiedenen Gewichten


----------



## Astaroth (20. August 2021)

Heute mal wieder mit der Kettlebell gearbeitet 💪

Timer auf 20x1 Minute eingestellt.
10 Swings und dann Pause. Waren dann 200 Swings und ich gut ausgepowert.


----------



## Gdanski (20. August 2021)

Hey, 
mit wie viel kg machst du die?


----------



## Astaroth (20. August 2021)

20Kg


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. August 2021)

💪💪💪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (20. August 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder mit der Kettlebell gearbeitet 💪
> 
> Timer auf 20x1 Minute eingestellt.
> 10 Swings und dann Pause. Waren dann 200 Swings und ich gut ausgepowert.


Super!

Meh ich will auch wieder... Momentan darf ich noch nicht mal mitm Terra Band arbeiten. Herr schmeiss Geduld vom Himmel,,,


----------



## Bindsteinracer (20. August 2021)

Op war schon?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (20. August 2021)

Ja. Letzten Montag. Jetzt erstmal Ruhe geben und dann Schulter mobilisieren. Ist alles noch recht steif und beleidigt 😏 und auf dem Rücken pennen. Bin normal auch Seiten Schläfer wie du, da verspannt sich irgendwann alles


----------



## Astaroth (21. August 2021)

Gute Besserung Euch allen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. August 2021)

Auch von mir gute Heilung und dann wieder Attacke


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. August 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute mal wieder mit der Kettlebell gearbeitet 💪
> 
> Timer auf 20x1 Minute eingestellt.
> 10 Swings und dann Pause. Waren dann 200 Swings und ich gut ausgepowert.


Hab ich heute mal ganz frech nach gemacht.
Auch mit der 20er.
Sollte ich öfters machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (23. August 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hab ich heute mal ganz frech nach gemacht.
> Auch mit der 20er.
> Sollte ich öfters machen.


Habe heute das ganze auch wiederholt 💪


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. August 2021)

Hast nur die Swings gemacht oder noch was zusätzlich?


----------



## Astaroth (24. August 2021)

Nur die Swings


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. August 2021)

Bei mir waren es 5 Min Warm Up Jumping Jacks usw.
Damit ich nicht mit kalter Hüfte Anfange..
Nach deinen 20min noch zusätzlich Bissi Mobility.


----------



## Astaroth (24. August 2021)

Aufwärmen kombiniert mit Mobility tue ich auch immer, das dauert dann ca. 10Minuten. Wenn das Training härter ist dann gönne ich mir immer 6Minuten CoolDown.


----------



## EL_BOB (24. August 2021)

Gdanski schrieb:


> hallo - kurze Frage: braucht man für das Intermediate 1 von Kwella zwei Kugeln und wie ist das Training überhaupt aufgebaut?
> LG und danke


Kannst du mit einer Kugel machen


----------



## Gdanski (24. August 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Kannst du mit einer Kugel machen


Ja, hab’s mir dann einfach besorgt. Bin aber mittlerweile beim clean und Snatch hängen geblieben - hab das Programm noch nicht mal begonnen 😉


----------



## EL_BOB (24. August 2021)

Gdanski schrieb:


> Ja, hab’s mir dann einfach besorgt. Bin aber mittlerweile beim clean und Snatch hängen geblieben - hab das Programm noch nicht mal begonnen 😉



Was hängt da? 
Geh den Snatch erst mal easy im Gewicht an, beim Drop wird erfahrungsgemäß gern mal der unter Rücken entlastet weil das Gewicht zu hoch gewählt wurde und die Angst besteht sich die Kugel gegen das Bein zu schlagen.


----------



## Gdanski (24. August 2021)

Ganz deiner Meinung. Mach das ganze mit 8 kg und komm gut zurecht.


----------



## Astaroth (30. August 2021)

Heute wieder 20x1 Minuten 10Swings mit der 24Kg Bell gemacht. Im Anschluss gab es dann noch 5-4-3-2-1 L/R Clean&Press mit der 20Kg Bell.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (30. August 2021)

Hatte am Samstag Einzel Training im Studio.
60 min Pumpen ich hab immer noch Muskelkater🤣🤣🤣


----------



## EL_BOB (30. August 2021)

Hatte gestern nach den Kniebeugen mal wieder Lust auf nen kleinen Kettlebellkomplex

snatch to 3 overhead Lunge to 1 half kneeling windmill to Turkish Get up down and up

je 5 Durchgänge pro Arm mit 32kg


----------



## Astaroth (8. September 2021)

Aus gegebenem Anlass gab es heute wieder ein kurzes Training mit der Kettlebell😁🎂😡

 20x1 Minute 10Swings 24Kg

5,4,3,2,1 Clean and Press 20Kg

5,4,3,2,1 Swing & HighPull 2x16 KG

Bei den Swings heute ging gefühlt gar nix. Musste mich sehr stark darauf konzentrieren das mir die Bell nicht abhanden kommt.


----------



## Gdanski (8. September 2021)

Machst du die c&p mit zwei KB oder einarmig?


----------



## Astaroth (8. September 2021)

Momentan einarmig


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. September 2021)

Der Lach Smiley war nicht böse gemeint.
Hatte am Mo. Meine 2 Rücken OP.
Alles Gut verlaufen.
Aber die nächsten Wochen ist dann erst mal nix mit Sport🥲
Dabei hab ich grad Au schon Winterspeck zugelegt Krankheitsbedingt…🤐


----------



## Astaroth (9. September 2021)

Habe es schon verstanden wie es gemeint war @Bindsteinracer 🍻
Ohje eine OP ist immer ... Wünsche Dir eine gute und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## mad raven (10. September 2021)

Da ich heute ohne Training nicht ausgelastet war und es zum biken schon zu früh dunkel wird habe ich mich Mal wieder motiviert durch diesen Thread mit dem Kettlebell beschäftigt: 
aufwärmen Balance Übungen auf Balance Board, blackrole und PetzziBall  und dann 20x1 Minute 10 High pulls mit einer 20kg Bell
Ehrlich gesagt war ich überrascht wie gut ich das verkraftet habe. Die "Arbeitszeit" hat konsequent ca. 26 Sekunden gedauert, über alle 20 Durchgänge.
Dafür dass ich den ganzen Sommer über nichts damit gemacht habe bin ich sehr zufrieden. Vllt sollte ich über eine 24kg nachdenken


----------



## Astaroth (12. September 2021)

20x1 Minute 10 Swings 24 Kg
5,4,3,2,1 Liegestütze auf den Bells to L-Sit
5,4,3,2,1 Clean and Press 20Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. September 2021)

Muss ab Montag auch mal wieder was machen.
Aber ganz easy.
Keine Swings,Kniebeugen usw.
Mal schauen was ich nach meiner Op machen kann.


----------



## Astaroth (20. September 2021)

Mein Training für heute

5x5 Man Maker 2x16Kg Pause nach Bedarf

Timer auf 15sec Work und 15Rest gestellt das ganze 10x 
Snatch 7x L/R 16Kg

Farmers Walk 2x24Kg für 90sec


----------



## Astaroth (20. September 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Muss ab Montag auch mal wieder was machen.
> Aber ganz easy.
> Keine Swings,Kniebeugen usw.
> Mal schauen was ich nach meiner Op machen kann.


Wie lief das Training?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (21. September 2021)

Na ja an sich passt es schon.
Ist bei mir aber eher Akt unter Rentner Reha Fitness zu verbuchen🤣
Problem ist halt wie schon gesagt das ich vieles nicht machen darf Akt.
Also keine Swings,kein schnelles Verdrehen seitlich Körpermitte usw.
Frühestens in 4 Wochen kann ich so langsam anfangen🥲


Heute Abend war ich 45 min Joggen.
Das Hüftgold muss ja auch mal weg🤐
Anschließend 
50xSquats immer 10 Wiederholungen
50xShoulder Press auch immer 10 Wiederholungen.
50xBrustdrücken auch jeweils 10 Wiederholungen.

Ist jetzt nicht die Welt aber muss echt aufpassen und langsam machen.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (22. September 2021)

Nachdem ich ewig keine Energie und Lust hatte, gestern mal ein bischen was mit der 24er gemacht.

Farmerswalk 2x24kg 
OHP und Pushpress
Kreuzheben
Rudern

Ich habe nun Muskelkater des Todes.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (22. September 2021)

Bergaufbremser schrieb:


> Nachdem ich ewig keine Energie und Lust hatte, gestern mal ein bischen was mit der 24er gemacht.
> 
> Farmerswalk 2x24kg
> OHP und Pushpress
> ...


Musst mehr machen😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (23. September 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Musst mehr machen😁


Glaub mir dessen bin ich mir durchaus bewusst. Habe es mir gaaaanz fest vorgenommen. Das hält so lange an, bis der kleine Fratz aka mein Sohn, meinen Schlaf wieder auf ein Minimum reduziert.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. September 2021)

Kenn ich …
meiner ist ausm gröbsten raus.
Muss mich die Wochen auch wieder langsam ran tasten.
Sobald der Rücken okay ist.


----------



## Astaroth (23. September 2021)

In 30Minuten inklusive Aufwärmen kann man sich ja ganz gut abschießen. Die Zeit findet Mann doch als Vater, spreche da aus Erfahrung 😁😴🥱😢😂

Wenn es schnell gehen muss mein Liebling zum abschießen

Timer auf 15sec Work 15sec Rest bei 40 Wiederholungen eingestellt und dann geht es ab. In den 15sec versuchen 6-7 Snatch zu machen dann hast du fertig.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (23. September 2021)

Die Zeit wäre oft schon da. Ich konnte mich einfach nie aufraffen. Wenn ich mal nicht Müde war, hatte ich tausend Dinge die ich machen wollte. Aber mit etwas Glück bessert es bald mal.


----------



## Bergaufbremser (27. September 2021)

Über Mittag die Kugel bewegt. Alles mit der 24Kg 

Pushpress
Clean&Press
Farmes Walk
Rudern
Cleans

Immer serien a 3x5 oder 3x10 bei den Cleans. Das ganze als Zirkel.


----------



## Astaroth (27. September 2021)

Mein Training für heute

1 Minute Hand to Hand Swing (zum Aufwärmen) 16Kg

3x5 Man Maker 16KG

Timer auf 15sec Work und 15sec Rest bei 20 Wiederholungen gestellt.
Jeweils 7 Snatch 

Finisher 2x24Kg Farmers Walk für 105sec


----------



## Gdanski (27. September 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Mein Training für heute
> 
> 1 Minute Hand to Hand Swing (zum Aufwärmen) 16Kg
> 
> ...



Timer auf 15sec Work und 15sec Rest bei 20 Wiederholungen gestellt.
Jeweils 7 Snatch

wie ist das gemeint?


----------



## Astaroth (27. September 2021)

In den 15sec Work machst du so viele Snatch wie es geht, in meinem Fall 7 Stück. Dann folgen 15sec Pause. Dann Seitenwechsel und wieder so viele Snatch wie es geht. In meinem Fall waren dann das 70 Snatch pro Seite 💪


----------



## Gdanski (27. September 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> In den 15sec Work machst du so viele Snatch wie es geht, in meinem Fall 7 Stück. Dann folgen 15sec Pause. Dann Seitenwechsel und wieder so viele Snatch wie es geht. In meinem Fall waren dann das 70 Snatch pro Seite 💪


Ah alles klar, danke


----------



## Astaroth (29. September 2021)

2 x 1 Minute Hand to Hand Swing 16Kg

5x ManMaker 16Kg
5x ManMaker 20Kg
5x ManMaker 16Kg

Dann wieder Snatch wie in den vorherigen Workout's

2 Minuten Farmers Walk mit 2x 24Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergaufbremser (30. September 2021)

Sodele heute über Mittag im HO wieder die Kugel bemüht.

Wie immer alles mit der 24er, gell

Snatch 5x5
Thruster 5x5
Goblet 5x5
Swings 5x5

Danach noch ein bischen gerudert und ein bischen in der Wohnung rumgelatsch aka Farmers Walk.
Das solte das schlechte Gewissen nach der nächsten Fress-Eskapade (heute Abend) ein bischen beruigen.


----------



## Astaroth (16. November 2021)

Nach ca. fünf Wochen Sportpause gab es heute wieder ein kleines Workout mit den Kugeln. Um es nicht zu übertreiben gab es es paar Swing's, Press, Row, Liegestütze und Deadlift.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. November 2021)

War heute morgen Joggen wollte eig aufs Rad…aber Wetter🤷‍♂️
Abends war ich n Stündchen mit der Langhantel beschäftigt.
Werde die Tage aber auch mal wieder ein Kettlebell Workout durchziehen.

Hat eig einer von euch n Airbike im Keller stehen?


----------



## EL_BOB (17. November 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> War heute morgen Joggen wollte eig aufs Rad…aber Wetter🤷‍♂️
> Abends war ich n Stündchen mit der Langhantel beschäftigt.
> Werde die Tage aber auch mal wieder ein Kettlebell Workout durchziehen.
> 
> Hat eig einer von euch n Airbike im Keller stehen?






Im Keller nicht. Aber im Hobbyraum


----------



## Bindsteinracer (17. November 2021)

Top.
Darf ich fragen wie oft du es In Betrieb hast?
Nicht das ich nachher n Haufen Geld ausgeb,und es fast nie benütze.
Sind ja nicht grad die günstigsten Teile.
Die Tage war eines bei E Bay,war leider jemand schneller mit dem Sofortkauf.


----------



## EL_BOB (18. November 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Top.
> Darf ich fragen wie oft du es In Betrieb hast?
> Nicht das ich nachher n Haufen Geld ausgeb,und es fast nie benütze.
> Sind ja nicht grad die günstigsten Teile.
> Die Tage war eines bei E Bay,war leider jemand schneller mit dem Sofortkauf.



Ich nutze das relativ häufig.

Erstmal hab ich ein paar Jahre Crossfit Wettkampferfahrung, daher gehört das Airbike eh dazu.
Da ich das nicht mehr so betreibe ist es im aktuellen Trainingsplan 2 mal pro Woche im Einsatz.  Plus nutze ich es gern zum warmfahren oder Cooldown. 

Ich habe es direkt bei Roque gekauft, für 970 Euro inklusive Versand. Finde das komplett okay dafür das das Teil gefühlt auch den nächste Krieg übersteht. Absolut massiv!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. November 2021)

Danke 
Mal schauen.
Der Preis schreckt mich schon ein bisschen ab…


----------



## EL_BOB (18. November 2021)

Für mein Empfinden würde ich aber nur dann eins kaufen, wenn man es als Ergänzung zum Trainingsequipment nutzt. Also mit Kettlebells, Bodyweight oder Langhantel etc. 
Man kann zwar auch gut Spints auf dem Teil machen, aber nur deshalb würde ich es auch nicht kaufen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (18. November 2021)

Ja ich überlege es mir mal…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (19. November 2021)

Heute gab es folgendes
10/10 Gorilla Row L/R
8/8 Clean L/R
6/6 Press L/R
4/4 Squat L/R
2/2 Snatch L/R
Davon jeweils 3Durchgänge mit einer 20iger Bell. 

Dann gab es noch einen Comlex
5 Gorilla Row
4 Clean
3 Press
2 Squat
1 Snatch
Zuerst Rechts dann Links und wieder 3Durchgänge mit 20Kg


----------



## Astaroth (22. November 2021)

EMOM 25

10x Double Squat 2x 16Kg
10x Double Row 2x 16Kg
10x Double Clean 2x 16Kg
10 x Liegestütze
10x Double Snatch 2x 16Kg

Aus den fünf geplanten Runden sind es nur vier geworden... So kaputt war ich schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## EL_BOB (22. November 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> EMOM 25
> 
> 10x Double Squat 2x 26Kg
> 10x Double Row 2x 16Kg
> ...


Stramme Nummer! 
Mach doch mal aus den Rows - Push Press oder seasaw presses. Dann hast du nicht 3mal die selbe Muskelgruppe.


----------



## Tony- (26. November 2021)

Ist euch schon mal die Kettlebell aus der Hand gerutscht und auf den Boden geknallt?
In der alten Wohnung war mir es egal, aber jetzt habe ich ein weng Angst um meinen schönen Boden..


----------



## Astaroth (26. November 2021)

Ist mir schon im Kinderzimmer passiert 😱😂🤷


----------



## nollak (26. November 2021)

So Studiomatten unterlegen?

Mein Bruder hatte sich zum Langhanteltraining letztens die von Strengthshop geholt. Bin erstaunt was die daempfen. Gut Schnapper ist das nicht 

Aber mir ist auch noch nie ne KB oder so aus der Hand gerutscht. Wenn ich gemerkt hab das es zu arg wird oder die Griffkraft nachlaesst hoer ich halt erstmal auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (26. November 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Ist mir schon im Kinderzimmer passiert 😱😂🤷


Habe leider kein Kind um mich der Verantwortung zu entziehen


----------



## Astaroth (26. November 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> So Studiomatten unterlegen?
> 
> Mein Bruder hatte sich zum Langhanteltraining letztens die von Strengthshop geholt. Bin erstaunt was die daempfen. Gut Schnapper ist das nicht
> 
> Aber mir ist auch noch nie ne KB oder so aus der Hand gerutscht. Wenn ich gemerkt hab das es zu arg wird oder die Griffkraft nachlaesst hoer ich halt erstmal auf.


An der Griffkraft hat es nicht gelegen, eher an Unachtsamkeit bzw. schwitzige Hände.


----------



## Tony- (26. November 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> So Studiomatten unterlegen?
> 
> Mein Bruder hatte sich zum Langhanteltraining letztens die von Strengthshop geholt. Bin erstaunt was die daempfen. Gut Schnapper ist das nicht
> 
> Aber mir ist auch noch nie ne KB oder so aus der Hand gerutscht. Wenn ich gemerkt hab das es zu arg wird oder die Griffkraft nachlaesst hoer ich halt erstmal auf.


Für Hebeübungen habe ich eine kleine, aber für die schwingende Sachen müsste ich mein ganzes Arbeitszimmer auslegen 🤔
Muss ich mir erst mal übungen heraussuchen, wo die Hantel nicht meterweit durch die Gegend fliegen kann.
Hätte jemand einen Satz für die Umgebung ungefährlicher Übungen zu empfehlen?


----------



## nollak (26. November 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> An der Griffkraft hat es nicht gelegen, eher an Unachtsamkeit bzw. schwitzige Hände.


Meh :/


Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Für Hebeübungen habe ich eine kleine, aber für die schwingende Sachen müsste ich mein ganzes Arbeitszimmer auslegen


Das mit dem ganzes Zimmer/Garage auslegen hindert mich auch an sowas, das geht ganz schoen ins Geld.
Aber wie waers mit auf dem Rasen trainieren? Bzw draussen halt irgendwo.


----------



## lifty (26. November 2021)

Gibt auch dicke Unterlegmatten für Waschmaschinen,  die sollten auch gehen.


----------



## EL_BOB (26. November 2021)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich euch sagen, dass mit 20mm dicken Gummiboden und einer auf Brusthöhe fallenden 24kg Kettlebell der Boden nicht heile bleibt 

Ein Kollege von mir hat mal 32kg beim Swing in die Schrankwand geschmissen....  Gibt es auch auf Video.

Sonst hilft nur Obacht und die Hände trocken halten. Mit Magnesia (Chalk) zum Beispiel. Das gibt es auch flüssig, dann hat man kaum Schweinerei.

Auch empfehlen kann ich Pull Up Grips. Mache ich gern wenn es sehr grifflastig wird. Siehe hier! Die kann man auch gut noch zusätzlich mit Magnesia bestäuben. 

Wenn es wirklich gar nicht geht, Zughilfen aus dem Gewichtheben. Die lässt garantiert keiner los.


----------



## Deleted 247734 (26. November 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Mit Magnesia (Chalk) zum Beispiel.


Ich habe dann das Problem das mir bei z.B. Cleans der Griff um den Daumen reibt - das kann unangenehm werden. Für Snatch mit 20kg ist meine Technik noch nicht stabil genug, davon abgesehen schaffe ich nur wenige in Folge davon.


----------



## Tony- (26. November 2021)

nollak schrieb:


> Aber wie waers mit auf dem Rasen trainieren? Bzw draussen halt irgendwo.


Wäre auch cool, aber die nächste freie Wiese ist 1Km entfernt..


lifty schrieb:


> Gibt auch dicke Unterlegmatten für Waschmaschinen,  die sollten auch gehen.


ja nee, die die was können sind schon anders..








						Gym Tiles - 100cm x 100cm x 43mm
					

These recyclable, environmental friendly fitness mats have true hidden forces and are developed specifically for the professional market. A beautiful floor in the dumbbell space to optimise damping in your weightlifting space.




					www.strengthshop.eu


----------



## EL_BOB (26. November 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wäre auch cool, aber die nächste freie Wiese ist 1Km entfernt..
> 
> ja nee, die die was können sind schon anders..
> 
> ...


von der 43mm Matte aus dem Strengthshop liegt eine bei mir. Die ist sehr gut, aber etwas drauf gefallen ist mir noch nicht. 40kg unsanft abstellen geht aber ohne Schäden.

Manko: weich! Man steht sehr undefiniert auf der Matte. Gerade bei Swings keine schöne Sache. Oder auch PushPress oder Jerks.


----------



## lifty (26. November 2021)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Wäre auch cool, aber die nächste freie Wiese ist 1Km entfernt..
> 
> ja nee, die die was können sind schon anders..
> 
> ...


Die kann was? Ging doch um Schutz, wenn die Bell auf den Boden knallt, oder? 



			https://www.amazon.de/Hocheffiziente-Antivibrationsmatte-Waschmaschinen-Lautsprecher-usw/dp/B075L7VQT6?th=1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (26. November 2021)

auf der Fläche habe ich das hier:








						Bautenschutzmatte 230 cm x 115 cm x 8 mm kaufen bei OBI
					

Optimaler Schutz vor mechanischen Beschädigungen ✓ Bautenschutzmatte 230 cm x 115 cm x 8 mm ➜ Baufolien & Planen bei OBI kaufen und bestellen




					www.obi.de
				




reicht für vieles aus, nur eben keine Stürze aus großer Höhe

Die Waschmaschinenmatten zerbröseln. Das ist nicht so feines Material.


----------



## lifty (26. November 2021)

Kann ja sicherlich immer passieren, dass das Teil mal weggeht, aber wenn dann ist der Boden eher mein zweites Problem...denke eher an die Füße.


----------



## Tony- (26. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Die kann was? Ging doch um Schutz, wenn die Bell auf den Boden knallt, oder?


Siehe da: 


EL_BOB schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung kann ich euch sagen, dass mit 20mm dicken Gummiboden und einer auf Brusthöhe fallenden 24kg Kettlebell der Boden nicht heile bleibt


----------



## Deleted 331894 (26. November 2021)

Also ich hab im Wohnzimmer diesen Boden:





__





						Amazon.co.uk : fitness flooring
					





					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Man sollte sich aber noch ne Anti rutsch Matte drunter bestellen.

Da kann man sich aus verschiedenen Farben was zusammenpuzzeln. Haelt auch einiges aus. Was habt ihr eigentlich vor? Juggeling trainieren?

Fuers normale Training nehme ich Gewichte die "safe" sind. Wenn ich rumbloedeln will geh ich raus aufs Feld oder ins Gym. Die haben die teuren Boeden und keine Nachbarn die die Pozilei rufen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (26. November 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Aus Erfahrung kann ich euch sagen, dass mit 20mm dicken Gummiboden und einer auf Brusthöhe fallenden 24kg Kettlebell der Boden nicht heile bleibt
> 
> Ein Kollege von mir hat mal 32kg beim Swing in die Schrankwand geschmissen....  Gibt es auch auf Video.
> 
> ...


Video bitte hochladen😉

Die Bell ist mir noch nicht aus der Hand gerutscht.
Dafür mal eine einzelne Hantelscheibe von der Hantelbank gerutscht.
Natürlich volle Breitseite auf den großen Zeh geknallt.
Ende vom Lied Besuch in der ZNA musste genäht werden…😢🤦‍♂️


----------



## CC. (26. November 2021)

Hier tummeln sich also die Freunde des Glöckchens. Danke @Astaroth für den Link hierher. 
Ich kann bestätigen, daß eine Kettlebell, die unachtsam beim Aufschwung aus der Hand gleitet, ziemliche Kerben ins Laminat macht. Da helfen wahrscheinlich nur OSB-Platten mit mindestens 20mm. Mit Gummi wird das nix.

Ich lese hier mal mit und werde die eine oder andere Anregung in meine Handhabung einbauen.


----------



## EL_BOB (26. November 2021)

Mal wieder Training. 
Letztens für die Mitte gemacht, nachdem ich mich vorher fürstlich zerstört hab. 

2x32kg
100m Farmerswalk
50 hängendes Knieheben seitlich rotiert (25/25)
80m Farmerswalk
40 Situps
60m Farmerswalk
30 hängendes Knieheben gerade
40m Farmerswalk
20 Situps
20m Farmerswalk 
10 striktes Beinheben hängend zur Stange


----------



## lifty (27. November 2021)

Dan John, Geoff Neupert,  Pat Flynn waren schon. Kwella, Sukopp waren auch schon Thema.  Sehr interessant ist auch die Seite von Sebastian Müller Vereinfache Dein Training. Da finden sich wahre Schätze. Interessanter Thread hier. Ich hoffe, demnächst auch wieder einsteigen zu können,  nachdem mich zu schwere Clean & Press schon ein halbes Jahr mit nem Golferellbogen beglückt haben.  Für die Fans vom Farmers Walk: Unbedingt mal Rack Walk und Overhead Walk probieren.


----------



## Astaroth (27. November 2021)

Den "Bär von Schilling" nicht vergessen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (27. November 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Dan John, Geoff Neupert,  Pat Flynn waren schon. Kwella, Sukopp waren auch schon Thema.  Sehr interessant ist auch die Seite von Sebastian Müller Vereinfache Dein Training. Da finden sich wahre Schätze. Interessanter Thread hier. Ich hoffe, demnächst auch wieder einsteigen zu können,  nachdem mich zu schwere Clean & Press schon ein halbes Jahr mit nem Golferellbogen beglückt haben.  Für die Fans vom Farmers Walk: Unbedingt mal Rack Walk und Overhead Walk probieren.



Bei Sebastian hab ich meine RKC Ausbildung gemacht und in seinem Gym Kurse gegeben. Die Art wie er Training vermittelt ist mit das Beste was ich im KB Bereich kenne. Durch die RKC kenne ich einige in Deutschland.

Wenn man über den Tellerrand blicken will empfehle ich mal Marcus Filly. 
Auch geil: Mavericks Fieldhouse


----------



## lifty (27. November 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Bei Sebastian hab ich meine RKC Ausbildung gemacht und in seinem Gym Kurse gegeben. Die Art wie er Training vermittelt ist mit das Beste was ich im KB Bereich kenne. Durch die RKC kenne ich einige in Deutschland.
> 
> Wenn man über den Tellerrand blicken will empfehle ich mal Marcus Filly.
> Auch geil: Mavericks Fieldhouse



Echt cool, ich finde, der kommt total sympathisch rüber und seine Artikel sind gut geschrieben.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (27. November 2021)

Todays Reha Workout für meine Schulter:

Warm up

Je drei Durchgänge;

KB Swing 24kg x 15
Squat 2x 20kg x 8
Military Press 14kg x 8    
Schulterrotationsvariationen mit dem Gummiband

Plank 
Front Row 2x20kg x 8
Push up x 15
Büzepscurls eng 24kg x 10  

mal sehen was die Schulter morgen sagt.





Astaroth schrieb:


> Bär von Schilling


Cool, kannt ich auch noch ned


----------



## Bindsteinracer (27. November 2021)

Heute auch mal wieder
Erst mal Warm Up
Dann:
20 Min Swings
Jeweils 10 Swings Rest Pause.

50x Shoulder Press jeweils Li/Re
50x Windmill jeweils Li/Re
50x Rowing/Rudern jeweils Li/Re


----------



## mad raven (27. November 2021)

Noch ein Tipp für den Boden: Judomatten.  Auch nicht super günstig, aber gebraucht geht das und am Boden passiert nix mehr


----------



## lifty (27. November 2021)

Kleiner Tipp noch zu Pat Flynn und seiner Webseite StrongOn:
Man kann dort auch ne monatliche Mitgliedschaft abschließen,  in welcher tägliche Workouts enthalten sind und der Zugriff auf alle vorangegangene Challenges. Auf aktuelle Challenges knallt er dann nochmal nen Rabatt für Member raus. Die gibt's dann jeweils als PDF.  Kostete Mitte diesen Jahres 18€/Monat, nicht so teuer, finde ich. Da kommt ne Menge gutes Zeug und die Challenges machen Spaß,  vor allem die 300 Swing Challenge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (27. November 2021)

Heute habe ich folgendes probiert




Musste mir aber gleich nach der ersten Runde eingestehen dass das nix wird. Die erste Runde habe ich mit einer 20iger Bell so wie angegeben durchgezogen. Die zweite Runde bis zur vierten Runde verkürzte ich auf 3/6/9 Wiederholungen wobei Runde zwei noch mit 20Kg absolviert wurde und Runde drei und vier mit 16Kg. Dann war Ende im Gelände...


----------



## lifty (27. November 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute habe ich folgendes probiert
> Anhang anzeigen 1378937
> Musste mir aber gleich nach der ersten Runde eingestehen dass das nix wird. Die erste Runde habe ich mit einer 20iger Bell so wie angegeben durchgezogen. Die zweite Runde bis zur vierten Runde verkürzte ich auf 3/6/9 Wiederholungen wobei Runde zwei noch mit 20Kg absolviert wurde und Runde drei und vier mit 16Kg. Dann war Ende im Gelände...



10 Runden ist auch derbe heftig. Swings/High Pull/Snatches 15 Wh sind schon echt übel...alles sehr hüftlastig. Simple, but not easy...bei Kettlebells scheint das echt angebracht zu sein.


----------



## CC. (28. November 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Squat


----------



## Astaroth (29. November 2021)

Warm Up

3x1Min Clean/Press 16Kg/20Kg/16Kg
3x10 Floor Press 2x20Kg
3x10 Goblet Squat 24Kg
3x10 Power Swing's 24Kg
3x10 Bizeps Curls 24Kg
3x5 Clean/ Bottom Up Press R/L 16Kg
90 sec. Hold Rack Position 2x20Kg

Cool Down


----------



## Astaroth (30. November 2021)

Das Training für heute

1h Schnee schippen😡


----------



## EL_BOB (30. November 2021)

Ich heute:

EMOM 12
Even: left arm
Odd: right arm

4 Clean and Press +
4 Clean and Squat +
5 One arm swing +
5 Snatch

Danach 
„Deathrace“
5 Runden auf Zeit
15 cal Airbike
10 Burpees


----------



## Bindsteinracer (1. Dezember 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Das Training für heute
> 
> 1h Schnee schippen😡


Same hier.
Und ne Stunde später hat’s angefangen zu regnen und alles war weg🤦‍♂️


----------



## Bindsteinracer (6. Dezember 2021)

Kurz und Schmerzlos.
Das heutige Training
500x Swings mit der 20er.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (7. Dezember 2021)

Warm up

Alternate Row   20kg 15x
Goblet Sqad 24kg 10x
Plank
One leg Deadlift 20kg 8/8
Push press 16kg 8/8
Plank
Swing 24kg 15x
Beast Tap 20x2
Snatch 20kgx8
Liegestüetz

2 Durchgänge und jetzad Schneeschaufeln


----------



## CC. (7. Dezember 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Sqad


Wieder dieser "bulgarische Erwachsenenfilm"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. Dezember 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Das Training für heute
> 
> 1h Schnee schippen😡


Gabs heute auch schon Training💪🤣


----------



## EL_BOB (8. Dezember 2021)

gestern Klassiker mit den 32igern

1a) 4x10 double Swings
1b) 4x8 double FloorPress

2a) 4x10 double Frontsquat
2b) 4x8/8 Gorilla Row

3a) 4x5/5 Windmill
3b) 4x60" Plank


----------



## Deleted 331894 (8. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Wieder dieser "bulgarische Erwachsenenfilm"?



Das könnte dann auch erklären warum mir am Tag danach der Arsch wehtut


----------



## lifty (8. Dezember 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> gestern Klassiker mit den 32igern
> 
> 1a) 4x10 double Swings
> 1b) 4x8 double FloorPress
> ...


32er ist heftig, gibt schön O-Beine bei den Double Swings.


----------



## EL_BOB (8. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> 32er ist heftig, gibt schön O-Beine bei den Double Swings.


So richtig Wild-West-Style 😂


----------



## Deleted 331894 (9. Dezember 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> gestern Klassiker mit den 32igern
> 
> 1a) 4x10 double Swings
> 1b) 4x8 double FloorPress
> ...


Respekt  

Machst du das "auf Zeit" ? Oder Zeit egal, hauptsache technisch sauber?


----------



## EL_BOB (9. Dezember 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Respekt
> 
> Machst du das "auf Zeit" ? Oder Zeit egal, hauptsache technisch sauber?


Sowas mache ich nicht direkt auf Zeit.

ich nehme mir zwischen 60 und 90Sekunden Pause pro Satz und orientiere mich immer an 12-15 Minute pro Block.
damit ich am Ende bei 45 Minuten ohne Warm up rauskomme.


----------



## EL_BOB (10. Dezember 2021)

Hey Leute. 
Will kein unnötiges Offtopic produzieren, aber ich teile über mein Instagram Profil ab Montag jede Woche 2 Workouts für zu Hause. 
Die kann man nachmachen. 

Kein Equipment zwingend notwendig, dass man nicht auch zu Hause hat. 

Nur Bodyweight. 

Wenn ihr Lust habt einfach bei Instagram nach @saschi_biknfit suchen. 

Alle Infos findet sich nach heute Abend dann in meinem Feed.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Dezember 2021)

So heute noch Nachtdienst 
Am Wochenende mal wieder was machen.
Neuer Stuff im Haus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (10. Dezember 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Hey Leute.
> Will kein unnötiges Offtopic produzieren, aber ich teile über mein Instagram Profil ab Montag jede Woche 2 Workouts für zu Hause.
> Die kann man nachmachen.
> 
> ...


Stabil mal n Abo da gelassen💪👍


----------



## CC. (10. Dezember 2021)

Plyo-Box beschde!
Wenn Du die Kettlebells eingeschwungen hast, kannst ja mal ein Wort über die Griffe hier lassen: griffg / Gießnaht, glatter Lack o.ä.
Viel Spaß mt dem neuen Zeux!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. Dezember 2021)

Bells sind von Gorilla Sports
Gutes Preis Leistungsverhältnis.
Swings mache ich immer mit speziellen Handschuhen.
Es sei denn es sind nur wenige bzw. kurze Sätze dann auch ohne.
Mhm gute Frage…
Griffig ja doch würde ich persönlich schon sagen.
Lack ist bei meinen anderen bis jetzt noch nicht abgeplatzt.
Normale Gebrauchsspuren halt,würde ich sagen vorhanden.


----------



## lifty (11. Dezember 2021)

Der Nachteil bei diesen Gorilla Sports KB ist, dass sie recht glatt sind. Und ich finde die Griffe etwas eng.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (11. Dezember 2021)

Fehlt mir Evtl der Vergleich.
Aber für meine Kinderhände langt es🤦‍♂️🤣


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Dezember 2021)

So gestern gab“s auch noch bisschen über ne Stunde Workout.
Mischung aus Kraft und Cardio.
Die 24er treibt zumindest bei mir ganz schön die Pumpe an🥵
Wollte eig heute oder morgen auch noch was machen.
Leider hat die Knechte angerufen,Kollegin Krank.
Also muss ich Nachtdienst schieben.
Da hab ich heute keine Lust mehr mich abzuschiessen….


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gdanski (12. Dezember 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> So gestern gab“s auch noch bisschen über ne Stunde Workout.
> Mischung aus Kraft und Cardio.
> Die 24er treibt zumindest bei mir ganz schön die Pumpe an🥵
> Wollte eig heute oder morgen auch noch was machen.
> ...


Wie sah dein Workout aus?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Dezember 2021)

Kurz Fassung 

Push und Press Übungen
Rudern,Front Squats,Thrusters,Double Kettlebell Rows
Zwischendurch immer wieder Wechsel Burpees.
Seilspringen,Jumping Jacks usw

War eig ganz kurzfristig.
Variere da immer spontan je nach Körpergefühl.


----------



## EL_BOB (12. Dezember 2021)

Leider war die Nacht sehr kurz. Töchterchen ist krank.
Da hab ich die Sonntagsrunde mit den Dudes leider verpasst(-ennt)

Also training im kalten Nebenhaus.

5 Runden
10/10 frontrack Box Step ups lateral
10 heavy Swings

3 Runden
10/10 military Press
10/10 Bentover row (schwer, nicht extra schwer)

3 Runden
15/15 Kettlebell curls
15 liegende Skullcrusher

10 Runden
30“ on 30“ off
Airbike


----------



## Deleted 331894 (12. Dezember 2021)

Gestern,

Warm up

Je 3 Durchläufe:
A
Alternate Row 24kg 10/10
Goblet Squat   24kg 10
Swing              24kg 15
Liegestütz       15

B
High Pull 24Kg 10  
Side lift mit Gummiband 8 je Seite
Klimmis  (sind mit der noch lahmen Schulter eher putzige Versuche. Irgenwie hat mein Latmuskel auf der Seite vergessen was seine Funktion is.)

Bizepscurls mit der 24iger fürs Ego  

Für 4 Monate nach Schulter - OP nicht schlecht und besser als ich erwartet hätte.


----------



## CC. (12. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Der Nachteil bei diesen Gorilla Sports KB ist, dass sie recht glatt sind. Und ich finde die Griffe etwas eng.


Das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Hab hier eine fast baugleiche von Movit: glatt und ovalisierter Griff. Ab fünfzig Snatches und im Sommer nicht zu gebrauchen 
Muß mir doch mal eine gescheite Comp zulegen. Aber die Preise derzeit....


----------



## CC. (12. Dezember 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Irgenwie hat mein Latmuskel auf der Seite vergessen was seine Funktion i


Du könntest ihn mit (technisch sauberen) dead stop rows wieder erinnern...


----------



## lifty (12. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Das ist auch meine Befürchtung. Hab hier eine fast baugleiche von Movit: glatt und ovalisierter Griff. Ab fünfzig Snatches und im Sommer nicht zu gebrauchen
> Muß mir doch mal eine gescheite Comp zulegen. Aber die Preise derzeit....


Competition fand ich nicht so geil.  Guck mal bei Roque oder bei Suprfit,  dort ist die Econ meines Erachtens besser als die Elite.  Ich hatte beide da war mit beiden zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (12. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Du könntest ihn mit (technisch sauberen) dead stop rows wieder erinnern...



In der Art sind meine alternate Rows schon gegangen, trotzdem danke 
Die High Pulls haben auch irgendwas gekitzelt was länger schon nicht mehr arbeiten musste. Ich bin aber auch der Meister im abfälschen. 



lifty schrieb:


> Competition fand ich nicht so geil.  Guck mal bei Roque oder bei Suprfit,  dort ist die Econ meines Erachtens besser als die Elite.  Ich hatte beide da war mit beiden zufrieden.



Ich hab die RKC Dragondoor Kettlebells. Die Dinger sind echt gut.


----------



## lifty (12. Dezember 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> In der Art sind meine alternate Rows schon gegangen, trotzdem danke
> Die High Pulls haben auch irgendwas gekitzelt was länger schon nicht mehr arbeiten musste. Ich bin aber auch der Meister im abfälschen.
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, stimmt..aber halt eben auch extrem teuer und upper class. 
Da hätte man vor 2-3 Jahren investieren sollen, heute sind die Preise echt heavy.  Die Suprfit 28er hab ich vor 3 Jahren für 69€ bekommen,  jetzt kostet die 24er Econ 79€.


----------



## EL_BOB (12. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Competition fand ich nicht so geil.  Guck mal bei Roque oder bei Suprfit,  dort ist die Econ meines Erachtens besser als die Elite.  Ich hatte beide da war mit beiden zufrieden.


Die von Suprfit finde ich großen Mist. Platzt alle Beschichtung ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (12. Dezember 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Die von Suprfit finde ich großen Mist. Platzt alle Beschichtung ab


Echt? Bei mir ist die top und wurde echt viel draußen bewegt,  ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste


----------



## EL_BOB (12. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Echt? Bei mir ist die top und wurde echt viel draußen bewegt,  ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste


Seh gerade da gibt es noch andere. 
Ich hab die Elite. Ne 24 und 2x16. Totaler Müll. 

Die Rogue E-Coat sind klasse. Dragondoor eh. Aber die kann man mit Gold aufwiegen. Echt inflationsfest


----------



## lifty (12. Dezember 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Seh gerade da gibt es noch andere.
> Ich hab die Elite. Ne 24 und 2x16. Totaler Müll.
> 
> Die Rogue E-Coat sind klasse. Dragondoor eh. Aber die kann man mit Gold aufwiegen. Echt inflationsfest



Deshalb hab ich die Econ behalten und die Elite wieder verkauft, fühlte sich für mich besser an, vor allem bei vielen Snatches und Swings. 


Frage: Hat hier schon mal jemand die 300Swing Challenge von Pat Flynn gemacht? Gibt ja diverse davon, aber immer spaßig und teilweise ein echtes Brett. Kann man sich gut mit aus Schuhen ballern,  wenn man möchte🤣


----------



## CC. (12. Dezember 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Ich bin aber auch der Meister im abfälschen


Du machst mir keine Konkurrenz. Du nicht!!!


Im Ernst: "alternate rowing" ist meist mehr wildes Rumrudern / Schwungrudern. Beim (abgestützen) Dead Stop Row setzt Du unten ab, läßt alle Spannung aus den Muskeln und Sehnen und setzt nochmal kontrolliert an. Da muß man mental ein bißchen dabeibleiben. Beim (gleichmäßigen) Ziehen ist der Fokus auf den Ansatz und den Ursprung vom Lat gerichtet: die zwei Punke müssen sich aufeinander zubewegen. Dann funktioniert das auch mit der Aktivierung. Ich mache das mit 20er Sätzen. Das ist eine feine Reha-Übung und man kann damit auch genügend Fleisch auf den oberen Rücken generieren. Seit ich die Übung (und andere) regelmäßig mache, hab ich auch keine Schulterprobleme mehr. *aufHolzklopf
Oder Du hast einen Latzug. Oder Du machst Klimmzüge auf Volumen mit einem Gummiband. Das ist dann spezifisch und zielgerichtet. Aber wenn Du eh die Schulter wieder aufbauen willst, dann ebend rows und viel Überkopf.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Dezember 2021)

Trainiert ihr mit oder ohne Handschutz?
Also ich meine so Handschuh Dinger oder ähnliches?


----------



## lifty (12. Dezember 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Trainiert ihr mit oder ohne Handschutz?
> Also ich meine so Handschuh Dinger oder ähnliches?


Ohne, im Höchstfall Flüssigkreide. Handschuhe und explosive Bewegungen mit Kugeldrehung in der Hand sind keine gute Idee.  Ich spreche von Snatches, Swings und Cleans.  Rows, Presses, Deadlift,  Loaded Carrys gehen bestimmt mit Handschuhen,  aber meins wäre das nicht. Selbst im klassischen Krafttraining halte ich Handschuhe für überflüssig. 
Wichtig ist dann entsprechende Handpflege...Bimsstein,  Handcreme etc.


----------



## EL_BOB (12. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich die Econ behalten und die Elite wieder verkauft, fühlte sich für mich besser an, vor allem bei vielen Snatches und Swings.
> 
> 
> Frage: Hat hier schon mal jemand die 300Swing Challenge von Pat Flynn gemacht? Gibt ja diverse davon, aber immer spaßig und teilweise ein echtes Brett. Kann man sich gut mit aus Schuhen ballern,  wenn man möchte🤣


300 Swings für 30 Tage oder was meinst du?

Ich hab schon mehrfach die 10.000 Swing von Dan John gemacht


----------



## EL_BOB (12. Dezember 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Trainiert ihr mit oder ohne Handschutz?
> Also ich meine so Handschuh Dinger oder ähnliches?



Ich hab manchmal, wenn es durch das Workout sowieso so kommt, oder extrem viele Reps sind die Klimmzug Grips an. 
Aber eigentlich immer ohne was. Nur Magnesia


----------



## lifty (12. Dezember 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> 300 Swings für 30 Tage oder was meinst du?
> 
> Ich hab schon mehrfach die 10.000 Swing von Dan John gemacht



Genau...300 Swings/Tag plus zusätzliche Übungen. Manchmal kloppt er noch ne Bonuswoche raus.  Dan John und Pat Flynn machen auch ne Menge gemeinsam,  Podcasts etc. 10000 Swing Challenge fand ich eher fad, zwar herausfordernd,  aber irgendwie langweilig.  Bei Pat Flynn rockt das mehr...meine Meinung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (12. Dezember 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Ich hab manchmal, wenn es durch das Workout sowieso so kommt, oder extrem viele Reps sind die Klimmzug Grips an.
> Aber eigentlich immer ohne was. Nur Magnesia


Die nutze ich auch. Aber wenn man schwer geht, was ja individuell ist,  dann stört das nur. 

Der Klassiker im Gym...Handschuhe bei Kniebeugen mit 60kg und 3 Wiederholungen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (12. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Ohne, im Höchstfall Flüssigkreide. Handschuhe und explosive Bewegungen mit Kugeldrehung in der Hand sind keine gute Idee.  Ich spreche von Snatches, Swings und Cleans.  Rows, Presses, Deadlift,  Loaded Carrys gehen bestimmt mit Handschuhen,  aber meins wäre das nicht. Selbst im klassischen Krafttraining halte ich Handschuhe für überflüssig.
> Wichtig ist dann entsprechende Handpflege...Bimsstein,  Handcreme etc.


Hab diese hauptsächlich für Swings sonst auch ohne.


			Amazon.de


----------



## lifty (12. Dezember 2021)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hab diese hauptsächlich für Swings sonst auch ohne.
> 
> 
> Amazon.de


Könnte ich persönlich nicht,  würde mehr kaputt machen als helfen.  Aber da ist vermutlich Jeder anders gepolt.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (13. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Ja, stimmt..aber halt eben auch extrem teuer und upper class.
> Da hätte man vor 2-3 Jahren investieren sollen, heute sind die Preise echt heavy.  Die Suprfit 28er hab ich vor 3 Jahren für 69€ bekommen,  jetzt kostet die 24er Econ



Hast recht, hab mir eben mal die aktuellen Preise angesehen... Wer investiert da noch in Gold?
Bei uns ging das damals via Sammelbestellung im Club. Der Lieferant der die Pakete geliefert hat sah auch aus wie ein Schrank  der brauchte keine Muckibude mehr wenn er mit seiner Tour fertig war.



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Hab diese hauptsächlich für Swings sonst auch ohne.
> 
> 
> Amazon.de



Ich hab letztes Jahr an einem Swing Marathon teilgenommen. 2109 Swings mit der 24iger am Stück. Herrlich Banane die Aktion aber in der Gruppe mit anschliessendem Grillen und so. Ohne Handschuhe nur Kalk. Irgendwann ist die Hornhaut so eingearbeitet das man keine Schwielen mehr merkt.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (13. Dezember 2021)

Klar bin da beruflich wohl auch empfindlich.
Aufgerissene Hände und Desinfektionsmittel im Dauertakt sind halt echt💩


----------



## Anferd (15. Dezember 2021)

Angefixt von einem Interview mit Pavel Tsatsouline habe ich das mal ausprobiert. Habe ich seit 15 Jahren immer mal vorgehabt, seit ich 1-2 Bücher von ihm durchflogen hatte.

Kurzhantel auf 15kg umgebaut, möglichst asymmetrisch beladen (Scheiben auf einer Seite). Darebee hatte ein Workout parat, den Swing habe ich mir auf YT bei Pavel angeschaut. Das reicht, ist nichts ganz neues für mich. Der Bizepscurl ging nur beidhändig, meine Pumpertage sind eine Weile her.

Es hat Spaß gemacht, mit Erweiterungen (instabile Liegestütze, 2 Sorten Rudern) sind 30min sehr schnell verflogen. Schön an der frischen Luft in der Mittagspause bei 4°. Vielversprechend. Neu war für mich, mich mit einem Gewicht nicht komplett plattzupumpen. Das Ergebnis war Schweiß und ein moderater Ganzkörperpump ohne direkt Erschöpfung und einen Ruhetag zu provozieren. Ganz nach Tim Ferris: Wenn der Trainigsreiz schon gesetzt ist, ist jede zusätzliche Bewegung Raubbau an der Regeneration.

*Wie gehts weiter?* Kaufe ich mit eine 16er und eine 24er Kettlebell? Wie sind die von *Decathlon *für große Pfoten? Nehmt Ihr bei einem Training wie unten die schwerstmögliche Kettlebell, oder ist das als moderates Training gedacht? War das überhaupt ein wertiges Kettlebell-Training?

edit zu den Schwielen: Aus einem anderen Sport habe ich die persönliche Erfahrung: Alle 2 Wochen machen gibt Blasen und dann leichte Schwielen. Jede Woche machen gibt gute Schwielen. Jede Woche 2 mal machen gibt gute Schwielen, die nach 1-2 Monaten verschwinden. Also wenn ich länger dranbleibe, reagiert die Haut erst mit Schwielen über, gewöhnt sich dann aber an die Belastung und ist fortan nur leicht verdickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (16. Dezember 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Angefixt von einem Interview mit Pavel Tsatsouline habe ich das mal ausprobiert. Habe ich seit 15 Jahren immer mal vorgehabt, seit ich 1-2 Bücher von ihm durchflogen hatte.
> 
> Kurzhantel auf 15kg umgebaut, möglichst asymmetrisch beladen (Scheiben auf einer Seite). Darebee hatte ein Workout parat, den Swing habe ich mir auf YT bei Pavel angeschaut. Das reicht, ist nichts ganz neues für mich. Der Bizepscurl ging nur beidhändig, meine Pumpertage sind eine Weile her.
> 
> ...


Über die Kettlebells von Decathlon kann ich nichts sagen.
Generell würde ich nicht das billigste Zeug kaufen wenn du auch Swing etc. machen willst. Das geht definitiv auf die Hände, früher oder später.

Was die Größe des Griffes angeht wirst du keine KB finden die du vollständig mit beiden Händen greifen kannst. In der Regel schauen bei Männerhänden immer der Kleine Finger, manchmal auch noch der Ringfinger raus, bzw. liegen außen am Griff an. Wenn man beidhändig greift natürlich. 

Bei deinem geposteten Training würde ich schwer gehen bei den Grinds. Gewicht so das ich max. noch 1 oder 2 Wdh. sauber machen könnte. Das passt dann als Gewicht auch für die Balisitics gut, die hier aber keinen Fokus haben. Alternativ würde ich das Training als 2. Teil eines Trainings machen wenn ich vorher wirklich schwer gehoben habe, oder gebeugt. Als Stand Alone finde ich es jetzt persönlich okay, aber realistisch betrachtet brauchst du da keine KB.

Grüße


----------



## Astaroth (16. Dezember 2021)

@Anferd wenn du neue Kugeln brauchst dann würde ich dir zu Competion Kettlebells raten.









						BVDKS Wettkampf Kettlebell 8 - 48 kg (35mm Griff) LAGERND
					

!!! sofort ab Lager Dornbirn !!!Bei diesem Modell wurde auf höchste Qualität und modernste Gußtechnik gesetzt. Die Kettlebell ist nicht mehr gefüllt sondern innen ausgegossen, der Rest hohl. Somit rückt der Schwerpunkt der Kettlebell nach oben in Richtung Griff was zu einer besseren Balistik und...



					powerteam.cc
				




Die kosten zwar mehr als die von dir genannten aber den Kauf wirst du nicht bereuen 👍


----------



## Terentius (16. Dezember 2021)

Ich trainiere zu Hause gern mit der Langhantel, manche Übungen auch mit der Kurzhantel. Aufgrund fehlenden Platzes für ein Rack mache ich nur Frontsquats, doch da ist meine Kernmuskulatur meine Begrenzung, weswegen ich inzwischen auch auf Boxsquats mit ner Scheibe in der Hand gegangen bin. Die Squats musste ich aufgrund ewiger Knieprobleme einige Zeit pausieren und bin da auch erst seit ein paar Monaten wieder dran. Umso wichtiger ist mir da die technische Durchführung, bzw. auch richtig tief gehen zu können. Boxsquats haben übrigens auch mein Knie wieder weitestgehend stabil gemacht. 

Beim Kreuzheben mache ich aktuell 5x5 130kg, Überkopfdrücken 5x5 52kg, Rudern 5x5 80kg und Frontsquat lappische 5x5 65kg. Alles eher locker und nicht komplett am Maximum, nach der letzten Einheit würde ich also noch ein paar Wiederholungen schaffen.

Als Ergänzung für Core, der Stabilität und Kraft in den Handgelenken und in der Schulter würde ich gerne ein paar Übungen mit Kettlebells machen. Bei den aktuellen Preisen würde ich ungern zu viele rumstehen haben. Zu welchen Gewichten und ggf. Übungen könnt ihr mir raten?


----------



## lifty (16. Dezember 2021)

Terentius schrieb:


> Ich trainiere zu Hause gern mit der Langhantel, manche Übungen auch mit der Kurzhantel. Aufgrund fehlenden Platzes für ein Rack mache ich nur Frontsquats, doch da ist meine Kernmuskulatur meine Begrenzung, weswegen ich inzwischen auch auf Boxsquats mit ner Scheibe in der Hand gegangen bin. Die Squats musste ich aufgrund ewiger Knieprobleme einige Zeit pausieren und bin da auch erst seit ein paar Monaten wieder dran. Umso wichtiger ist mir da die technische Durchführung, bzw. auch richtig tief gehen zu können. Boxsquats haben übrigens auch mein Knie wieder weitestgehend stabil gemacht.
> 
> Beim Kreuzheben mache ich aktuell 5x5 130kg, Überkopfdrücken 5x5 52kg, Rudern 5x5 80kg und Frontsquat lappische 5x5 65kg. Alles eher locker und nicht komplett am Maximum, nach der letzten Einheit würde ich also noch ein paar Wiederholungen schaffen.
> 
> Als Ergänzung für Core, der Stabilität und Kraft in den Handgelenken und in der Schulter würde ich gerne ein paar Übungen mit Kettlebells machen. Bei den aktuellen Preisen würde ich ungern zu viele rumstehen haben. Zu welchen Gewichten und ggf. Übungen könnt ihr mir raten?



Goblet Squat,  Turkish Get up, Ab Wheel, Swings, Bottom up Press, Loaded Carries,  Krabbeln in allen möglichen Varianten. 
Gewichte: 1x20kg, 2x24kg, 2x28kg, 1x32kg


----------



## CC. (16. Dezember 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


>


Das als "Full-Body"-irgendwas zu benennen,  finde ich schon ziemlich.  sportlich. Ist dann eher bezeichnend, auf welche Zielgruppe so ein Plan abzielt.


----------



## Terentius (16. Dezember 2021)

lifty schrieb:


> Goblet Squat,  Turkish Get up, Ab Wheel, Swings, Bottom up Press, Loaded Carries,  Krabbeln in allen möglichen Varianten.
> Gewichte: 1x20kg, 2x24kg, 2x28kg, 1x32kg


Ich denke da würde ich erstmal auf die 24er und 28er gehen. Mit ner 20er Hantelscheibe kann man ja auch einiges anstellen. Ab Wheel fand ich schon immer ziemlich masochistisch, wäre vielleicht mal einen Versuch wert. 
Goblet Squat und Swings habe ich schon mal gemacht im Training mit einem Kumpel, das hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Danke erst mal für die Tipps!


----------



## Astaroth (16. Dezember 2021)

Warm Up

2x1Minute Hand to Hand Swing's 16Kg
2x1Minure Clean Press 2X20Kg
4x5 Liegestütze auf der Bell mit 3sec Pause in der unteren Position
5/4/3/2/1 Clean to BackLunge Press 20Kg
9/6/3/1 Gorilla Row 28Kg
9/6/3/1 Goblet Squat 28Kg
90sec Hold Rack Position 2x20Kg
10x15sec Work/15Pause 6x20Kg Snatch


----------



## Astaroth (16. Dezember 2021)

Bitte Löschen Doppel Post


----------



## CC. (16. Dezember 2021)

Terentius schrieb:


> Aufgrund fehlenden Platzes für ein Rack


Hast Du Dir mal ein Fold Rack angeschaut? Meins (DIY) steht mitten im Wohnzimmer. Lohnt sich.


----------



## Terentius (16. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Hast Du Dir mal ein Fold Rack angeschaut? Meins (DIY) steht mitten im Wohnzimmer. Lohnt sich.


Davon habe ich tatsächlich noch nie gehört. Das wäre schon optimal von der Raumnutzung. Dafür müsste dann aber der Gewichtehalter ersetzt werden, wie hast du das bei dir organisiert? Ich trainiere hier auf 200x150 cm. 
Ursprünglich hatte ich vor mir zwei einzelracks zu kaufen, doch ich weiß einfach nicht wohin damit. Den Vorschlag behalte ich im Hinterkopf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CC. (16. Dezember 2021)

Meine Scheiben liegen (noch) am Boden. Die Pläne für einen rollbaren Toaster sind aber schon fertig.
Du kannst Dir Rollen an Deinen Halter bauen.
Du meinst einzelne Kniebeugen-Ständer mit Einzelracks? Kommt auf die Aufteilung Deines verfügbaren Platzes an. Wenn Du eine freie Wand hast mit Länge der LH zzgl. 2x40cm zum beladen, nimm oder bau Dir  ein Fold Rack, sonst die einzelnen Ständer. Mehr Details -> PN, sonst kriegen wir noch Schimpfe wegen OT


----------



## Anferd (19. Dezember 2021)

Danke für eure Antworten! Die erste Competition KB mit 16kg ist auf dem Weg zu mir. 🤗

Gestern gab es nochmal das Darebee Training, erweitert um zig Übungen (instabile Liegestütze, vertikales Rudern, Rudern mit Körpergewicht, Yoga Schulterstand & Fisch... ). An der frischen Luft. Ich habe aber jetzt verstanden, daß die komplexeren und ballistischen Übungen der Witz an der KB sind. Das merke ich an dem satten Muskelkater von den Swings. Hätte ich bei meiner sonstigen Sportpraxis nicht erwartet. Es gibt obskure Hüftmuskeln, die habe ich frischverliebt in meinen 20ern zuletzt so gespürt 😇

@CC.
Ja, das Darebee Programm ist kostenloses Material für den Breitensport. Ist auch deren einziges Programm für die Kettlebell, das ist also dort die totale Nische. Für einen schnellen, ungefährlichen Einstieg war es super - denn Üben ist heiliger als Recherche. Inzwischen schaue ich mich nach einem Kurs/Trainer um.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (20. Dezember 2021)

Nach einer schoenen Skitour am Samstag, Sonntag das Sonnenwetter auf der Terrasse genutzt:

Warm up;

3 Saetze

KB Plank drag through 16kg x10
Goblet Squad 32kg x 10
Push Press 20kg x 8
Gorilla Clean 2x20kg x 8

Vorgebeugtes Rudern 40kg x 8
Liegestuetz 15
Swings 32kg x 15
Gummiband Brustmuskeluebung


----------



## EL_BOB (21. Dezember 2021)

Backen heute Stollen. Training in der Küche nebenbei

10-8-6-4-2
One Arm Swing li/re
1-2-3-4-5
Military Press li/re
Into
2-4-6-8-10
One arm Swing li/re
5-4-3-2-1
Military Press li/re

Pause 3-5‘
10-8-6-4-2
Goblet Squat
10/10 Seitheben nach jedem Satz

So schwer wie möglich was das Gewicht angeht. Credits an Mavericks Fieldhouse 😊


----------



## Anferd (22. Dezember 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


>



Bei mir gab es wieder das Training mit 17kg Kurzhantel, die Bizeps als letzte Übung vor dem Yoga. Das vorgebeugte Rudern 3x10 je links und rechts. Schön draußen, an der Hantel war anfangs noch Eis 🥶

Dazu gab es

Instabile Liegestütz, 8,8,6
30 Bergsteiger beidbeining (Serratus Major und andere)
20 mal im Liegestütz Knie zum gegenüberligenden Ellbogen, Hüfte eindrehen (schräge Bauchmuskeln)
2 x 10 Shrugs
Yoga Schulterstand und Fisch.
Clean habe ich mal ausprobiert. EIn paar WDH gingen, danach leidet die Form (Stellung Hüfte & Schultern). Ich brauche einen Kurs!
*Was wäre als nächstes sinnvoll?* Ich denke an eine schwere Kettlebell (ab 24 Kg), um die großen Übungen und den Swing anstrengend zu bekommen. Und eine 10kg zum Üben weiterer Abläufe, oder nehm ich dafür erstmal die Kurzhantel? Die 16er Competition KB bekomme ich bei Bedarf schwerer, könnte eine Kette oder sowas reinlegen ... Erfahrungen?

Sehr sehr geil:

Es macht richtig Laune und hält im Pulli draußen warm. Mein erstes Wintertraining direkt vor der Haustür, für reines Yoga isses zur Zeit zu kalt.
Nach 3 Einheiten hat sich nun der Muskelkater verabschiedet, ich komme in einen Rhythmus. Rhythmus spart Kraft.
Mitten im Training kam ein netter Bote und brachte mein neues Schätzchen. 🥰
Wer sieht es?


----------



## lifty (22. Dezember 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Bei mir gab es wieder das Training mit 17kg Kurzhantel, die Bizeps als letzte Übung vor dem Yoga. Das vorgebeugte Rudern 3x10 je links und rechts. Schön draußen, an der Hantel war anfangs noch Eis 🥶
> 
> Dazu gab es
> 
> ...


Wenn würde ich mir eine 20er und eine 24er zulegen.


----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2021)

Yoga würde ich vorher und drinnen machen. Brauchst nur Platz in Größe Deiner Matte. Danach bist Du erwärmt und gedehnt und eigentlich schon im Leistungsmodus (wenn Du das Yoga darauf ausrichtest)
Bevor die Cleans nicht sauber und in rauher Menge mit der vorhandenen Kettlebell gehen, würde ich keine Gewichte erhöhen.


----------



## lifty (22. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Bevor die Cleans nicht sauber und in rauher Menge mit der vorhandenen Kettlebell gehen, würde ich keine Gewichte erhöhen.



Amen, hab mir von zu vielen Cleans (und zu schweren) ne schöne Entzündung am Ellbogenansatz geholt, der Mist geht schon seit Mai 😡


----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2021)

Au weh. Gute Besserung!
Mach mal öfters Quarkwickel: Quark + Frischhaltefolie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (22. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Au weh. Gute Besserung!
> Mach mal öfters Quarkwickel: Quark + Frischhaltefolie.


Allet schon durch, der alte Torso will nicht mehr so richtig.  Im neuen Jahr geht's wieder langsam los. Zum Glück geht Radfahren und Rucking/Walking problemlos.  

Dank Dir


----------



## Astaroth (22. Dezember 2021)

Anferd schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten! Die erste Competition KB mit 16kg ist auf dem Weg zu mir. 🤗
> 
> Gestern gab es nochmal das Darebee Training, erweitert um zig Übungen (instabile Liegestütze, vertikales Rudern, Rudern mit Körpergewicht, Yoga Schulterstand & Fisch... ). An der frischen Luft. Ich habe aber jetzt verstanden, daß die komplexeren und ballistischen Übungen der Witz an der KB sind. Das merke ich an dem satten Muskelkater von den Swings. Hätte ich bei meiner sonstigen Sportpraxis nicht erwartet. Es gibt obskure Hüftmuskeln, die habe ich frischverliebt in meinen 20ern zuletzt so gespürt 😇
> 
> ...


Welcher Hersteller ist es geworden? Mein Tipp wäre noch, kaufe immer gleich zwei Kugeln mit dem gleichen Gewicht. Mit zwei Kugeln macht das Training noch mehr Spaß aber zuvor sollte die Technik zu 💯% sitzen.


----------



## lifty (22. Dezember 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller ist es geworden? Mein Tipp wäre noch, kaufe immer gleich zwei Kugeln mit dem gleichen Gewicht. Mit zwei Kugeln macht das Training noch mehr Spaß aber zuvor sollte die Technik zu 💯% sitzen.


2 Kugeln mit unterschiedlichen Gewichten ist auch sehr zu empfehlen,  obwohl ich persönlich lieber einarmig arbeite.  Das gleicht Kraftdefizite besser aus.


----------



## Astaroth (22. Dezember 2021)

Zwei unterschiedliche Gewichte sind auch Top 👍


----------



## EL_BOB (22. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Yoga würde ich vorher und drinnen machen. Brauchst nur Platz in Größe Deiner Matte. Danach bist Du erwärmt und gedehnt und eigentlich schon im Leistungsmodus (wenn Du das Yoga darauf ausrichtest)
> Bevor die Cleans nicht sauber und in rauher Menge mit der vorhandenen Kettlebell gehen, würde ich keine Gewichte erhöhen.


Ich würde gar kein langes Stretching vor dem Krafttraining machen und auch nicht bevor viele Wdh wie bei Swings gemacht werden. Gern die Yoga Posen nutzen um die Gelenke zu mobilisieren, aber nicht ewig in den Posen ausharren.  Das ist was für eine einzelne Session oder als Recovery.


----------



## CC. (22. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Leistungsmodus (wenn Du das Yoga darauf ausrichtest)


Kommt immer drauf an, was man daraus macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (22. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Kommt immer drauf an, was man daraus macht.


Ferkel


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Quark + Frischhaltefolie.


Kartoffeln nicht vergessen🤣

Grad erkältet nix mit Training😢
Euch noch schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage.


----------



## CC. (23. Dezember 2021)

Leinöl nicht vergessen! 
Allen ein schönes Fest und schwitzige Feiertage...


----------



## Anferd (23. Dezember 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Welcher Hersteller ist es geworden? Mein Tipp wäre noch, kaufe immer gleich zwei Kugeln mit dem gleichen Gewicht. Mit zwei Kugeln macht das Training noch mehr Spaß aber zuvor sollte die Technik zu 💯% sitzen.


Es wurde die BVDKS, wie von Dir empfohlen. Danke für die Tipps, über die nächsten Kugeln werde ich noch etwas nachdenken und üben.

Heute gab es bei - 2° das übliche Training. Geil, diese Kältereize. Die Swings probiere ich jetzt teils einhändig. Heute kein Yoga - sondern Lohnarbeit nach dem Pumpen 

Kettlebell auf Eis:


----------



## Astaroth (24. Dezember 2021)

Heute gab es folgendes:

2x1Minute Hand to Hand Swing's
20x1Minute 10Beidhändige Swing's und 5Liegestützen


----------



## Bindsteinracer (24. Dezember 2021)

CC. schrieb:


> Allen ein schönes Fest und schwitzige Feiertage...


👍👍💪💪👋👋 Gleichfalls


----------



## Anferd (27. Dezember 2021)

Ohne die Glocke konnte ich nicht zu den Verwandten fahren. Heute gab es die übliche 3/4Stunde Spaß. Glorreich. 

Frohe Weihnachten!


----------



## Astaroth (27. Dezember 2021)

Training gestern
20x1 Minute 10Swings und im Wechsel 5x Liegestütze/ 5xJUMP Squat

Training heute
a 10x3 Double High Pull
   10x3 Double Push Press

b 10x3 Double Rows
    10x3 Liegestütze auf den Kugeln

c Shrugs All Out

d Sit Up's All Out


----------



## Astaroth (27. Dezember 2021)

Wer kurze knackige Workout's sucht der soll mal beim "Bär von Schilling" auf YouTube vorbei schauen. Der hat die letzten Tage welche online gestellt 👍


----------



## lifty (27. Dezember 2021)

Hätte hier auch was...für Interessierte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (28. Dezember 2021)

Uuuh!! Yeah!! Light weight Baby !! 

Angesport durch eure Trainings bin ich gluecklicherweise gut durch die Feiertage gekommen:

22.12

Warm up
Je 3 Durchgaenge

A
One side swing  24kg  / 15
One side row 24kg / 10
Push up 15
Crunshes 20

B
Vorgebeugtes Rudern 40kg / 8
Tea Pots 24kg / 8 pro Seite
Gorilla 20kg / 8 
Bizeps curl 24kg / 10


--------------
24.12

Warm up
Je 3 Durchgaenge

A
Squat  40kg / 8
Clean 24kg / 8 pro Seite
Free Squat / Kick kombo   8
Kettlebell floor Press 20kg / 8   (da hab ich mal richtig nachgelassen)


B
Pull up  8
Spiderman 10 / 10
Bizeps curl 32kg / 8
Swing 32kg / 15

-----------------------
26.12
Nach laaaaanger Zeit mal wieder laufen gewesen und natuerlich gleich uebertrieben. Ca. 11km und zwischendrin nen Stop eingelegt um Pull ups und push ups zu machen.


Heute bin ich froh nen Buerojob zu haben 

Aufjedenfall super die Ideen die man sich hier holen kann!


----------



## Astaroth (29. Dezember 2021)

Training heute

20sec. Push Up to Clean 
10sec. Rack Position Hold

Das ganze 8x bei 4 Sätzen. Pause nach den Sätzen nach Bedarf. Die ersten beiden Sätze machte ich mit 2x20Kg und dann mit 2x16Kg. Jeweils 3 Push Up to Clean. 

Finisher
50 JUMP Squat
50 Sit Up's


----------



## Deleted 331894 (29. Dezember 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Training heute
> 
> 20sec. Push Up to Clean
> 10sec. Rack Position Hold
> ...



Super Sache, das ist gut fuer die Pumpe 

Machst du die Push Up`s auf den KB?  Ich hatte da beim Man Maker Komplex immer Muffe das die Bell`s mal unter mir wegflutschen.


----------



## Astaroth (29. Dezember 2021)

Ja die Push Up's mache ich immer auf den Bell's. Anfang's hatte ich auch immer bedenken daß die Bell's umkippen aber ist mir bis jetzt noch nie passiert.


----------



## EL_BOB (29. Dezember 2021)

Ich hatte schon an Weihnachten das jährliche 12-Days of Christmas gemacht. 

Hat sich wieder gezogen wie Kaugummi

1 5cal Bike
2 (2/2) Clean an Press
3 (3/3) Windmill
4 (4/4) Thruster
5 (5/5) Snatch
6 (6/6) Frontsquats
7 Sit ups mit Kettlebell
8 (8/8) ballistic hand2hand picks
9 (9/9) Swing
10 (10/10) Split Squat
11 Kettlebell Heartbeats
12 (12/12) PushPress

Mit 24kg. War ausreichend


----------



## Deleted 331894 (30. Dezember 2021)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Ich hatte schon an Weihnachten das jährliche 12-Days of Christmas gemacht.
> 
> Hat sich wieder gezogen wie Kaugummi
> 
> ...



Double oder one sided im Wechsel? Ist aber aufjedenfall abgeschrieben und wird ausprobiert


----------



## Astaroth (30. Dezember 2021)

Warm Up

Push Up auf der Bell / Clean / Back Lunge Press L / Back Lunge Press R jeweils 3x
Push Up mit Pause tiefste Position auf der Bell jeweils 3x
Clean
Push Press 3x

Das ganze ohne die Bell's abzusetzen 4 Sätze

10x3 Dip's auf den Bell's
10x3 Double Row's
10x3 Floor Press

50x2 Sit Up's

@EL_BOB
Machst du eine Übung nach der nächsten oder machst du
1
1.2
1.2.3.
1.2.3.4
usw. bis du bei der zwölften angekommen bist?


----------



## EL_BOB (30. Dezember 2021)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Double oder one sided im Wechsel? Ist aber aufjedenfall abgeschrieben und wird ausprobiert


Alles mit einer Kugel!  Also immer links/rechts


----------



## EL_BOB (30. Dezember 2021)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Warm Up
> 
> Push Up auf der Bell / Clean / Back Lunge Press L / Back Lunge Press R jeweils 3x
> Push Up mit Pause tiefste Position auf der Bell jeweils 3x
> ...


Genau so wie du schreibst. Immer wieder bei 1 starten. Bin bis zur letzen Runde immer in Blöcken unbroken gegangen. Also 2-4 und 5+6 oder auch mal 2-6. das macht alles noch kerniger und ist bissl Abwechslung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (31. Dezember 2021)

Heute war Snatch Day

15sec. Snatch L 20Kg
15sec. Pause
15sec. Snatch R 20Kg
15sec. Pause

Das ganze 20x und immer sechs Snatch pro Seite
Dann Pause nach Bedarf und das gleiche Spiel nochmals mit 16Kg.

Morgen ist dann Pause und am Montag geht es dann weiter 👍 in diesem Sinne einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 🍾🎇🎆🧨


----------



## CC. (1. Januar 2022)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Heute war Snatch Day
> 
> 15sec. Snatch L 20Kg
> 15sec. Pause
> ...


Interessante Aufteilung. Gutes Volumen. Muß ich demnächst auch mal probieren. (Statt immer mit der Brechstange).

Allen ein gesundes und verletzungsfreies Neues!


----------



## Astaroth (3. Januar 2022)

Training heute

20sec. Push Up to Clean
10sec. Rack Position Hold

Das ganze 8x bei 4 Sätzen. Pause nach den Sätzen nach Bedarf. Die ersten beiden Sätze machte ich mit 2x20Kg und dann mit 2x16Kg. Jeweils 3 Push Up to Clean.

Finisher
8x3 Handtuch Bizeps Curls
50 JUMP Squat
50 Sit Up's


----------



## Deleted 331894 (5. Januar 2022)

Mal wieder nen Flow probiert:

AMRAP

Links 
-Swing
-Rockerswing
-Press
-Squat
-Thruster
-Viking Snatch
-Figure 8 fuer Wechsel auf Rechts

25 min
Start mit 16Kg dann auf die 20iger gewechselt


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Januar 2022)

Moin
Warmup dann…

Jerk Rechts
Links

Split Squat Rechts
Links

Snatch Rechts 
Links 

OH Sit Ups

Rudern Rechts
Links

Goblet Squats

Jeweils 40 Sek 
20 Pause

Das ganze knapp ne Stunde um mal Bissi Speck zu verbrennen🙄

Dann noch 50 Push Ups


----------



## Astaroth (6. Januar 2022)

Training gestern

Warm Up

Push Up auf der Bell / Clean / Back Lunge Press L / Back Lunge Press R jeweils 4x
Push Up mit Pause tiefste Position auf der Bell jeweils 4x
Clean
Push Press 4x

Das ganze ohne die Bell's abzusetzen 4 Sätze das ganze mit 2x16Kg

10x3 Dip's auf den Bell's
10x3 Double Row's
10x3 Floor Press

50x2 Sit Up's

Training heute

Leiter Training von 10-1

Swing 24Kg
Squat 24Kg
Bizeps Curls 24Kg
Liegestütze 24Kg

Zwischen den Runden Pause nach Bedarf. Dann am Ende der Leiter 5Minunten Pause und dann das ganze nochmals von vorne mit 20Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (6. Januar 2022)

Ahoi!

Am Sonntag gab es keine KB, sondern 108 Sonnengrüße zum Begrüßen des neuen Jahrs. 35 Minuten in Bewegung, grob sowas wie Burpees. War gut.

*Vor 2 Tagen:* "Das Übliche" mit der 16kg Glocke, Programm etwas abgespeckt, im Pavillon bei strömendem Regen.

4 Sonnengrüße zum warmwerden
3x 10 Goblet Squads
3x 10Rechts & 10Links  Swings
3x 10 Deadlifts
3x 10R & 10L Rudern vorgebeugt
20 Bergsteiger
15 Drehungen im Liegestütz mit Knie zum Ellbogen
3x 10 FacePulls (Schlingentrainer)
3x 8 Wackelliegestütze
Yoga Schulterstand
Yoga Fisch

*Heute*: 11min Swings, 16kg. Darin 2x1min Pause. Beidhändig, rechts, links, Pause. Puh, das zwiebelt. Ich sehe auch besser, wo die Form schwer zu halten ist - Schultern duchgängig hinten unten halten, Entspannen am Hochpunkt, Gewicht auf den Fersen lassen ohne umzukippen. Allgemein wird mein Gespür für Kugel & Rhythmus besser, ich komme jetzt geschmeidiger unter die Bell beim Clean.

Momentan lese ich "Enter the kettlebell" von P. Tsatsouline. Glorreich und klar. Auch das "Simple & Sinister" Protokoll ist beschrieben, das wäre für mich ein Zwischenziel. Also bin ich total heiß auf den TGU und habe mir eine 10kg Kugel bestellt, um das im Wohnzimmer üben zu können ohne Gefahr für mich und den Boden 
Aus dem Buch mag ich den Ansatz, als Neuling das KB Training als technische Übung mit wenigen Wiederholungen zu betrachten und das sportliche "Abreagieren" durch andere Geräte zu bewerkstelligen. Motorik lernt man ja am besten mit vielen, ziemlich kleinen Einheiten und Schlaf dazwischen.
Außerdem rät Pawel zu allerlei Dehnübungen, die ich teils schon instinktiv vor/nach dem Training mache. Danke Yoga 

Ansonsten geht meine Suche nach einem Trainer weiter. Mal sehen, ob ich am Wochenende einen Kurs besuchen kann.


----------



## lifty (6. Januar 2022)

Der TGU ist echt ne saugeile Übung.  Selbstkorrektur at its best!


----------



## Anferd (8. Januar 2022)

Sagt mal. Da scheint es ja verfeindete Lager zu geben. Wie ulkig.

*"Hardstyle"*. Wenige Wiederholungen, mehr Kraft als Ausdauer, wohl von Pavel Tsatsouline maßgeblich ins Leben gerufen. "Alles über 5 Wiederholungen ist Ausdauersport" - Pavel T.

*"Kettlebell Sport"*. Viele Wiederholungen, Kraftausdauer, Wettkämpfe auf 10 Minuten, wohl der klassische russische Kettlebellsport.

Wie haltet Ihr das? Nehmt Ihr das ernst? Sucht Ihr Euch das beste aus beiden Welten raus? Ich nehme von Euch eher gemischte Sitzungen wahr, kann es aber noch schlecht beurteilen.


----------



## EL_BOB (8. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Sagt mal. Da scheint es ja verfeindete Lager zu geben. Wie ulkig.
> 
> *"Hardstyle"*. Wenige Wiederholungen, mehr Kraft als Ausdauer, wohl von Pavel Tsatsouline maßgeblich ins Leben gerufen. "Alles über 5 Wiederholungen ist Ausdauersport" - Pavel T.
> 
> ...


Wieso verfeindet?
Es sind halt zwei Sportarten. Juggling müsste man ja theoretisch auch noch dazu zählen und diese merkwürdigen Fitnessinfluencer 

Spaß bei Seite: das sind zwei unterschiedliche Ansätze und beide sind nicht schlecht. Die Technik macht es aus. Pavel verfolgt mit der Hardstyletechnik eben einen eher auf Kraft ausgelegten Stil und Girevik ist eher die Ausdauervariante. 

Ich persönlich nutze beide Welten. Warum auch nicht?! Bringt mir in Kombination mehr als einzeln. Besonders im Kontext Mountainbike.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (8. Januar 2022)

Same hier.
Um Max Kraft geht es mir nicht.
Würde auch eher sagen,ne gesunde Mischung.
Oberkörper,Rumpf usw stärken.
Gleichzeitig die Pumpe bisschen hochjagen.


----------



## Anferd (9. Januar 2022)

Danke, das klingt vernünftig. Die beiden Parteien haben aber leicht unterschiedliche Techniken. Sind das Details, die für Freizeitschwinger nicht relevant sind? 

Heute 10min Swings 16kg mit 1x60s Pause. Habe mehr auf die Atmung geachtet. 
Mir wird klarer, warum das KB Training als hocheffektiv beworben wird. Das ist Scheiße anstrengend! 

Letzte Woche wurde ich darauf angesprochen, dass meine Unterarme dicker werden. Geht runter wie Öl.


----------



## lifty (9. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Danke, das klingt vernünftig. Die beiden Parteien haben aber leicht unterschiedliche Techniken. Sind das Details, die für Freizeitschwinger nicht relevant sind?
> 
> Heute 10min Swings 16kg mit 1x60s Pause. Habe mehr auf die Atmung geachtet.
> Mir wird klarer, warum das KB Training als hocheffektiv beworben wird. Das ist Scheiße anstrengend!
> ...


Die Unterschiede kannste getrost ignorieren.


----------



## Astaroth (9. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Sagt mal. Da scheint es ja verfeindete Lager zu geben. Wie ulkig.
> 
> *"Hardstyle"*. Wenige Wiederholungen, mehr Kraft als Ausdauer, wohl von Pavel Tsatsouline maßgeblich ins Leben gerufen. "Alles über 5 Wiederholungen ist Ausdauersport" - Pavel T.
> 
> ...


Ich bin mehr der Fan von Kettlebell Sport.


----------



## Anferd (10. Januar 2022)

So, das 10kg Schätzchen (Gusseisen) ist da. Die ersten 10 TGU sind gemacht. Jetzt geht es in die Heia - Motorik lernt das Hirn ja v.a. im Schlaf beim Auswerten der Erfahrungen des Tages.

Beim Gewicht ginge natürlich mehr. Aber so kann ich mich auf die Technik konzentrieren (KB "will hoch, weg vom Boden") ohne Sorgen um meine Schultern oder den Wohnzimmerboden. Wenn das sitzt, probiere ich es mit der 16er auf einem leidensfähigeren Boden.

Ausprobiert: Russian Twist, Renegade Row. Oh, da kommt viel Spaß auf mich zu.

Ach ja, nach den 10min Swings brauche ich Yoga. Mein Körper hat sich erst nach den Sonnengrüßen am nächsten Morgen nicht mehr wie ein eingetretenes Scheißhaus angefühlt. Dass man verspannt und verkürzt war, merkt man oft erst nach einer Dehneinheit/Yoga.


----------



## Astaroth (11. Januar 2022)

Training heute

20x1 Minute 10 Swing's 24Kg und 5 Liegestütze

50 Air Squat's


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (11. Januar 2022)

Die Regeneration nach 10min Swings ist ja echt der Hammer. 1-2 Tage brauche ich da erstmal keinen anstrengenden Sport.

Heute*:* "Das Übliche" mit der 16kg Glocke, unter dicken Wolken.


4 Sonnengrüße zum warmwerden
3x 10 Goblet Squads
3x 10Rechts & 10Links  Swings
3x 10R & 10L Rudern vorgebeugt
20 Bergsteiger
20 Drehungen im Liegestütz mit Knie zum Ellbogen
3x 10 FacePulls (Schlingentrainer)
3x 8 Wackelliegestütze
Yoga Schulterstand (Umkehrstellung, viel Blut am Herzen und wenig in den Beinen, Gefäßregulation wird trainiert)
Yoga Pflug (dehnt die ganze hintere Muskelkette)
Yoga Fisch (dehnt den vorderen Brustkorb)

Dazu über den Tag verteilt 5 TGU (10kg). Die sind echt komplex - es werden noch einige hundert ins Land gehen, bis ich mit einer halbwegs belastbaren Form rechne.

edit: Ach ja, die 2min Pause zwischen den Übungen werden mir lang. Das könnte schon der Ausdauereffekt der Swings sein. Allgemein flutscht das Trainig, ich könnte also bald den Anspruch aufbauen. Das mache ich aber bewusst langsam. Denn erst 6 Monaten deutliche Steigerung, dann schlapp und dann Krankheit/Überlastung kenne ich schon vom Hantelpumpen.
Inzwischen weiß ich: Langsam steigern, bei Infekten reduzieren und Geduldigsein bringen mir mitelfristig viel mehr Fitness, mehr Gesundheit und mehr absolvierte Trainigseinheiten.


----------



## Anferd (13. Januar 2022)

So. Der Kwella meinte auf YT, mit zu leichten Gewichten lerne man den TGU auch nicht richtig. Weil man mit falschen Bewegungen einfach davonkomme. 

Also gab es heute draußen ein "RKC Minimum Program". 

Aufwärmen (face-the-Wall-squats, Halos, Sonnengrüße) 

6 Minuten TGU. 3 Stück davon mit 16kg, sonst mit 10kg.


Das macht mit der 16kg Competition Bell schon anders Bock. Da ist nicht viel mit "eben krumm hindrücken" oder Blickkontakt zur Glocke verlieren. 
Ach, schön!


Meine Schultern werden dicker. Aber das *Impingement rechte Schulter* *meldet sich wieder. Aua. Hat das hier noch jemand?*
Mit Dehnen und Kräftigung der Gegenspieler bekomme ich das wieder in den Griff. Und die Computermaus auf die linke Seite. Aber es lauert...


----------



## lifty (13. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> So. Der Kwella meinte auf YT, mit zu leichten Gewichten lerne man den TGU auch nicht richtig. Weil man mit falschen Bewegungen einfach davonkomme.
> 
> Also gab es heute draußen ein "RKC Minimum Program".
> 
> ...


Impingment..kann ich ein Lied von singen.  Inklusive OP mit Anfang 30 (lange her) und seitdem nicht mehr wirklich schwer trainiert.  Innenrotation (Druckkette) nur wenn nötig.  Einarmige Übungen helfen, dafür ist die Kettlebell prädestiniert.  Seitdem hab ich auch kaum noch auf ner Bank gelegen,  Bankdrücken ist für Poser.  Schwere Dips und Military Press sind meine Mittel der Wahl. Wenn du beim TGU dran bleibst,  dann sollte es eigentlich besser werden.  Was bei mir wirklich gut hilft: TGU mit anschließendem Overhead Walk. TGU vom Boden normal starten bis in den Stand, dann ca. 15 - 20m laufen und anschließend den TGU wieder rückwärts zum Boden.


----------



## lifty (13. Januar 2022)

Überhaupt sind Carrys,  bevorzugt schwer...was auch immer das für den Einzelnen bedeuten mag...ein sehr gutes Mittel um Körperspannung und -kraft aufzubauen.


----------



## Anferd (13. Januar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Impingment..kann ich ein Lied von singen.  Inklusive OP mit Anfang 30 (lange her) und seitdem nicht mehr wirklich schwer trainiert.  Innenrotation (Druckkette) nur wenn nötig.  Einarmige Übungen helfen, dafür ist die Kettlebell prädestiniert.  Seitdem hab ich auch kaum noch auf ner Bank gelegen,  Bankdrücken ist für Poser.  Schwere Dips und Military Press sind meine Mittel der Wahl. Wenn du beim TGU dran bleibst,  dann sollte es eigentlich besser werden.  Was bei mir wirklich gut hilft: TGU mit anschließendem Overhead Walk. TGU vom Boden normal starten bis in den Stand, dann ca. 15 - 20m laufen und anschließend den TGU wieder rückwärts zum Boden.


Danke! Gut zu wissen und macht mir Mut. Ja, die Innenrotation mit Gewichten oder der Maus ist zu meiden... 

Ich sehe es kommen: ich brauche einen Kurs, mehr Mut und schwerere Glocken


----------



## lifty (13. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Danke! Gut zu wissen und macht mir Mut. Ja, die Innenrotation mit Gewichten oder der Maus ist zu meiden...
> 
> Ich sehe es kommen: ich brauche einen Kurs, mehr Mut und schwerere Glocken


Ein Kurs...bestimmt gut, aber was Gutes finden...schwierig.  Kwella ist ja hier in Berlin,  musste mal beim RKC gucken,  wo was in deiner Nähe ist.  Ich bin aber eher so Autodidakt,  zumal der TGU ja quasi selbstregulierend ist. Hast du das Buch vom Kwella? Sehr empfehlenswert, dort teilt er den TGU auf. Schweres Gewicht zwingt dich dort in den korrekten Bewegungsablauf.


----------



## lifty (13. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Danke! Gut zu wissen und macht mir Mut. Ja, die Innenrotation mit Gewichten oder der Maus ist zu meiden...
> 
> Ich sehe es kommen: ich brauche einen Kurs, mehr Mut und schwerere Glocken


Dan John,  Sebastian Müller, Johannes Kwella,  Kelly Starett,  Pavel Tsatsouline,  Andrew Read....das sind die Typen,  denen ich folge und vertraue.  
Kelly Starret- Werde ein geschmeidiger Leopard...sehr empfehlenswert.  Da ist dein Problem auch aufgeführt.


----------



## Anferd (13. Januar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Dan John,  Sebastian Müller, Johannes Kwella,  Kelly Starett,  Pavel Tsatsouline,  Andrew Read....das sind die Typen,  denen ich folge und vertraue.
> Kelly Starret- Werde ein geschmeidiger Leopard...sehr empfehlenswert.  Da ist dein Problem auch aufgeführt.


Danke Dir für die Tipps! Ich rüste Bücher auf, wenn ich mit "enter the kettlebell" durch bin. Zu Übungsbeschreibungen kann ich super einschlafen ;-)

Der Kurs, hmja. Mal sehen. Mir fehlt Zeit zum Reisen und diese komische Pandemie & Ungeduld blockiert gerade viele Optionen. Im Moment würden mir ein paar neue Übungen und das Ranführen an die schwereren Glocken schon viel helfen, denke ich.
Autodidakt, geht das gut mit Kettlebells? Ich bin da nicht unbeleckt, aber auf weitere Verletzungen durch Unvorsicht möchte ich verzichten. Ich habe ziemlich Respekt vor instabilen/schnellen, schweren Gegenständen


----------



## lifty (13. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Danke Dir für die Tipps! Ich rüste Bücher auf, wenn ich mit "enter the kettlebell" durch bin. Zu Übungsbeschreibungen kann ich super einschlafen ;-)
> 
> Der Kurs, hmja. Mal sehen. Mir fehlt Zeit zum Reisen und diese komische Pandemie & Ungeduld blockiert gerade viele Optionen. Im Moment würden mir ein paar neue Übungen und das Ranführen an die schwereren Glocken schon viel helfen, denke ich.
> Autodidakt, geht das gut mit Kettlebells? Ich bin da nicht unbeleckt, aber auf weitere Verletzungen durch Unvorsicht möchte ich verzichten. Ich habe ziemlich Respekt vor schnellen, schweren Gegenständen


Bücher...bevor du was kaufst...frag nach.  Ich hab ein bisschen was da. Buchstaben sind nicht weggelesen und onaniert habe ich auch nicht drauf.  Liegen bei mir eh nur rum. 

Geduld ist ne Tugend und Verletzungen lehren Demut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (13. Januar 2022)

Zum Thema Geduld:

Nen Wheelie schafft man ja auch nicht nach 1x Üben,  oder? Zumindest die Wenigsten


----------



## Anferd (13. Januar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Zum Thema Geduld:
> 
> Nen Wheelie schafft man ja auch nicht nach 1x Üben,  oder? Zumindest die Wenigsten


Ja. Beim Üben geht es mit meiner Geduld noch. 
Aber für den richtigen Kurs jetzt noch Monate zu warten, das würde mich permanent brutal ankotzen. Da ertrage ich lieber ein gewisses Mittelmaß. 
Geil wäre halt ein regelmäßiger geführter Kurs hier vor Ort, und dann mal eine erstklassige Schulung in Aussicht. Aber ist gerade nicht.


----------



## lifty (13. Januar 2022)

Leben is no sugarlicking
Deshalb bringe ich mir Dinge selbst bei. Und Kettlebells sind meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach selbsterklärend.  Ein paar Basics:
Spannung,  gerader Rücken,  keine schnellen Bewegungen...damit sollte es klappen.


----------



## Astaroth (14. Januar 2022)

Zum Thema TGU trainieren @Anferd 

Lege dich in die Startposition vom TGU und mache eine Faust. Auf die Faust legst du nun einen Schuh. Nun Versuche so aufzustehen wie beim TGU ohne das der Schuh von deiner geballten Faust fällt. 
Das ist in meinen Augen eine sehr effektive Übung um den Bewegungsablauf des TGU zu erlernen...


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. Januar 2022)

Warm Up
Dann 10 Runden mit der 16er
40 sek Attacke 10 Pause.
Obwohl hier eher wenig Pause ist,sondern umpositioniert werden muss.
Viel Spaß beim Nachmachen👋


----------



## Almost-Human (14. Januar 2022)

welche Bücher sind den Empfehlenswert? Habe vor kurzem auch wieder mit Kettlebells angefangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (14. Januar 2022)

Almost-Human schrieb:


> welche Bücher sind den Empfehlenswert? Habe vor kurzem auch wieder mit Kettlebells angefangen







Gibt natürlich noch mehr, die sind schon ein guter Einstieg.  Pat Flynn hat für nen Euro glaub ich auch was auf Amazon.  Seine Webseite ist ein wahrer Schatz.


----------



## EL_BOB (14. Januar 2022)

Zum Thema TGU.

Ich stimme zu wenn man sagt: Gewicht zwingt dich in die richtige Bewegung.
Aber ich stimme nicht zu, dass das der Heilbringer ist, vor allem wenn Schmerzen auftreten.

Der TGU ist komplex. In der Regel ist es aus meiner Erfahrung her so, dass die Leute im Training an zwei Positionen scheitern. Aufrollen und der Umsetzbewegung vor dem Aufstehen. Dabei setze ich eine halbwegs nutzbare Mobilität voraus. Hier kommt die Kugel aus der Kraftlinie und zwingt zur Korrektur/Rotation. Kann zu Schmerzen führen.

Was mir mit meinen "Schülern" häufiger begegnet ist, ist fehlende Mobilität in anderen Bereichen. BWS/Hüfte/Sprunggelenke sind Knackpunkte. Da hilft auch kein schweres Gewicht, vor allem nicht wenn keiner da ist der dich rettet wenn es mal Ernst wird. (Den Kopf darf man nicht unterschätzen in der Gleichung)

Ich will damit sagen, ohne deinen TGU gesehen zu haben @Anferd ist es wirklich schwer was aussagekräftiges zu sagen. Es kann schlicht alles richtig sein. Ohne dir zu nahe zu treten, aber bei dem was du hier so postet wundert es mich schon, dass dich 16 kg im TGU an die Grenze bringen.


----------



## EL_BOB (14. Januar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Gibt natürlich noch mehr, die sind schon ein guter Einstieg.  Pat Flynn hat für nen Euro glaub ich auch was auf Amazon.  Seine Webseite ist ein wahrer Schatz.




Dan John  eine ewige Inspiration.
Kein Buch hat mir mehr für mein Training gegeben!




Das Bild ist übrigens aus Sebastians KRABA 😊


----------



## lifty (14. Januar 2022)

Hier mal was aus dem Newsletter von Pat Flynn, heute:
_Jab/cross combo on heavy bag (or shadow boxing) x 30 seconds
Hardstyle plank (preferably on first two knuckles, otherwise on hands) x 30 seconds
Double kettlebell swing x 20 seconds (all out effort!)
Farmer Carry x 60 seconds

5 rounds total, no rest. 2 x 20 - 24kg for men; 2 x - 12 x 16kg for women._

*Description:* Get started with a simple punching combo. If you have a heavy bag, work that. If not, practice shadowboxing. After thirty seconds, hit a hard-style plank for 30 seconds. From there, hop up and EXPLODE into an "all-out" set of double kettlebell swings x 20 seconds. Leave nothing back on those swings! Then, carry those kettlebells by your side for 60 seconds, while managing and maintaining your breath, posture, and tension. Repeat for 5 rounds, no rest between.


----------



## Anferd (14. Januar 2022)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Zum Thema TGU.
> 
> Ich stimme zu wenn man sagt: Gewicht zwingt dich in die richtige Bewegung.
> Aber ich stimme nicht zu, dass das der Heilbringer ist, vor allem wenn Schmerzen auftreten.
> ...


Vielen Dank Euch allen für das wertvolle Input!

@Astaroth Der Tipp mit dem Schuh war gut. Das habe ich ausprobiert, hat L & R auf Anhieb geklappt. Vermutlich hätte ich mir die 10er Kugel sparen können für den TGU und direkt von Schuh auf 16er gehen. Naja, geiles kleines Kügelchen fürs Wohnzimmer, ist gut für etwas Bewegung in Arbeitspausen.

@EL_BOB Danke für die Details! Vor zwei Jahren hättest Du mit der Mobilität noch ins Schwarze getroffen. Inzwischen habe ich viel Yoga gemacht & studiert. So bin ich mMn weder koordinativ überfordert, noch begrenzt mich die Mobilität. Es ist ein freudiges motorisches&muskuläres Wachsen.
Die 16er bringt mich nicht wirklich an Grenzen. Sie sagt nur deutlich "ich will wegkippen, konzentrier dich", wo die 10er nur sagt "streng dich ein bisschen an, und du kannst mich auch einfach krumm hochschieben".
Danke auch für den Hinweis mit der Rotation und der Schulter, darauf werde ich nochmal genau achten. Ich bin erst gaaanz am Anfang meiner TGUs 

Zwei weitere Fragen kommen mir:

Bleibt die Schulter beim TGU hinten-unten-im-Sockel? Oder wird sie zur Decke hochgestreckt? Ich habe beides in Erklärvideos auf YT gefunden.
Progression ist toll und ich merke zunehmend, dass die Kugel ihren Charme erst bei höheren Gewichten ausspielt. Aber Muskeln wachsen sehr viel schneller, als Gelenke & Weichgewebe sich anpassen. Sollte ich mir für die nächsten 6 Monate eine Bremse auferlegen, z.B. nicht über 20kg gehen? Wie gesagt, aus meiner Sicht hatte ich für's Leben eigentlich genug Sportverletzungen und Sehnenprobleme.



​


----------



## EL_BOB (15. Januar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Euch allen für das wertvolle Input!
> 
> @Astaroth Der Tipp mit dem Schuh war gut. Das habe ich ausprobiert, hat L & R auf Anhieb geklappt. Vermutlich hätte ich mir die 10er Kugel sparen können für den TGU und direkt von Schuh auf 16er gehen. Naja, geiles kleines Kügelchen fürs Wohnzimmer, ist gut für etwas Bewegung in Arbeitspausen.
> 
> ...



Wir haben immer gelehrt, das die Schultern weg von den Ohren bleiben. 

Das soll eine stabile Poistion schulen und öffnet die Brustwirbelsäule. Dadurch erreicht man „Größe“ im TGU weil man in die Kraftlinie gezwungen wird. Für mein Verständnis ist das Schultergelenk so durch alle seine Bewegungen hindurch fest verankert und schiebt nicht aus dieser Position raus. Das Schulterblatt bleibt fixiert. Herausschieben würde bedeuten die Schultern wandern zu den Ohren. Häng da mal 40kg dran… das lässt du dann zügig wieder sein. 

Ich bin jetzt kein Physio oder Arzt. Hoffe das ist halbwegs verständlich 😅


----------



## Astaroth (19. Januar 2022)

Leiter Training von 10-1

Swing 24Kg
Squat 24Kg
Bizeps Curls 24Kg
Crush Grip Push Up 24Kg

Zwischen den Runden Pause nach Bedarf. Dann am Ende der Leiter 4Minunten Pause und dann das ganze nochmals von vorne mit 20Kg
Gesamtzeit ca. 26Minuten


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Januar 2022)

Deine Liegestütze mit Gewicht heißt um den Bauch fixiert!?
Oder wie ist das zu verstehen..


----------



## Astaroth (19. Januar 2022)

Nein, da habe ich mich missverständlich ausgedrückt. Die Übung heißt "Crush Grip Push Up"


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Januar 2022)

Weichei🤣

Okay hab mich schon gewundert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (19. Januar 2022)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Deine Liegestütze mit Gewicht heißt um den Bauch fixiert!?
> Oder wie ist das zu verstehen..


Gewichtsweste?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Januar 2022)

Nennt sich bei mir Corona Speck🤐🤣


----------



## Astaroth (23. Januar 2022)

Training gestern

Double High Pull 2x20Kg  10x3
Double Push Press 2x20Kg 10x3

Double Rows 2x24Kg 10x3
Liegestütze auf den Bell's 10x3

Jump Squat 50x
Situp's 50x

Training heute

Leiter Training 10-1
Swing 28Kg
Squat 28Kg
Bizeps Curls 28Kg
Liegestütze

Runde zwei mit 20Kg. Gesamtzeit 27min.


----------



## EL_BOB (23. Januar 2022)

Hab gestern mein neues Rad aufgebaut und nebenbei immer mal die 32iger durch den Raum geschmissen. 

Komplex:
1 Swing
1 Clean
1 Thruster
1 Windmill
1 Thruster
1 Windmill
1 Thruster

Immer links und rechts wenn ich ein Werkzeug aus der Hand gelegt habe, oder abgesetzt habe. Kamen in knapp ner Stunde paar gute Runden zusammen.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Januar 2022)

Verrückter 😳🤣👍


----------



## lifty (23. Januar 2022)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Hab gestern mein neues Rad aufgebaut und nebenbei immer mal die 32iger durch den Raum geschmissen.
> 
> Komplex:
> 1 Swing
> ...


32kg Clean kriegst du sauber hin? Ist schon ordentlich, Respekt!


----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. Januar 2022)

Muss die Tage auch mal wieder.
Da ich grad vermehrt laufe und in der Box bin.
Muss ich daheim nicht so viel machen.


----------



## EL_BOB (24. Januar 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> 32kg Clean kriegst du sauber hin? Ist schon ordentlich, Respekt!



Hardstyle? Ja, kein Thema. Eigentlich problemlos bis 48kg wenn ich nur auf Powerübungen mit der Kettlebell gehe.


----------



## Anferd (28. Januar 2022)

So! Am Mittwoch hatte ich 30 Minuten, die habe ich genutzt nach allerlei Terminen und Impfungen.

16kg Kugel:

4 Sonnengrüße 
3x Gobl. Squats
3x Swings beidhändig, rechts, links, Pause
25 Bergsteiger, beidfüßig
3x Face Pulls (Schlingentrainer) 
2x Rudern vorgebeugt, R & L
1x TGU, R & L
1x Mittagessen 

Gute Nachrichten, morgen habe ich ein Schnuppertraining bei einem Personal Trainer. Der kommt nicht aus der reinen KB-Ecke wie die RKC Trainer oder aktiven KB Wettkämpfer. Scheint aber schon Ahnung und Praxis zu haben, auch von skelettggesundem Sport allgemein. Lernen kann ich von ihm sicherlich viel. An die schwereren Kugeln wird er mich aber vermutlich nicht ranführen. Mal sehen; es geht vorwärts!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (31. Januar 2022)

Am Samstag gab es das letzte Training für mindestens 3 Wochen 😭😡 Der Grund dafür ist das ich einen Leistenbruch habe der am Donnerstag operativ behandelt wird. Hatte die letzten Wochen immer wieder mal leichte Schmerzen in der Leiste. Dachte mir aber nichts dabei da das Training immer komplett schmerzfrei war. Das hat sich seit Samstag nun geändert. Am Abend begannen dann die leichten Schmerzen dauerhaft anwesend zu sein🥲 also ging ich dann heute morgen zum Arzt der mich dann ins KH überwiesen hat mit dem Resultat das ich am Donnerstag unter das Messer muss...

Genug geheult.

Mein letztes Training ging so 

2x 1 Minute Hand to Hand Swing's (Warm Up)

Leiter Training 10-1

Swing 28Kg
Goblet Squat 28Kg
Bizeps Curls 28Kg
Liegestütze

Dann 4 Minuten Pause und dann das ganze nochmals mit 20Kg. Gesamtzeit 27 Minuten. Das ganze ohne Schmerzen...
Schade kam gerade so gut in Form 😭😭😭


----------



## Terentius (31. Januar 2022)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Am Samstag gab es das letzte Training für mindestens 3 Wochen 😭😡 Der Grund dafür ist das ich einen Leistenbruch habe der am Donnerstag operativ behandelt wird. Hatte die letzten Wochen immer wieder mal leichte Schmerzen in der Leiste. Dachte mir aber nichts dabei da das Training immer komplett schmerzfrei war. Das hat sich seit Samstag nun geändert. Am Abend begannen dann die leichten Schmerzen dauerhaft anwesend zu sein🥲 also ging ich dann heute morgen zum Arzt der mich dann ins KH überwiesen hat mit dem Resultat das ich am Donnerstag unter das Messer muss...


Gute Besserung! Dafür ist anschließend deine Leiste, zumindest auf der einen Seite, vor solchen Schäden geschützt. 

Ist das beim Training passiert? 

Ich hatte 2019 ebenfalls einen Leistenbruch. Da war ich gerade ein paar Monate an der Langhantel und hatte zuvor nur hin und wieder Fitness gemacht, bin aber ziemlich viel gelaufen, Rad gefahren und geschwommen. Passiert ist es bei 60 kg Kreuzheben... Falsche Atmung, zu wenig Muskulatur im unteren Bauch und eine genetische Vorbelastung waren bei mir die Ursache. Man sollte aber offiziell eine längere Sportpause einlegen, ich habe nach 4 Wochen, entgegen der Aussage meines Arztes, wieder mit dem Training begonnen, natürlich mit ganz leichten Gewichten. Man kann aber in den ersten Wochen nach der OP kaum etwas machen, das nervt schon ziemlich. 

Ich drücke dir die Daumen, dass alles gut läuft bei dir!


----------



## Astaroth (31. Januar 2022)

Danke @Terentius 

Keine Ahnung wie und wo es passiert ist...
Der Arzt meinte heute nur was von ca. 3 Wochen nichts schweres heben nach der OP. Aber mir ist schon klar dass das nur eine pauschal Aussage war und das es von Fall zu Fall länger oder kürzer dauern kann. Ich stelle mich schon mal mental auf 4 Wochen Pause ein.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (3. Februar 2022)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Am Samstag gab es das letzte Training für mindestens 3 Wochen 😭😡 Der Grund dafür ist das ich einen Leistenbruch habe der am Donnerstag operativ behandelt wird. Hatte die letzten Wochen immer wieder mal leichte Schmerzen in der Leiste. Dachte mir aber nichts dabei da das Training immer komplett schmerzfrei war. Das hat sich seit Samstag nun geändert. Am Abend begannen dann die leichten Schmerzen dauerhaft anwesend zu sein🥲 also ging ich dann heute morgen zum Arzt der mich dann ins KH überwiesen hat mit dem Resultat das ich am Donnerstag unter das Messer muss...
> 
> Genug geheult.
> 
> ...




Oh Mann, gute Besserung! Da kann man echt nen Hasskasper kriegen wenns grad laeuft und sowas kommt.
Aber es wird wieder  Meistens kommt man ja fitter wieder zurueck.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (4. Februar 2022)

ich merk grad das ich laenger schon keine Training gepostet hab

Gestern die @Astaroth Leiter gemacht  

10 - 1

Swing
Goblet Squad
Bizeps Curls
Push up`s

Einmal mit 20kg einmal mit 24kg
mal sehen ob ich das auf 24kg / 28kg steigern kann.

Aufjedenfall was fuer die Oberarme, da brennen die Butterkugeln!

einer geht noch:
-Mit dem Bizeps angeben ist oberarm...-


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. Februar 2022)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> ich merk grad das ich laenger schon keine Training gepostet hab
> 
> Gestern die @Astaroth Leiter gemacht
> 
> ...


Hab ich vorher auch gemacht wo ich hier mal wieder quer gelesen hab.
War ehrlich gesagt echt Überwindung.
Lag allerdings daran,das ich grad im Nachtdienst bin🥵
Allerdings nach den Goblet Squads
zusätzlich 10x Bankdrücken mit der Langhantel.

Ps gute Besserung an @Astaroth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gdanski (15. Februar 2022)

Spricht eigentlich was dagegen die Kugeln draußen am Balkon zu lagern?


----------



## lifty (15. Februar 2022)

Gdanski schrieb:


> Spricht eigentlich was dagegen die Kugeln draußen am Balkon zu lagern?


Nö, hab ich auch so. Bisschen abgedeckt,  fertig.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (15. Februar 2022)

Heute 

50 Swings
50 Brustdrücken je Li und Re
50 Squats
50 Bizeps Curls
50 Sit Ups über Kopf
50 Windmill
50 Clean and Jerk jeweils immer 5 x pro Seite


----------



## Deleted 331894 (16. Februar 2022)

Gdanski schrieb:


> Spricht eigentlich was dagegen die Kugeln draußen am Balkon zu lagern?


Einen Teil hab ich draussen in einer Gartenkiste. Rost ist kein Problem. Allerdings sind die Dinger im Winter erbaermlich kalt und es braucht etwas bis sie warm werden. (evtl, 30min vorher vor die Heizung stellen)



Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Heute
> 
> 50 Swings
> 50 Brustdrücken je Li und Re
> ...



Respekt   machst du die 50jeweils am Stueck oder teilst du das irgendwie auf?


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. Februar 2022)

Ne Pause und Gewicht ich sag mal nach Können
Aber Pausen an sich relativ kurz versucht zu halten.
Aber stur durch geackert hab ich auch nicht.

Heute gehts noch mal in den Keller.
Biken ist nicht draußen schüttet es wie verrückt.
Zwift ist nicht meine Welt.
Ab morgen hab ich eh wieder Nachtdienst😢

Mittags 
50 Seitheben
50 Squats 
50 Push Press beidseitig
50 Sit Ups über Kopf
20 Turkish Get Up
50 Swings
50 Vorgebeugtes Rudern
Davon 25 Li/25 Re
Anschließend ca 200 Meter Farmerswalk


----------



## Anferd (16. Februar 2022)

Meine Kettlebell-Reise nimmt interessante Züge an.

Mit dem Trainer habe ich Glück, wir verstehen uns gut.
Mein Ziel für die langfristige Grundlage bleibt: Die Glocke als ultrakompaktes Fitnesstudio für Kraft&Ausdauer&Rhythmus. Durch Yoga vor allem Mobilität&Koordination&Entspannung.

Nun setzt der Trainer aber doch erstmal einen Fokus auf gewisse Grundlagen. Das Impingement. Die saubere Stellung der Wirbelsäule in allen Bewegungslagen. Ich lerne gerade, dass ich die sauber vorgekippte Hüfte viel früher verliere, als ich dachte (z.B. bei vielen Swings). Hüftmobilität ausbauen für die tiefe Hocke als Grundlage für die GobletSquats. Stellung von Knie und Hüfte - Stärkung Gluteus Medius, Piriformis und viele andere. Also vor allem bissige, gemeine, komplexe Übungen mit dem Körpergewicht, leichten Kettlebells oder dem Schlingentrainer. Muskelkater, Überforderung und Bauchplatscher garantiert. Frei nach Goggins: "This is hard. Awesome, I am learning something important!"

Eine völlig neue Erfahrung ist für mich, dass ich viele Übungen nie richtig verstanden hatte. Ob mit Hanteln, dem Körpergewicht oder der Glocke. Ich kann das schon alles ausführen, Kräfte mobilisieren, beißen, nicht inkorrekt aussehen auf dem ersten Blick. Aber wie viel Fokus auf der im Detail korrekten Haltung liegen sollte. Und dass man viele Regionen auch aktiv entspannen kann oder sollte. Das war mir teils neu und klappt erstmal nur mit absurd leichten Gewichten und eisernem Fokus auf die Form. Eben NICHT die Nachbarmuskeln mitbenutzen. Mehrere Spiegel und ein Trainer mit geschultem Auge helfen da.

Was ich noch nicht verstehe ist die Frage, ob das alles zwingend nötig ist. Oder würden schwerere Kettlebells viele meiner Zwischenziele einfach mit abfrühstücken? Das kann ich mir schwer vorstellen.

Jedenfalls bin ich mit meinem aktuellen Weg und Fortschritt sehr glücklich. Muskelkater    Mal sehen, wo die Reise hingeht.

Allen frohes Üben! Und gute Besserung mit den fiesen Sackratten @Astaroth !


----------



## lifty (16. Februar 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Meine Kettlebell-Reise nimmt interessante Züge an.
> 
> Mit dem Trainer habe ich Glück, wir verstehen uns gut.
> Mein Ziel für die langfristige Grundlage bleibt: Die Glocke als ultrakompaktes Fitnesstudio für Kraft&Ausdauer&Rhythmus. Durch Yoga vor allem Mobilität&Koordination&Entspannung.
> ...


Ich weiß ja nicht,  wie alt du bist, aber meine Erfahrung mit Mitte 40 ist...Scheiß auf schwere Gewichte, Technik, Technik,  Technik...der Rest kommt von ganz alleine.  Impingement,  Kalkschulter,  Golferarm, Tennisellbogen,  Kreuzbänder ausgeleiert wie alte Ketten...all das machen schwere Gewichte...bei mir zumindest.  
Ich persönlich sehe den Goblet Squat eher als Hilfe für tiefe Kniebeugen,  sofern man diese mit der Langhantel machen will. Der GS ist meiner Meinung nach eine Übung,  die den Körper in den korrekten Bewegungsablauf zwingt. 
Auf jeden Fall viel Spaß,  liest sich gut!


----------



## Astaroth (16. Februar 2022)

Danke @Anferd fühle mich jeden Tag besser auch wenn ich noch weit davon entfernt bin das ich mich wieder an die Kugel wage.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (20. Februar 2022)

Freitag als Flow:

Einmal links durch einmal rechts durch

Swing
Rocker Swing
Clean
Press
Squat
Thruster
Figure 8 (als Übergang auf die andere Seite)

15x 16 kg
8x 20 kg

25min


----------



## Bindsteinracer (4. März 2022)

Alle nur noch uffe Rad🤔

3 Runden 
40 Sek Vollgas 20 Pause.

Snatch Rechts
Snatsch Links
Split Squats Rechts 
Split Squats Links
Sit Ups über Kopf
Rudern Rechts 
Rudern Links
Goblat Squats
Push Press Rechts 
Push Press Links
Sumo Squats
Russian Twist Rechts 
Russian Twist L

Anschließend 3x
40 Sek Push Ups so viele wie möglich 
20 Sek Pause


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (4. März 2022)

Heute nach 5Wochen Zwangspause das erste Mal wieder leicht trainiert.

3 Runden 16Kg

Floor Press L/R
Skull Crusher
Gorilla Row


----------



## Astaroth (5. März 2022)

Heute gleiches Spiel wie gestern mit dem Unterschied das ich als vierte Übung das Kreuzheben mitgenommen habe.

3Runden 16Kg 10Wiederholungen


----------



## Astaroth (9. März 2022)

Training heute

3x1 Minute beidhändige Swing's 16Kg
2x10 Clean und Press 16Kg L/R
2x10 Gorilla Row 16Kg L/R
2x10 Bizeps Curls 16Kg


----------



## Terentius (11. März 2022)

Falls es wen interessiert, es gibt gerade die 20kg KB für 43 €. Ich habe die leider noch für 50 € bestellt. Link 

Die Preise waren mir bisher einfach zu hoch, 20 kg sind zwar nicht viel, aber für den Anfang ist es als Ergänzung zum Langhantel- und Korpergewichtstraining bestimmt eine gute Ergänzung.


----------



## EL_BOB (13. März 2022)

Bei mir gibt es jetzt immer mal ein Training auf Video zum nachmachen 

Hoffe ihr habt Bock und Spaß. Bei Fragen gern an mich wenden


----------



## Bindsteinracer (14. März 2022)

Sehr geil
Nehme ich mal als Vorlage für mein nächstes Training👋


----------



## EL_BOB (15. März 2022)

Schneide gerade schon das nächste für Sonntag


----------



## Deleted 331894 (16. März 2022)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Bei mir gibt es jetzt immer mal ein Training auf Video zum nachmachen
> 
> Hoffe ihr habt Bock und Spaß. Bei Fragen gern an mich wenden



Hab ich mir auch mal aufgeschrieben. 

Just my tow cents:
Bei den paththroughs hast du ziemlich viel Rueckenrotation drin. Das Becken sollte eigentlich so grade und stabil wie moeglich bleiben wie bei einer Plank.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (16. März 2022)

@EL_BOB 
🥵🥵🥵 bin fertig wie‘s Brot….
🤣🤣💪💪


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EL_BOB (17. März 2022)

GAPHupf82 schrieb:


> Hab ich mir auch mal aufgeschrieben.
> 
> Just my tow cents:
> Bei den paththroughs hast du ziemlich viel Rueckenrotation drin. Das Becken sollte eigentlich so grade und stabil wie moeglich bleiben wie bei einer Plank.



Vor allem je länger das Training dauert, stimmt. Hat sich nicht so "extrem" angefühlt wie es aus dem Winkel aussieht. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## EL_BOB (17. März 2022)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> @EL_BOB
> 🥵🥵🥵 bin fertig wie‘s Brot….
> 🤣🤣💪💪



Ich war auch rum danach


----------



## mad raven (18. März 2022)

Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Kettlebell Experten hier.
Letztens im Studio habe ich jemanden gesehen der eine sehr lustige Übung gemacht hat:  

leichte KB
Standwage, KB anfangs am gestreckten Arm nach unten hängen lassen
jetzt in der Standwage bleiben und mit den Armen von Links nach rechts schwingen und die KB dabei übergebem
Wie heißt diese Übung?
Ich habe es zu Hause mit einer 10er versucht und dabei schnell mein Gleichgewicht verloren. Ist das tendenziell eher fehlende Technik oder war die KB zu schwer?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (18. März 2022)

mad raven schrieb:


> Ich hab mal eine Frage an die Kettlebell Experten hier.
> Letztens im Studio habe ich jemanden gesehen der eine sehr lustige Übung gemacht hat:
> 
> leichte KB
> ...



Die -"Ich reiss mir die Baender im Knie weil ich wie alter Kran pendel"?
      -"Ich will zu den Youtube Gym Fails"? 
      -"Ich bin eine Weichfloete und die X-klassischen KB Uebungen sind mir zu schwer"                                          -"Hat mir die dicke Trainerin beim ZUMBA empfohlen"


----------



## Astaroth (23. März 2022)

Zuerst "locker" 3,5Km gelaufen dann ging es für 10Minuten an die Kugel.

Timer 10x1 Minute
10Swings 16Kg und 5Liegestütze dann den Rest der Minute Pause.


----------



## Gdanski (23. März 2022)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Zuerst "locker" 3,5Km gelaufen dann ging es für 10Minuten an die Kugel.
> 
> Timer 10x1 Minute
> 10Swings 16Kg und 5Liegestütze dann den Rest der Minute Pause.


👍🏽Vom Bär v Schilling abgeschaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (23. März 2022)

Ganz genau 😁👍


----------



## Deleted 331894 (24. März 2022)

Gestern mal im oertlichen GYM an einem kostenlosen Workout teilgenommen:

10 min Aufwaermgehopse

Strict press 40kg x 5
KB Alternate Row 28kg x 8
Am Boden liegen und seitwaerts eine Hantel nach oben heben 🤓 10,5kg x 8
5 Runden

15/15 Snatch 20kg
5 Burbees ueber die KB
10 Lunges mit Gewicht
5 Runden

Danach stretchen. Gott bin ich unbeweglich geworden...

War lustig, aber im darauffolgenden socializing hab ich voll abgekackt 😂 hab dann wieder alleine Schultern trainiert 😝


----------



## Astaroth (24. März 2022)

Zuerst "locker" 3,5Km gelaufen dann ging es für 10Minuten an die Kugel.

Timer 10x1 Minute
10Swings Kg und 5 Liegestütze dann den Rest der Minute Pause.

10/15/20 Aufrechtes Rudern 20Kg


----------



## Anferd (25. März 2022)

Wieder Reinkommen ist das Programm. Im Sonnenschein 🤘

Gestern 20 Minuten mit 16kg:

20 Swings (abwechselnd links rechts) 1 Liegestütze, wiederholen
Goblet Squats
Ab-Roller-Bewegung


Heute 2 & 3 & 2 Minuten Swings (links rechts beidhändig bunt gemischt) und etwas Dehnerei für die Hüfte.


----------



## Anferd (27. März 2022)

Gestern ging es mit Trainer weiter, gute 2 Stunden Spaß.
Wir arbeiten weiter vor allem an meiner Hüfte und dem Körpergefühl. Inzwischen renne ich entspannter und schneller als vorher, die Kraft wird ganz anders generiert. Auch beim Swing und Squat habe ich inzwischen ein Gespür und Kraft dafür, die Hüfte korrekt zu aktivieren, nach vorne "unter" die Wirbelsäule zu schieben vor der Anspannung. Dazu viel dreckiger Kram aus der Körpermitte, Animal-Moves, an der Wand hoch in den Handstand krabbeln. Mein kreativer Peiniger mit TRX und Yogatuch meint, wir kommen langsam von den Grundübungen ins Spielen 

Eine schöne Übung, auch zum längeren Zeitvertreib:

Ausgangsstellung: Die Kugel steht einen Meter vor mir.
Linker Fuß geht quer nach vorne, rechts neben die Kugel --> 1 Lunge
zurück in Ausgangsstellung
Rechter Fuß geht quer nach vorne, links neben die Kugel --> 1 Lunge
Ausgangsstellung
beidfüßig vorhüpfen zur Kugel
1 Goblet Squat
beidfüßig zurückhüpfen in Ausgangsstellung
von vorne
Das nächste Traning wird sich v.a. um den Swing drehen. Die großen Übungen habe ich noch vor, auch dem Yoga-Kopfstand wollen wir uns mal zusammen widmen.

Wenn der Muskelkater abgeklungen ist, werde ich mich meinen Trainigsplänen widmen. Einer zum Mobilisieren&Aufwärmen, einer für Kraft. ❤


----------



## Astaroth (28. März 2022)

Heute Vormittag bin ich 90 Minuten gemütlich mit dem MTB unterwegs gewesen.

Am Nachmittag dann folgendes Programm

Timer 10x1 Minute
10Swings Kg und 5 Liegestütze dann den Rest der Minute Pause.

10/15/20 Aufrechtes Rudern 20Kg


----------



## Anferd (2. April 2022)

40 Minuten Fahrrad.

*Halbe Stunde mobilisieren und aufwärmen. *Mit einer betriebsbereiten Hüfte (Muskeln warm und Hüfte aufgedehnt)  ist der Sport echt komplett anders.
*Eine Stunde mit der Glocke*. Wenig ballistisches, eher als Kurzhantel missbraucht. Kaum einen Muskel ausgelassen. Saubere, tiefe Goblet Squat bis zum Verzweifeln. Beim vorgebeugten Rudern hatte ich der Technik zuliebe abgerüstet, mich aber inzwischen von 4 auf 10 Kilo gesteigert. (Absurd, dass ich das vor einer Weile noch mit 16 kg gemacht habe, etwas abgefälscht und viel aus der Schulter gearbeitet. Oh Wunder, dadurch wurde mein Impingement schlimmer.)
*Halbe Stunde Yoga.* Bogen, Schluterstand, Fisch, Kind, herabschauender Hund. *Entspannung und tiefe Atmung im Liegen, einfach mal alles loslassen. (Das ist extrem vorteilhaft für Körper, Geist und motorisches Lernen. **Es schaltet den Körper von Aktion um auf Regeneration! (link)**) *Wird bei 4°C mit nackten Füßen allerdings irgendwann kühl.
Unterbrechungen zum Jagen der Nachbarskinder, den Nachbarn ein Schlafsofa die Treppe hochtragen, Schneeballschlacht, mit ukrainischem Flüchtlingskind raufen und Balance Board spielen.


Ansonsten gönne ich mir jeden Tag meines Swings. Jetzt auch die 16er Kugel sicher abwechselnd links und rechts, Handwechsel auf Schulterhöhe. Meine allgemeine Geschichtlichkeit profitiert im Alltag sehr stark von dem Training. Ich bin beseelt.


----------



## lifty (2. April 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> 40 Minuten Fahrrad.
> 
> *Halbe Stunde mobilisieren und aufwärmen. *Mit einer betriebsbereiten Hüfte (Muskeln warm und Hüfte aufgedehnt)  ist der Sport echt komplett anders.
> *Eine Stunde mit der Glocke*. Wenig ballistisches, eher als Kurzhantel missbraucht. Kaum einen Muskel ausgelassen. Saubere, tiefe Goblet Squat bis zum Verzweifeln. Beim vorgebeugten Rudern hatte ich der Technik zuliebe abgerüstet, mich aber inzwischen von 4 auf 10 Kilo gesteigert. (Absurd, dass ich das vor einer Weile noch mit 16 kg gemacht habe, etwas abgefälscht und viel aus der Schulter gearbeitet. Oh Wunder, dadurch wurde mein Impingement schlimmer.)
> ...



Wenn du merkst, dass Du beim Rudern unsauber wirst, probier mal Gorilla Rows, da setzt Du die Hantel nach jeder Wiederholung ab. Ähnlich dem Start-Stop Swing, kurz neu ausrichten,  weiter.


----------



## clemsi (31. Mai 2022)

Moin zusammen!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "simplen" KB Workout für mehr Kraft und Ausdauer auf dem Rad, speziell bei langen und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten - da ist mein aktuelles Training (The Giant von G. Neupert) nicht mehr ausreichend. 
Zur Verfügung  habe ich 2x12, 2x16, 2x20 Comp KBs und ich dachte da an den Man Maker, 5x5. Ich möchte nicht  in jedem workout andere Übungen machen, sondern eher hier und da etwas alternieren (mal SeeSaw anstatt PushPress usw). Reicht der Man Maker oder sollte ich zwischen den Sets noch etwas anderes einbauen?


----------



## Anferd (31. Mai 2022)

clemsi schrieb:


> Man Maker, 5x5.


Was ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## clemsi (31. Mai 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Was ist das?


Beispielsweise:


> What is a man maker exercise?​A man maker exercise is a combination of the following exercises that are performed seamlessly one after the other:
> 
> 
> Plank
> ...


Mit verschiedensten Variationen.
Ich denke, was mir beim Clean und Press vor allem fehlt, ist etwas für den Beine und für den Lat - das könnte ich hier mit den Rows und Squats etwas abdecken.


----------



## CC. (31. Mai 2022)

Lunges + clean + press
oder 
lunges + snatches
ist eine gute Ganzkörper-Übung.
Die Lunges werden dabei alternierend pro Satz nach vorne und hinten gemacht. 

Klimmzüge für den Lat beschde.


----------



## EL_BOB (31. Mai 2022)

clemsi schrieb:


> Moin zusammen!
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem "simplen" KB Workout für mehr Kraft und Ausdauer auf dem Rad, speziell bei langen und anspruchsvollen Abfahrten - da ist mein aktuelles Training (The Giant von G. Neupert) nicht mehr ausreichend.
> Zur Verfügung  habe ich 2x12, 2x16, 2x20 Comp KBs und ich dachte da an den Man Maker, 5x5. Ich möchte nicht  in jedem workout andere Übungen machen, sondern eher hier und da etwas alternieren (mal SeeSaw anstatt PushPress usw). Reicht der Man Maker oder sollte ich zwischen den Sets noch etwas anderes einbauen?



Man Maker kannst du ja variieren bis du dusselig wirst 

Dazu kannst du mal als Rundentraining, mal als AMRAP oder auch als EMOM arbeiten. Auch als Leiter hab ich das schon gemacht.

von der Sache her musst du ja nur die jeweiligen Bereiche erkennen und Übungen vorsehen und dann Single oder Double festlegen:

Oberköper Push: Military Press, Push Press, Ball Press, Bottom Up Press, Seasaw Press, (Liegestütz)
Oberkörper Zug: Swing, Clean, Highpull, Renegade Row, Gorilla Row, Bentover Row, Staggered row, (Klimmzug) 
Unterkörper Zug: Deadlift, Single Leg Deadlift, Swing, Clean, Snatch, Gunslinger
Unterkörper Druck: Squat, Lunges nach vorn, nach hinten, Cossack Squat, paused squat, Split squats
Komplexere Mehrgelenksübungen: Thrusters, Clusters

Der ManMaker wird reichen, vor allem wenn du das Schema immer mal anpasst. Ewig 5x5 würde ich nicht gehen. Ruhig bissl Farbe rein da.

Mir persönlich wäre es zu stumpf, aber für zwischen den Ausfahrten tut es seinen Dienst in der Saison.


----------



## clemsi (31. Mai 2022)

@EL_BOB 
Danke! Was wäre dir zu stumpf? 5x5, man maker oder beides? 🙂 
5x5 war nur ein Beispiel- vllt lass ich auch (wie bisher) die Uhr laufen und/oder variier beim Gewicht. Wie du schon meintest, variieren kann man schier endlos, nur möchte ich nicht vor jedem Workout mir etwas neues einfallen lassen müssen und möchte zudem auch schauen, ob es über einen Zeitraum X eine (messbare) Progression gibt.


----------



## EL_BOB (1. Juni 2022)

clemsi schrieb:


> @EL_BOB
> Danke! Was wäre dir zu stumpf? 5x5, man maker oder beides? 🙂
> 5x5 war nur ein Beispiel- vllt lass ich auch (wie bisher) die Uhr laufen und/oder variier beim Gewicht. Wie du schon meintest, variieren kann man schier endlos, nur möchte ich nicht vor jedem Workout mir etwas neues einfallen lassen müssen und möchte zudem auch schauen, ob es über einen Zeitraum X eine (messbare) Progression gibt.



Dann immer den Klassiker von Pat Flynn


----------



## Deleted 331894 (1. Juni 2022)

TGU als Leiter ist auch schoen. Die kann man auch verschieden ausbauen. Stehend / liegend anfangen, laengere Pausen zwischen den Schritten, jeden Schritt 2 - 3 mal innerhalb eines TGU usw usw.

Soviele Moeglichkeiten zur Selbstgeiselung, so wenig Zeit....


----------



## CC. (1. Juni 2022)

TGU stehend???


----------



## EL_BOB (1. Juni 2022)

Im stehen beginnen. Also Kugel über Kopf bringen und in der Stehenden Lockout Position nach unten durch den TGU und wieder hoch


----------



## lifty (1. Juni 2022)

EL_BOB schrieb:


> Im stehen beginnen. Also Kugel über Kopf bringen und in der Stehenden Lockout Position nach unten durch den TGU und wieder hoch


TGU mit Overherhead Walk, auch immer gerne genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anferd (1. Juni 2022)

Mir fällt dazu noch das *Simple&Sinister Programm von Pavel *ein. Das verspricht recht genau, was hier gefragt ist. Allerdings sind deine Kugeln dafür vielleicht nicht ganz dick genug(?) 

Stark wird er wohl genug, aber für den besonders hübschen Latissimus kann man ja alles mögliche noch dazu machen. Allerdings steht in den Büchern zig mal drin, man soll nichts an Übungen dazumachen oder weglassen.


----------



## EL_BOB (2. Juni 2022)

Simple and Sinister mehrere Wochen durchziehen ist aber auch echt harte Arbeit für den Kopf. Und ja das wird nur mit dicken Kugeln was.  Hab mal mit 32kg angefangen und am Ende mit 48kg die TGU leider nicht unter die 10 Minuten Marke gebracht. 

Wenn jemand ein Airbike oder sonst was in der Richtung hat kann ich das empfehlen (heute gemacht)

6 Runden
20 sek vollgas Airbike
60 sek Farmerswalk
60 Sek Pause

Ohne richtig Luft zu bekommen in die Farmers Walk starten ist als ob deine Seele neben dir steht


----------



## Anferd (11. Juni 2022)

Hinter mir liegt ein erster Kettlebell Workshop (RKC, 2 Stunden). Die waren ja aus Gründen 2 Jahre lang total versandet. Ich konnte schwerere Kugeln anfassen und für gut befinden. Und habe endlich mal wieder Muskelkater von den Dingern! Na also! 

Der Workshop war super, es ging um den Turkish Get Up und den Swing. Beim TGU war mir einiges neu, zB. die Chancen zum Mobilisieren & Dehnen. Außerdem habe ich mich mal an dickere Kugeln als meine 16kg rangewagt. Ihr hattet recht, die ist tatsächlich unterdimensioniert. Der TGU gelang gut aufgewärmt mit 20kg, damit möchte ich den jetzt weiter ausbauen. Der Swing hat mit 28 und dann 30kg endlich mal einen Widerstand und ich spüre überhaupt, welche Muskeln ich dabei nutze. Die Körperspannung und die Vorgespannte Oberschenkelrückseite beim Swing habe ich jetzt erst wirklich verinnerlicht. Das brachten Bücher und Youtube für mich nicht rüber ohne geschulten Blick von außen. 

Dass ich solange mit der leichten Kugel rumgepimmelt habe, bereue ich nicht. Meine Neigung zu Steigerung und Ehrgeiz hat mir schon genug Sportverletzungen beschert. Da ist Mäßigung eine Kunst. Aber jetzt freue ich mich aufs Aufrüsten. Ich denke, es wird eine 28kg BVDKS Competition um die Swings auszubauen. Den TGU übe ich jetzt erstmal mit 16kg und steigere das Volumen, dann kommen später eine oder zwei 20er ins Haus. 

Der Personal Trainer war eine super Idee. Ich habe einiges über meine Haltung und Schwächen gelernt. Einige Muskeln konnte ich vorher nicht bewusst ansteuern, obwohl ich schon eine Reihe von Sportarten gelernt habe. Aber für das Thema Kettlebell braucht man einen guten Trainer mit echter Erfahrung im Kettlebell Training. Da reicht es nicht, dass ein Trainer mal einen Ausbildungsblock nebenher zu dem Thema hatte und prinzipiell die Bewegungsmechanik versteht. Ich lobe mir Schulen, bei denen für das Lehererzertifikat eine fortgeschrittene Prüfung abgelegt werden muss. 

Meine nächsten Ziele:  Steigern, gesund bleiben und ein passabler Snatch. Im Winter vermutlich ein HYROX.


----------



## ForgottenData (25. Juni 2022)

Hyrox reizt mich ja auch schon lange wenn da nur nicht die 8km laufen wären🙄 Laufen ist nicht meins, lieber ein paar Bahnen öfter den Schlitten schieben😁

Macht jemand auch Kettlebell wettkämpfe? Stelle ich mir auch hammerhart vor, vor allem Mental. Habe mal gelesen, ich glaub der Russe pavel patsouli oder wie er heißt, meinte Kettlebell Wettkampf ist wie Kampfsport nur ohne Gegner. Also perfekter Sport wenn ich kein Lust mehr auf blaue Flecken habe


----------



## lifty (25. Juni 2022)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Hyrox reizt mich ja auch schon lange wenn da nur nicht die 8km laufen wären🙄 Laufen ist nicht meins, lieber ein paar Bahnen öfter den Schlitten schieben😁
> 
> Macht jemand auch Kettlebell wettkämpfe? Stelle ich mir auch hammerhart vor, vor allem Mental. Habe mal gelesen, ich glaub der Russe pavel patsouli oder wie er heißt, meinte Kettlebell Wettkampf ist wie Kampfsport nur ohne Gegner. Also perfekter Sport wenn ich kein Lust mehr auf blaue Flecken habe


Guck Dir mal auf Insta und Co. Johannes Kwella an. Der hat das auch mal gemacht.  
Beim Hyrox findest du ne Menge Triathleten,  die kriegen den Rest auch ganz gut hin.  Die 8x1000 sind der Overkill,  zumindest wenn du regelmäßiges Laufen nicht im Portfolio hast.


----------



## Anferd (26. Juni 2022)

Laufen finde ich untragbar. Einer der Gründe, damit für hyrox anzufangen! Auch wenn ich viel lieber 8km rudern würde  

Ich bin gespannt, was für hyrox gut mit der Kettlebell zu trainieren ist. Die Oberschenkel kann man dafür ja gar nicht genug quälen, also Goblet Squats und Ausfallschritte? Die Wall Balls werden sicher ein "Höhepunkt", am Schluss nochmal 50 tiefe Kniebeugen für einen schweren Sportler. Autsch. Mein Ball ist in der Post ;-) 


Ärgs, Triathleten. Das sind die Typen, die mit riesen Reisetasche an den Beckenrand kommen. Fast immer mit Paddles schwimmen, egal wo ihre Schwächen eigentlich liegen. Und irgendwie dauernd im Weg sind, weil sie viel Ausdauer, sehr viel Ego, und keinerlei Kinderstube auf der Schwimmbahn haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lifty (26. Juni 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Laufen finde ich untragbar. Einer der Gründe, damit für hyrox anzufangen! Auch wenn ich viel lieber 8km rudern würde
> 
> Ich bin gespannt, was für hyrox gut mit der Kettlebell zu trainieren ist. Die Oberschenkel kann man dafür ja gar nicht genug quälen, also Goblet Squats und Ausfallschritte? Die Wall Balls werden sicher ein "Höhepunkt", am Schluss nochmal 50 tiefe Kniebeugen für einen schweren Sportler. Autsch. Mein Ball ist in der Post ;-)
> 
> ...



Finisher Shirts nicht vergessen 😉


----------



## ForgottenData (26. Juni 2022)

lifty schrieb:


> Guck Dir mal auf Insta und Co. Johannes Kwella an. Der hat das auch mal gemacht.
> Beim Hyrox findest du ne Menge Triathleten,  die kriegen den Rest auch ganz gut hin.  Die 8x1000 sind der Overkill,  zumindest wenn du regelmäßiges Laufen nicht im Portfolio hast.



Ja den Johannes kenne ich habe auch mal mit ihm trainiert aber da war er noch crossfitter, jetzt scheint er ja sich komplett auf Kettlebell zu konzentrieren.
Ja Hyrox ist definitiv sehr ausdauerlastig, reine ausdauersportler die sich ein paar monate mit den Übungen vertraut machen werden warscheinlich besser zurechtkommen als Kraftsportler oder sogar crossfitter die ein paar monate sich auf laufen konzentrieren.



Anferd schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, was für hyrox gut mit der Kettlebell zu trainieren ist. Die Oberschenkel kann man dafür ja gar nicht genug quälen, also Goblet Squats und Ausfallschritte? Die Wall Balls werden sicher ein "Höhepunkt", am Schluss nochmal 50 tiefe Kniebeugen für einen schweren Sportler. Autsch. Mein Ball ist in der Post ;-)



100 Wallballs sind ein guter Pumpenkiller da erinnere ich mich noch gut dran aus meiner crossfit Zeit, Burpees genauso- ski erg kann auch gut reinhauen🙄 
Das schwierigste ist warscheinlich die Beine nicht komplett übersäuern zu lassen, bekommen ja außer beim schlitten ziehen nie eine Pause


----------



## Anferd (26. Juni 2022)

ForgottenData schrieb:


> Ja den Johannes kenne ich habe auch mal mit ihm trainiert aber da war er noch crossfitter, jetzt scheint er ja sich komplett auf Kettlebell zu konzentrieren.
> Ja Hyrox ist definitiv sehr ausdauerlastig, reine ausdauersportler die sich ein paar monate mit den Übungen vertraut machen werden warscheinlich besser zurechtkommen als Kraftsportler oder sogar crossfitter die ein paar monate sich auf laufen konzentrieren.
> 
> 
> ...


Kettlebell Wettkämpfe reizen mich auch. Kwella war ja Weltmeister im Longcycle, ich finde den Typen supergeil. Authentisch und humorvoll. Sein Buch ist auch super. Bär von Schilling auf Youtube ist auch immer gut. Aber für 10 Minuten lang 48kg (2x24kg) über den Kopf zu snatchen ... da braucht meine Lernkurve vermutlich noch Jährchen für. Und ja, laut Johannes in Interviews ist das Pacing über die 10 Minuten mit entscheidend. Der Puls will nach ein paar Widerholungen schon durch die Decke ballern, entsprechend könnte man sich nach 2-3 Minuten sicherlich völlig platt neben die Glocken legen ;-)

Für die Wettkämpfe wird man wohl persönlich vorgeschlagen/eingeladen und es wird erstmal die Technik beschaut und dann über weiteres Training und Wettkäpfe geredet.


----------



## lifty (26. Juni 2022)

Anferd schrieb:


> Jop. hast Du Tips?
> Allerdings habe ich etwas rumprobiert, kann schon 15min barfuß joggen ohne größere Probleme (Waldweg & Wiese). Auch der Wechsel zwischen Joggen und Sprinten macht Spaß.  Kettlebell und Gewichtsverlust sei Dank, früher wäre das nicht drin gewesen. Da spüre ich den übergreifenden "What the fuck effect" der Kettlebell deutlich. Nur in der Oberschenkelrückseite hatte ich nach meinen Versuchen eine Reizung/Ziehen - ist wieder vorbei.
> 
> Habe jetzt hier eine gebrauchte "Die Laufbibel" (Marquardt) und ein sehr witziges Buch von Achim Achilles liegen. Müsste nur noch der Kater und die Hitze nachlassen 💩



Tipps...naja...hab das mit dem Laufen mal etwas exzessiver betrieben.  Problem ist, dass deine Muskulatur zu schnelle Steigerung der Umfänge vermutlich weg steckt, deine Knochen und Gelenke aber nicht. 
Ich würde ab heute oder morgen beginnen, täglich mindestens 30min zu joggen. Lass die Uhr weg, lauf so langsam wie möglich,  aber laufe täglich. 
Das passt deinen Körper an und gibt Dir Rückschlüsse über deine Belastbarkeit. Parallel machst du Krafttraining,  spezifisch, wie fürs Hyrox vorgesehen. 
Es gibt auf der Webseite auch Trainingspläne,  aber das kann man auch gut simulieren. 
Den Ski-Erg werden die wenigsten zuhause haben, geht aber auch gut mit Gymnastik-Bändern. Wallballs kann man mit Thrusters imitieren. Burpee Jumps müssen regelmäßig trainiert werden. 
Nach den 2 Monaten laufen würde ich persönlich Intervalle einfügen, beginnend mit 5x1000m in der Zielzeit. 
Das Problem in diesem Wettkampf ist Mäßigung,  ist nicht einfach,  wenn alle um Einen herum losrennen als wäre der Leibhaftige hinter ihnen her.


----------



## Astaroth (26. Juni 2022)

Der ist eine Maschine 😱


----------



## Anferd (30. Juli 2022)

Na, was machen die Kugeln? Durch den kalten Stahl in der Handfläche kühlt übrigens der Körper runter, klappt so mit einem nassen Handtuch im Nacken nicht. Also das ideale Gerät bei der Hitze? 

Bei mir gibts vermehrt Lunges, Goblet Squats, Farmers Carry, Waiters Carry auch mal länger mit 7kg (scheint mein Impingement voll auszugleichen, keine Beschwerden ), Swings, TurkishGetUps (nach dem Kurs mutiger mit dem Anspruch, dass die 16er und später mal die 24er sich zum Himmel reckt). Lunges mit 16kg über 60 Meter haben schööönen Muskelkater gemacht  💩

Träumchen. Jetzt nur nicht verletzen.


----------



## CC. (1. November 2022)

Benutzt jemand Crossfit Grips und hat eine Empfehlung?
Mir rubbelts so die Haut in den Händen zusammen  
Sind auch die falschen Glöckchen: narbiger, ovaler Guß an den Griffen. Muß mir mal eine Comp zulegen. Polierter oder rauher Griff??


----------



## nollak (1. November 2022)

CC. schrieb:


> narbiger, ovaler Guß an den Griffen.


Schonmal mit Schleifpapier dran gegangen?

Ich hab unterschiedliche Competition Bells da, einige mit glattem Griff, andere mit rauem. Finde beides ok.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (3. November 2022)

Also ich hab die RKC Bells von Dragondoor. Echt super, haben auch die letzten Jahre im draussen Einsatz gehalten. Sind aber nicht die guenstigsten. Find auch die Griffdicke und Abstand des Henkels sehr angenehm. 






						53lb (24kg) RKC Kettlebell | Dragon Door
					

Get this authentic 53lb (24kg) RKC Kettlebell with rust resistant e-coat. Visit Dragon Door now to get this kettlebell and more in various sizes.



					www.dragondoor.com
				




Ein Gymnastic Grip hab ich schonmal versucht, fand ich aber nicht gut. Bei nem 40min Training rutscht das Ding irgendwie dauernd rum.


----------

